#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддисты "по рождению".

## Пема Дролкар

Спешу вас обрадовать, дорогие российские буддисты, что мы и другие западные последователи буддизма, - не настоящие буддисты, в буддизме ничего не понимаем и никогда не поймем, Прибежище вынуждены принимать. Коренных текстов нам никогда не понять. И мы глубоко не понимаем настоящую суть настоящего буддизма. Нам напрямую этого не будут говорить, если нами можно воспользоваться. Но всегда так будут думать. Насколько сталкивалась с тибетцами, они, как раз, менее подвержены такому мнению.

По какой причине? По причине, что мы не родилась в стране, где национальной религией является буддизм. Судя по неоднократным заявлениям подобного рода от жителей буддийских районов, они считают, что буддизм они вобрали в молоком матери, Прибежище получили от рождения, и рассудочно его принимать не надо, с детства научились читать мантры и класть на алтарь Ламрим. 

Если поинтересоваться, что в нем написано, часто не получить вразумительный ответ. Если же настаивать, что, мол, неважно, какой национальности каждое существо, все зависит от его кармы и заслуг, то можно нарваться на откровенную грубость. Приводить слова авторитетных Учителей бесполезно, - мы люди третьего сорта. Если говорить, что тибетские учителя с признанными качествами не делают различий между учениками разных национальностей, о равностности ЖС, о бодхичитте и о карме, начнется суровый спор. В котором будут выдвигаться аргументы, что Вы там почитываете книжечки, а мы исконно верим.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19454&page=4




> Я лично не верю в австрийские монастыри, не верю австрийцам-ламам, пусть хоть всё выучат и всё переведут. Немцы-народ точный, работоспособный, личный переводчик Далай Ламы просто великолепен, уверена , что такой всё сможет перевести, но пройдёт очень много времени, когда даже дотошные немцы станут настоящими ламами, про единицы я не говорю. Хайнриха Хаммера тибетцы в Лхасе ясновидением определили, что его роль в продвижении Учения будет необходима. Но только по сей день его нельзя считать даже сильным буддологом, не то, что ламой, хотя учился всему все свои 7 лет в Тибете. Свою роль выполнил, сейчас есть немцы Геше, ну и? Я всё равно им не поверю. Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы......... Мне даже неприятно читать, когда люди только начавшие практиковать открыто мечтают, что у их народа родятся бодисатвы. Даже в традиционном буддистском обществе люди не мечтают о том, что кто-то станет бодисаттвой, мечтают хотя бы родиться в мире людей, вообще-то. Мечтают родиться не с ухудшением. Разговорчики тут...миряне мечтают, чтобы родился в семье кто-нибудь, который хотя бы станет ламой...




Как-то не хочется ссориться. Понятно, в силу чего есть такие мнения. Но как же правильно на это реагировать? Молча? :Smilie:

----------

Надежда Аникина (24.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я, кстати, согласна, что карма может занести бодхисаттву в любую страну. Очень внимательно нужно относиться к людям, которые, например, в России делают что-то для Дхармы. Не критиковать... Иногда бывает скепсис, конечно, к самовыдвиженцам, но борюсь с этим отчаянно. Не про Олега сказано.


Да, может, но только в такую, где массово хотя бы на уровне религии воспринимается. За одну жизнь до архатов не дойдут, не дошли бы до асуров. Я лично не верю в австрийские монастыри, не верю австрийцам-ламам, пусть хоть всё выучат и всё переведут. Немцы-народ точный, работоспособный, личный переводчик Далай Ламы просто великолепен, уверена , что такой всё сможет перевести, но пройдёт очень много времени, когда даже дотошные немцы станут настоящими ламами, про единицы я не говорю. Хайнриха Хаммера тибетцы в Лхасе ясновидением определили, что его роль в продвижении Учения будет необходима. Но только по сей день его нельзя считать даже сильным буддологом, не то, что ламой, хотя учился всему все свои 7 лет в Тибете. Свою роль выполнил, сейчас есть немцы Геше, ну и? Я всё равно им не поверю. Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы. Количество общепризнанных буддизмом Святых, учивших массы и создавших школы даёт не только традицию, но и предпосылки для перерождения в таких местах ламами. Потому и в тех семьях, где были ламы и рождаются дети, которые хотят и могут саь ламами. Я не именю ввиду, что все лдамы одинаково хороши, но во всяком случае для основных служб годятся все. На случай, если понадобятся особые начитывания, или сложные дела, то сами ламы и подюирают так, что иногда 2 ламы читатют, бывают случаи , когда читают и группой. Мне даже неприятно читать, когда люди только начавшие практиковать открыто мечтают, что у их народа родятся бодисатвы. Даже в традиционном буддистском обществе люди не мечтают о том, что кто-то станет бодисаттвой, мечтают хотя бы родиться в мире людей, вообще-то. Мечтают родиться не с ухудшением. Разговорчики тут...миряне мечтают, чтобы родился в семье кто-нибудь, который хотя бы станет ламой...

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы.


Ко времени прихода Майтрейи уже не будет ни Монголии, ни Бурятии, ни Тувы. Ну или по крайней мере Дхармы там будет ещё меньше чем в сегодняшней Австрии.

----------

Denli (23.05.2012), Wyrd (23.05.2012), Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я лично не верю в австрийские монастыри, не верю австрийцам-ламам, пусть хоть всё выучат и всё переведут.


Если бы вам были известны некоторые особенности распространения буддизма в Тибете, то таких фраз было бы гораздо меньше. То, что вы сейчас пишите, это можно отнести либо к следам национализма в сознании, либо к какому-то странному восприятию реальности. Где в Кангьюре упоминается, что учитель (ачарья или гуру) должен принадлежать к определённой нации и никак иначе?




> Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы.


Цультрим прав. Когда это произойдёт - не будет даже таких названий как Монголия, Бурятия, Тува или Тибет.




> Я не именю ввиду, что все лдамы одинаково хороши, но во всяком случае для основных служб годятся все.


Для основных служб вполне хватает и хорошего практика, а не ламы с соответствующим письмом (типа диплом). Как собственно и для передачи практик дальше.

----------

Denli (23.05.2012), Wyrd (23.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я лично не верю в австрийские монастыри, не верю австрийцам-ламам, пусть хоть всё выучат и всё переведут. Немцы-народ точный, работоспособный, личный переводчик Далай Ламы просто великолепен, уверена , что такой всё сможет перевести, но пройдёт очень много времени, когда даже дотошные немцы станут настоящими ламами, про единицы я не говорю. ....., сейчас есть немцы Геше, ну и? Я всё равно им не поверю. Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы.


А почему вы не верите? Т.е. каково* логическое*, а не эмоциональное обоснование этого? И как вы относитесь к тому, что есть, например в Японии роси - немцы. Или в есть европецы в тайских монастырях. И даже настоятели? И даже коренное население - тайцев учат. Или взять Шри-Ланку. Там целая линия немецких монахов была. И учили местное население Дхамме.



> Не верю, что Майтрейя родится где-нибудь в другом месте, кроме Монголии, Бурятии, Тувы.


Каковы критерии? Будда Меттея по паспорту или месту прописки рождаться будет?

----------

Иван Денисов (20.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Вообще насколько мне известно каждый будда рождается именно в индии в том же районе где рождаются другие будды,это даже Далай лама утверждал,так что майтрейю ждите в лумбини(На границе между Непалом и Индией)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Каковы критерии? Будда Меттея по паспорту или месту прописки рождаться будет?


По месту регистрации родителей, в роду коих было очень много лам. А с учетом того, что тогда дхармы уже как бы и не должно существовать, то откуда возьмётся такое семейство - понять логически трудно. *Надо просто верить*. Мало у вас бханте веры.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> По месту регистрации родителей, в роду коих было очень много лам. А с учетом того, что тогда дхармы уже как бы и не должно существовать, то откуда возьмётся такое семейство - понять логически трудно. *Надо просто верить*. Мало у вас бханте веры.


Следующий будда родится в на границе Непала и Индии это даже далай лама говорил,так что не придумывайте.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Следующий будда родится в на границе Непала и Индии это даже далай лама говорил,так что не придумывайте.


Вы юмор отличаете от серьезной речи? По сути (если смотреть логически), то названия как минимум будут другими. А если смотреть с точки зрения географии, то возможно сих мест и не будет. Всё меняется. Или по вашему Индия и Непал - есть постоянные (абсолютные) места, а земля плоская?

Но если хотите поспорить, то укажите тексты, где это написано. Комментарии, пусть даже ЕСДЛ, это комментарии.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012), Шавырин (24.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще насколько мне известно каждый будда рождается именно в индии в том же районе где рождаются другие будды,это даже Далай лама утверждал,так что майтрейю ждите в лумбини(На границе между Непалом и Индией)


Учитывая, что большинство Будд приходило в другие циклы существования мира, сложно говорить о том, что они приходили именно в нашу Индию.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012), Шавырин (24.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы юмор отличаете от серьезной речи? По сути (если смотреть логически), то названия как минимум будут другими. А если смотреть с точки зрения географии, то возможно сих мест и не будет. Всё меняется. Или по вашему Индия и Непал - есть постоянные (абсолютные) места, а земля плоская?
> 
> Но если хотите поспорить, то укажите тексты, где это написано. Комментарии, пусть даже ЕСДЛ, это комментарии.


Будда Шакьямуни был четвёртым из тысячи Будд, которые должны придти в нашу эпоху. На смену ему придёт Будда Майтрейя. Все они, согласно священным текстам, достигнут просветления в Бодхгайе.
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/news/49/

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будда Шакьямуни был четвёртым из тысячи Будд, которые должны придти в нашу эпоху. На смену ему придёт Будда Майтрейя. Все они, согласно священным текстам, достигнут просветления в Бодхгайе.
> http://www.kunpendelek.ru/news/49/


Я попросил канонические тексты, а не ссылку на сайт. А на сайте ссылок нет. Получаем, что материал вам не знаком.
Еще раз повторяю - давайте ссылку на текст. кстати, как сказал Топпер, действительно не факт, что все будды прошлого появлялись в стране, под названием Индия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012), Шавырин (24.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Я попросил канонические тексты, а не ссылку на сайт. А на сайте ссылок нет. Получаем, что материал вам не знаком.
> Еще раз повторяю - давайте ссылку на текст. кстати, как сказал Топпер, действительно не факт, что все будды прошлого появлялись в стране, под названием Индия.


http://www.buddha.ru/library001.php
Помимо этого, вы получаете это драгоценное учение в таком необычайном, священном месте, как Бодхгайя. Это то место, где тысяча будд нашей эпохи достигнет просветления.
Лама Сопа Ринпоче 
Ему то хоть верите?

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ему то хоть верите?


Хм. Тексты.
Вдобавок вы уже передёрнули. Сперва привели утверждение о том, где родился Шакьямуни, считая, что там же родятся остальные (даже если мир разрушится или названия сменятся). А Сопа и другие говорят не о том, где родился Шакьямуни, а где достигнет просветления. 

И всё же - тексты? Комментарии и тибетские представления - всегда вторичны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если реагировать правильно, то, может, это означает смирять свою эгу, кланяясь и доброжелательно улыбаясь в ответ? %)

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (24.05.2012), Надежда Аникина (24.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ЮЙ Канчик, не Вы ли там недавно говорили что-то о воспитании? :Smilie:  

Эгу усмирять завсегда и знать свой шесток! :Smilie:  По причине, что все ЖС равны в своем праве стать добросовестными буддистами. Пусть они родятся хоть в Уагадугу.

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

А зачем самоутверждение? Есть религия внешняя, есть внутренняя. Важно для себя определиться - какой мы служим. Если внутренней, то кто нам указ и оценщик?

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (24.05.2012), Сергей Ч (24.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ЮЙ Канчик, не Вы ли там недавно говорили что-то о воспитании?


И ещё раз повторю: амикошонства -- признак отсутствия или бессистемности воспитания.




> Эгу усмирять завсегда и знать свой шесток! По причине, что все ЖС равны в своем праве стать добросовестными буддистами. Пусть они родятся хоть в Уагадугу.


А если кто считает иначе (и по поводу воспитания) -- пусть себе считает, пока не собьётся со счёта... : )

----------


## Greedy

Зачем придумывать специальную реакцию.
Есть четыре способа приведения к Дхарме. Сверх этого - влияние эго, которое не удовлетворяется этими истинными способами, считая их незначительными, оторванными от реальности, не в полной мере воздействующими на ситуацию.

А способы эти таковы: щедрость, приятная, подобающая речь, наставления по Дхарме и собственная практика Дхармы.
Так что если кто-то не ждёт наставлений по Дхарме, с ним не надо обсуждать Дхарму.
Если есть возможность поддержать человека речью, то стоит это сделать, какими бы дурными взглядами и поведением он не обладал. Просто похвалить его за то благое, что в нём есть, не указывая на его неблагое, если никаких наставлений он не ждёт.

Если же благие качества человека невидны, то стоит просто проявить к нему щедрость в том или ином виде.

----------

Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Сергей Ч (24.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Буддисты по рождению - это только индусы рода Шакьев  :Wink: .

----------

Bob (24.05.2012), Chong_Kwan (19.09.2012), Lanky (24.05.2012), Дина Скатова (18.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Ондрий (24.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Прибежище получили от рождения


Это как?
Прибежище получается вместе с некоторым количеством обетов, младенец не способен их принять и тем более соблюдать)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

"MAJJHIMA NIKâYA II
5. 3. Assalàyanasuttaü
(93) To the young man Assalàyana"

Then the young man Assalàyana, together with a large gathering of Brahmins approached the Blessed One, 
exchanged friendly greetings and sat on a side. He said to the Blessed One. 
`Good Gotama, Brahmins say, Brahmins are from the highest caste, the others are low. 
Brahmins are pure, the others impure. 
Brahmins become pure, the others do not. 
Brahmins are the legitimate sons of Brahmà, born of his mouth, born of him, with his sign and heritage. 
What has good Gotama to say about this?

-----
Что ему ответил Blessed One можно догадаться с одного раза  :Smilie: 
Ассалаяна ушел грустный и больше его не беспокоил.

----------

Wyrd (24.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это как?
> Прибежище получается вместе с некоторым количеством обетов, младенец не способен их принять и тем более соблюдать)


Ваши данные устарели. В некоторых регионах, вам скажут что вы относитесь к варварам. И что буддизм надо впитывать с молоком матери. А если вы что-то скажете, противоречащее представлениям в этих регионах, то можете действительно нарваться на грубость. И дхарма тут не при чём.

Этот случай, процитированный Пемой - не единичный. В реале бывает еще повеселее

----------

Pema Sonam (24.05.2012), Денис Евгеньев (24.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Ондрий (24.05.2012), Пема Ванчук (21.09.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Lanky

> Буддисты по рождению - это только индусы рода Шакьев .


Есть инфа, что Сакьи это сарматы и скифы, мигрировавшие с терр. Украины. То есть как бе наши предки. Стал быть в Буддизме мы не можем называться пасынками. ИМХО присутствует кармическая связь славянских народов с Дхармой. Эрго, изучение и практика Буддизма есть воздаяние благодарности предкам.  :Smilie:

----------

Дина Скатова (18.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (21.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть инфа, что Сакьи это сарматы и скифы, мигрировавшие с терр. Украины. То есть как бе наши предки. Стал быть в Буддизме мы не можем называться пасынками. ИМХО присутствует кармическая связь славянских народов с Дхармой. Эрго, изучение и практика Буддизма есть воздаяние благодарности предкам.


Это фоменковщина.

----------

Lanky (24.05.2012)

----------


## Lanky

> Это фоменковщина.


не знал, посмотрю в гугле

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это как?
> Прибежище получается вместе с некоторым количеством обетов, младенец не способен их принять и тем более соблюдать)


Это не объяснить :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  " По рождению", - значит, уже родился с Прибежищем готовый. Так объясняют. От предков передается по наследству. И принимать его рассудочно не надо. А все остальные, вроде нас - ущербные, карма не сложилась родиться в нормальной семье, вот и принимают Прибежище у лам :Smilie:  И нормальными буддистами не станут никогда(подразумевается под этим) :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В реале бывает еще повеселее


Это точно :Smilie:  Я сначала расстраивалась, силясь объяснить как в Ламриме. 

Но со временем, чем больше с этим сталкиваешься, тем лучше умеешь вести пдобные дискуссии, когда на них вынуждают. Иногда вынуждают :Smilie:  Хочу, так сказать, сделать смотр дополнительным аргументам :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не объяснить " По рождению", - значит, уже родился с Прибежищем готовый.


Мои _уже готовые_ тибетские друзья не так давно ходили на встречу к Чойину Ринпоче, и он им зачем-то дал Прибежище.

----------

Wyrd (24.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Есть инфа, что Сакьи это сарматы и скифы, мигрировавшие с терр. Украины


укры, угу)

----------

Bob (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> не знал, посмотрю в гугле


Вот, например что написано в википедии.
Ареал индоариев показан на картинке. Расселялись в Индию они в 3 -2 тысячелетиях до н.э. Скифов, понятное дело, тогда ещё не было, как народа. Они только формировались.

----------


## Ittosai

Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию. http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~witzel/canon.pdf

----------


## Топпер

> Индолог Майкл Витцель предполагает, что переселение Сакьев было одним из первых вторжений Скифов (Саков) в Индию. http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~witzel/canon.pdf


Название "Сакьи" не имеет отношения к скифам. Оно происходит от фразы "сакая вата бхо, раджакумара"

----------

Ittosai (24.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Самое интересное, что даже приблизительно себя ни к какой нации, учитывая многочисленные прошлые рождения, себя отнести нельзя. А учитывая редкость человеческого рождения, мы, скорее всего, то были муравьями, например, при Александре Македонском, то рыбами в Атлантике. Ну и так далее. В других мирах самсары. Не знаю, уж какие там национальности....

Объясните мне,  "буддистке в силу моды на буддизм"(такой эпитет дают нам многим), которая прочитала все-тки Ламрим и долго размышляла над ним, а за каким таким надо обсуждать в буддизме народности и вероисповедования, к которым мы имеем, возможно, отношение только в этой жизни? Важны свободы и блага человеческого рождения  В ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ. там, где мы есть.

Будда Шакьямуни единственный такой в своем собственном роде. Папа его нас интересует только потому, что он у него родился, со свободами и благами человеческого рождения.

----------

Alexey Elkin (24.05.2012), Александр Ш (24.05.2012), Сергей Ч (24.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Спешу вас обрадовать, дорогие российские буддисты, что мы и другие западные последователи буддизма, - не настоящие буддисты, в буддизме ничего не понимаем и никогда не поймем, Прибежище вынуждены принимать. Коренных текстов нам никогда не понять. И мы глубоко не понимаем настоящую суть настоящего буддизма. Нам напрямую этого не будут говорить, если нами можно воспользоваться. Но всегда так будут думать.


Пусть думают, наша практика от этого никак не пострадает. )




> По какой причине? По причине, что мы не родилась в стране, где национальной религией является буддизм.


Так это буддист по названию получается.  :Smilie: 




> Судя по неоднократным заявлениям подобного рода от жителей буддийских районов, они считают, что буддизм они вобрали в молоком матери, Прибежище получили от рождения, и рассудочно его принимать не надо, с детства научились читать мантры и класть на алтарь Ламрим.


Буддиста по рождению я себе представляю как человека, у которого с детства развиты хотя бы некоторые факторы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути - будь-то Правильные взгляды, Нравственность или способность к сосредоточению (медитации).




> Если поинтересоваться, что в нем написано, часто не получить вразумительный ответ. Если же настаивать, что, мол, неважно, какой национальности каждое существо, все зависит от его кармы и заслуг, то можно нарваться на откровенную грубость. Приводить слова авторитетных Учителей бесполезно, - мы люди третьего сорта.


Слова Миларепы им в помощь: _"Самое главное - и сейчас и позже - не поддавайтесь гордости! Не поддавайтесь тщеславию! Ведь, поддавшись, вы останетесь дураками и в Дхарме, и в мире. Отбросьте ложь и притворство! И вы наверняка найдете свой путь."_





> Как-то не хочется ссориться. Понятно, в силу чего есть такие мнения. Но как же правильно на это реагировать? Молча?


Можно молча, а можно и поговорить. ) Главное не нужно пытаться завалить _"буддиста по рождению"_  своими контраргументами и знаниями. Ничего страшного, если Вы согласитесь с тем, что его рождение в стране, где основной религией является буддизм, - это его благая карма и т.д., всё таки доля истины в этом есть. ) Затем уже можно позадавать ему вопросы и вместе их пообсуждать. Глядишь из человека тертьего сорта станете вторым.  :Smilie:  
А если диалог не получиться, то и правда, лучше промолчать. В таком случае нет никакого смысла кому-то что-то доказывать.

----------

Bob (24.05.2012), Neroli (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (24.05.2012), Федор Ф (24.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012), Юй Кан (24.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Как написал Хамбо лама Этигэлов в письме к своим ученикам, можно профукать эту жизнь на бесполезные мирские дела, встретив Дхарму и даже Ваджрного Гуру и не поступайте так безрассудно, говорит. Люди которые являются буддистами по крови, но не изучают философию, у них есть хорошие предпосылки для совершенствования может быть в силу генов, но если не учиться, не изучать философию, то вряд ли будет что-то хорошее. Оттого что дедушка был ламой у внука реализации сами не появятся. Дедушкина карма это дедушкина карма отдельная вещь. Если до достижения высоких реализаций даже с высоких уровней бодхисаттв скатываются в низшие миры то принадлежность к буддистам по крови мало что значит. Кое-что значит вероятно, но не такое важное.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буддисты по рождению - это только индусы рода Шакьев .


Они по рождению индуисты. )))

----------

Карма Палджор (24.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будда Шакьямуни единственный такой в своем собственном роде. Папа его нас интересует только потому, что он у него родился, со свободами и благами человеческого рождения.


Папа у Будды был в конце концов неплохим практиком, кстати...

P.S Скажу следующее: есть один момент, который все же есть в таких рассуждениях. Я полагаю, что определенные народности, среди которых реально много практикующих ту же Тантру тех или иных классов, все же находятся под защитой определенного типа существ и их свит (обеты у них там такие, сами они практики)... Соответственно, ситуация с практикой Дхармы, провокациями и всяким таким там в принципе иная, чем а регионах той же России. 

Собственно, это для тибетцев сделал нетибетец Гуру Ринпоче и все остальные поколения Отцов линий Приественности.

В этом аспекте действительно неплохо быть даже овощем, читающим Мани, в какой нить тибетской общине рядом с монастырем, чем правильным практикующим в Воронеже... В плане КПД прикладываемых усилий.

P.S.S Не думаю, что Яхве вкупе с Господом Мамоной, а также бесчисленные сансарные мамо/гьялпо и далее по списку классов создают благоприятную ситуацию для практикующего.

----------

Ондрий (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Папа у Будды был в конце концов неплохим практиком, кстати...


По легенде род Будды произошел от солнца. Зачатие произошло от лучей солнца. И появился ребенок который положил начало роду Шакьев. Особенный род.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По легенде род Будды произошел от солнца. Зачатие произошло от лучей солнца. И появился ребенок который положил начало роду Шакьев. Особенный род.


21 век на дворе, какое Солнце?

----------

Pema Sonam (24.05.2012), Александр Кеосаян (21.09.2012), Гойко (31.12.2012), Ондрий (24.05.2012), Фил (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну и что что 21 век. Такое есть что род Будды произошел от солнца. Это правда. Чудесное зачатие.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну и что что 21 век. Такое есть что род Будды произошел от солнца. Это правда. Чудесное зачатие.


А зачем нам такой псевдоиудейский шлак с "непорочными зачатиями"? Зачатие от папы и мамы вполне неплохо, мы же Будду любим не за "чудеса"...

----------

Ондрий (24.05.2012), Тао (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да не Будда был зачат от солнца а его предок из рода в прошлом. Слышал эту историю от Ело ринпоче и других лам. Не помню подробности. Сразу шлак какой-то.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

В этом луче солнца было благословение будд вроде бы. Что вот в этом роду в будущем родится мальчик который станет Буддой. И Будда потом родился тоже необычно, через подмышку царицы родился.

----------


## Юй Кан

Как именно, _согласно Махаяне_, происходило рождение Бодхисаттвы и что ему предшествовало, можно посмотреть в канонической махаянской Лалитвистаре.
Там же упоминается, что будущий Будда принадлежал к т.н. "Солнечной династии":



> Далее, о бхикшу, [узнав о] рождении Бодхисаттвы, сын бога Махешвара54 сказал сыновьям богов, пребывающим в обители Шуддхаваса: «О достопочтенные, ныне в мире людей явился Бодхисаттва-Махасаттва, добродетельно совершенствовавшийся в течение неисчислимых кальп в даянии, нравственности, терпении, усердии, сосредоточении, мудрости и [искусных] средствах55, предававшийся соблюдению обетов и аскезе, украшенный великой доброжелательностью, великим состраданием, великим сорадованием, овладевший бесстрастием, деяющий на благо и счастье всех существ, облачённый в броню несокрушимого терпения, взрастивший корни добродетели, возделанные прежними Победителями, украшенный ста благими признаками, утвердившийся в истинной добродетельности, одолевший несметное воинство врагов, полностью очистивший от омрачений мысли свои и желания, высоко вознёсший флаг совершенного знания, разрушивший могущество Мары, являющийся проводником и наставником [существ] в неисчислимом множестве миров, превозносимый людьми и богами, свершавший великое жертвоприношение56, овладевший множественными безупречно благими средствами, положивший конец рождению, старению и смерти, благороднорождённый, принадлежащий к династии царя _Икшваку_57, пробуждающий людей.
> —————————————————————
> 57 _Икшваку_ — легендарный древнеиндийский царь, родоначальник т.н. «Солнечной династии».

----------

Alexey Elkin (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По легенде род Будды произошел от солнца. Зачатие произошло от лучей солнца. И появился ребенок который положил начало роду Шакьев. Особенный род.


Может, от света-нектара, эссенции всех будд? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Папа у Будды был в конце концов неплохим практиком, кстати...


Практиком чего? :Smilie: 




> P.S Скажу следующее: есть один момент, который все же есть в таких рассуждениях. Я полагаю, что определенные народности, среди которых реально много практикующих ту же Тантру тех или иных классов, все же находятся под защитой определенного типа существ и их свит (обеты у них там такие, сами они практики)... Соответственно, ситуация с практикой Дхармы, провокациями и всяким таким там в принципе иная, чем а регионах той же России.


Не знаю, каковы тибетские тантрики в массе, разглядеть, что у них  в уме не в силах. Поэтому всех сужу исключительно по личным качествам, по тому, что проблескивает снаружи. Точнее, по их отношению к другим. Те тибетцы, с которыми общалась, практически все обращались со мной хорошо, ни на каком особом своем рождении не настаивали, к ламам относились без излишнего фанатизма. Что касается тантриков в некоторых регионах, там, к сожалению, большое внимание уделяется к проведениям ритуалов об улучшении быта, без астрологов они не могут ничего - даже волосы и ногти стричь, многие мужчины сильно пьют и прочее. Я не думаю, что столько безумных йогинов на свете.




> В этом аспекте действительно неплохо быть даже овощем, читающим Мани, в какой нить тибетской общине рядом с монастырем, чем правильным практикующим в Воронеже... В плане КПД прикладываемых усилий.


 Нет, овощем лучше не быть в любом случае. Если есть четкое следование БВП, десяти благим и уклонение от 10 неблагих, то Воронеж прекрасный город для практики Дхармы :Smilie:  ну, конечно, еще необходима связь с Учителем.....



> P.S.S Не думаю, что Яхве вкупе с Господом Мамоной, а также бесчисленные сансарные мамо/гьялпо и далее по списку классов создают благоприятную ситуацию для практикующего.


Не знаю, не знаю. Есть такие практикующие с хорошей кармой, что татхагаты их хранят даже под Магометом, думаю. Вообще, защита Йидамов не распологается территориально, как думаю. Особенно у хорошего практика тантры. Он на любой территории то, что нужно, носит с собой :Smilie:

----------

Тао (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В этом луче солнца было благословение будд вроде бы. Что вот в этом роду в будущем родится мальчик который станет Буддой. И Будда потом родился тоже необычно, через подмышку царицы родился.


А вынашивала она его не в матке, а в легких, ага...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Практиком чего?


Практиком Будда Дхармы, полученной от сына...

----------


## Neroli

> Спешу вас обрадовать, дорогие российские буддисты, что мы и другие западные последователи буддизма, - не настоящие буддисты, в буддизме ничего не понимаем и никогда не поймем, Прибежище вынуждены принимать. Коренных текстов нам никогда не понять. И мы глубоко не понимаем настоящую суть настоящего буддизма. Нам напрямую этого не будут говорить, если нами можно воспользоваться. Но всегда так будут думать.


Да? А мне все равно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да? А мне все равно.


Мне тоже все равно. Честно. Но до определенной степени. Вопрос только, что извинение "уже буддисты по рождению" дает им некоторую уверенность, что весь буддизм уже усвоен. 

Жила в Бодхгае с двумя калмычками в номере. Таскала их на утренний обход храма. Три ночи рассказывала Ламрим :Smilie:  теперь они его читают. Хотя разговор начался с буддистов "по рождению", и что они уже все и так знают, и я, бледнолицая, ничего им нового сказать не могу.

----------

Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю, не знаю. Есть такие практикующие с хорошей кармой, что татхагаты их хранят даже под Магометом, думаю. Вообще, защита Йидамов не распологается территориально, как думаю. Особенно у хорошего практика тантры. Он на любой территории то, что нужно, носит с собой


Есть такие, и есть все остальные...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Три ночи рассказывала Ламрим теперь они его читают.


Ну ты, Пемочка, просто героиня Совецкого Союза!

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А почему вы не верите? Т.е. каково* логическое*, а не эмоциональное обоснование этого? И как вы относитесь к тому, что есть, например в Японии роси - немцы. Или в есть европецы в тайских монастырях. И даже настоятели? И даже коренное население - тайцев учат. Или взять Шри-Ланку. Там целая линия немецких монахов была. И учили местное население Дхамме.
> 
> Каковы критерии? Будда Меттея по паспорту или месту прописки рождаться будет?



Майтрейи и святые рождаются та, где вера сильна, где учеников серьёзных много было и есть. Где в семьях веками уже дхарма. Скажем, в Бурятию последние паломнические караваны из Индии и Тибета вернулись в 20-х годах. Те, что ушли как раз до закрытия границы, не вернулись. Почти в каждой семье у восточных бурят были в каждом поколении веками уже ламы, что позволяет верить, что всё вернётся, всё восстановится, если уже не восстановилось.  традиция в народе ослабла только за последние 2 поколения. И то из-за сумбурных замужеств и женитьб, думаю.. И частичной утраты языка, даже мое поколение училось в школе на русском языке. Есть семьи, где традиция не прерывалась. Сейчас идёт новое молодое, очень сильное поколение лам снова, и сдвиги в Бурятии, где я редко бываю, очень заметны. Я просто уверена, что что-то есть в этих семьях, да даже у нас, эмигрантов, если 3 года не были в дацане, не провели необходимые службы начинаем болеть. 
Так вот, у некоторых, или в таких семьях, как Дандарона даже предназначение , чтобы практиковали. Семья Дандарона, напроимер, Был же Дандарон совершенно в одиночку со своими взглядами и работами в советское время. Его вело, не мог иначе, И труды сохранились, могли бы и не сохраниться. Так что, немцы бцудут хорошо как просто теологи, но вряд ли в их семьях есть кармическая наработка. Вряд ли есть сильная кармическая наработка в обществе.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Топпер;474464]А почему вы не верите? Т.е. каково* логическое*, а не эмоциональное обоснование этого? И как вы относитесь к тому, что есть, например в Японии роси - немцы. Или в есть европецы в тайских монастырях. И даже настоятели? И даже коренное население - тайцев учат. Или взять Шри-Ланку. Там целая линия немецких монахов была. И учили местное население Дхамме.

А где немцев нет? Они вездесущи. Много тех, кто усомнился во всем, много тех, кто занимаясь востоком начал серьёзнно изучать и перешел в буддизм.  Да, занимаются буддизмомо, как наукой, а вера все-таки слаба. Знания- сумма знаний, помимо знаний есть кое-что ещё. Нужны кармические наработки семьи.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Цультрим прав. Когда это произойдёт - не будет даже таких названий как Монголия, Бурятия, Тува или Тибет.
> 
> Я думала, что Тибета, Бурятий, Калмыкий и Тувы уже давно нет. Остались только народы сами. Пока ещё есть.
> 
> 
> 
> Для основных служб вполне хватает и хорошего практика, а не ламы с соответствующим письмом (типа диплом). Как собственно и для передачи практик дальше.


Ой, нет. После нормальных служб, всё всегда чувствуется. Я например, даже не могу обьяснить, но я просто сама чувствую неизвестно на каком уровне, что лама недостаточно силен. В дацане например, не к каждому сама иду. Вы знаете, что некоторые ламы с некоторыми мирянами, посмотрев, отказываются сами вести службу?

----------


## Топпер

> 21 век на дворе, какое Солнце?


Сурьяготра. Клан Готам идёт от аскета Готамы. А от него родились близнецы Икшваку, спрятавшиеся в тросниках. Потом они дали род, который в будущем породил Сиддхаттху Готаму.

----------

Bob (24.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Может, от света-нектара, эссенции всех будд?


От крови и семени аскета Готамы и солнечного света.




> Практиком чего?


Дхаммы. Стал перед смертью мирянином-архатом. Ушёл в Ниббану под белым зонтом.

----------

Bob (24.05.2012), PampKin Head (24.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> 21 век на дворе, какое Солнце?


А в лотосорождённого, значит, веруем?  :Cool:

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ой, нет. После нормальных служб, всё всегда чувствуется. Я например, даже не могу обьяснить, но я просто сама чувствую неизвестно на каком уровне, что лама недостаточно силен. В дацане например, не к каждому сама иду. Вы знаете, что некоторые ламы с некоторыми мирянами, посмотрев, отказываются сами вести службу?


Ой, да. Извините, но похоже что вы откровенно не в теме. Складывается ощущение, что вы следуете не буддизму, а "народному буддизму". Все эти националистические приколы к дхарме отношения не имеют. А вот к национализму и откровенной гордыне - прямое. И говорить, что что-то там в семье - это бред, противоречащий дхарме. Карма - индивидуальна. А вера, если хоть раз читали ламрим, тоже бывает не одного вида. Как видать у вас был раньше щаманизм, так он и остался в культурной среде.

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.05.2012), Pema Sonam (24.05.2012), Аньезка (24.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А в лотосорождённого, значит, веруем?


В него - именно веруем. )

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Wyrd (25.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Майтрейи и святые рождаются та, где вера сильна, где учеников серьёзных много было и есть. Где в семьях веками уже дхарма.


И Будда Готама рождался в стране, где силён был Буддизм?




> Скажем, в Бурятию последние паломнические караваны из Индии и Тибета вернулись в 20-х годах. Те, что ушли как раз до закрытия границы, не вернулись. Почти в каждой семье у восточных бурят были в каждом поколении веками уже ламы, что позволяет верить, что всё вернётся, всё восстановится, если уже не восстановилось.  традиция в народе ослабла только за последние 2 поколения. И то из-за сумбурных замужеств и женитьб, думаю.. И частичной утраты языка, даже мое поколение училось в школе на русском языке. Есть семьи, где традиция не прерывалась. Сейчас идёт новое молодое, очень сильное поколение лам снова, и сдвиги в Бурятии, где я редко бываю, очень заметны. Я просто уверена, что что-то есть в этих семьях, да даже у нас, эмигрантов, если 3 года не были в дацане, не провели необходимые службы начинаем болеть.


Это про ваших лам рассказывают, что они водку хлещут поболее русских и на алтарь её ставят? Это не ваши ли ламы почти все поголовно женатые и при этом продолжают носить монашеские одежды, даже вопреки просьбам Далай-ламы?

Честно говоря я думаю, что где угодно, но не у вас возрождение Дхаммы произойдёт. До тех пор, пока ламы будут женатыми, пока профессия ламы считается прибыльной и почётной, не будет у вас Дхаммы. Также, как у русских православия. Лепота и Дацаны будут, а Дхаммы - нет.

----------

Anthony (25.05.2012), Рюдзи (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дхаммы. Стал перед смертью мирянином-архатом. Ушёл в Ниббану под белым зонтом.


Нда, про такое в Ламримах не пишут. ) Правда, Пема?

----------

Bob (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нужны кармические наработки семьи.


Нет такого понятия в буддизме. Камма - штука индивидуальная.




> А где немцев нет? Они вездесущи. Много тех, кто усомнился во всем, много тех, кто занимаясь востоком начал серьёзнно изучать и перешел в буддизм.  Да, занимаются буддизмомо, как наукой, а вера все-таки слаба. Знания- сумма знаний, помимо знаний есть кое-что ещё.


переводя с русского на русский - мы - лучшие буддисты, чем европейцы.

Дорогой мой, это расизмом попахивает.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.05.2012), Pema Sonam (24.05.2012), Тао (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Дорогой мой, это расизмом попахивает.


Дорогая.
Это женщина...
Не признали, Бханте?  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Дорогая.
> Это женщина...
> Не признали, Бханте?


Женщина?  :EEK!:  Нет. Не признал.
Точно надо графу пол вводить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я лично не верю в австрийские монастыри, не верю австрийцам-ламам, пусть хоть всё выучат и всё переведут.


 :Smilie:  А вот Чогьял Намкай Норбу верит  :Smilie:  И даже говорит такую крамольную вещь, как: "...среди моих учеников больше понимания Учения. чем в Тибете."

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Женщина?  Нет. Не признал.
> Точно надо графу пол вводить.


Ага))
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post471907

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нда, про такое в Ламримах не пишут. ) Правда, Пема?


Не, насчет белого зонта не пишут, насколько помню, хотя..... Пишут скучные вещи, про причинно-следственную связь, в основном. Поэтапную.Про страдания, смерть и проч. Пока до парамит не дойдешь, ну, там повеселее, что ли. Неужели вы думаете, что так прикольно и так хочется рассказывать кому-то Ламрим ночами? Ну, не делайте из меня монстра. 

Калмыцкие женщины первую ночь вынуждены были меня немного послушать, я ж не могла оставить просто так "буддистов по рождению", тем более, не я завязала этот разговор, ну, и я оплатила полномера, вместо трети, да еще у меня был с собой итальянский сыр :Smilie:  Но потом я хотела спать, а они все задавали вопросы. И вообще у женщин есть что обсудить всегда, в смысле применения Ламрима к повседневной жизни по уходу от бытовых страданий......Ну, смотрю, раз рассвет уже, пошли уже обходить ступу.

Пампкин, Вы себе даже не представляете, насколько все мы в этих вопросах близки к коровам... :Smilie:  особенно при прочтении 4 и 5 тома.

----------

Sojj (26.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> От крови и семени аскета Готамы и солнечного света.


Этот ведь тот махариши Гаутама, один из кавья, что первыми пели гимны вед, проклятье которого покрыло Индру тысячью вульвами? Почему же тогда Будда Гаутама, происходя от риши Гаутамы, был кшатрием, а не брахманом - ведь готры брахманов как раз и происходят от риши?

----------

Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дорогой мой, это расизмом попахивает.


Бханте, это человек женского пола.




> Я например, даже не могу обьяснить, но я *просто сама чувствую* неизвестно на каком уровне, что лама недостаточно силен. В дацане например, не к каждому *сама* иду.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Что-то кстати подсказывает, что разговор плавно перешел с лекции (следующая откладывается на неделю), на обсуждение бурятского (можно и калмыцкий рассмотреть, благо такой тоже есть) национализма

----------

Wyrd (25.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Мне тоже все равно. Честно. Но до определенной степени. Вопрос только, что извинение "уже буддисты по рождению" дает им некоторую уверенность, что весь буддизм уже усвоен.


Ну вот они уверенны, что буддизм ими усвоен, а вами нет, что за печаль? 
Или вы за них так сильно переживаете?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В Германии больше 400 Дхарма-центров, рассказывали знакомые которые ездили туда на Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Если все основные тексты будут переведены на немецкий и ламы будут вести учеников, что сейчас и происходит, то ситуация с развитием буддизма будет лучше чем в Бурятии. Потом в Бурятию приедет немецкий геше и будет учить бурят философии и практике. У Оле Нидала я видел на лекции много бурят.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Этот ведь тот махариши Гаутама, один из кавья, что первыми пели гимны вед, проклятье которого покрыло Индру тысячью вульвами? Почему же тогда Будда Гаутама, происходя от риши Гаутамы, был кшатрием, а не брахманом - ведь готры брахманов как раз и происходят от риши?


Видимо потому, что Оккака (Икшваку) был царём. А царь - это кхаттий.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

Интересно, второсортные буддисты (фаранги) - бывают,
второсортные православные (чурки крещеные) - бывают,
второсортные евреи - бывают,
второсортные мусульмане (из кяфиров) - бывают.

Только второсортных атеистов не бывает  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот они уверенны, что буддизм ими усвоен, а вами нет, что за печаль? 
> Или вы за них так сильно переживаете?


ООО, печали нет :Smilie:  Ну просто стараюсь говорить о том, что полезнее всего всем. И поскольку они буддисты "по рождению", а я нет, я делаю по отношению к ним то же, что и по отношению к другим, если есть хоть какая-то возможность диалога. Ну, стараюсь аккуратненько. Тоесть, ламримлю, - так, на всякий случай :Smilie:  А дальше уже не моя забота. Не об итальянских шмотках и женихах с ними же постоянно говорить, раз долго тусуешься вынужденно вместе? :Smilie: 

Кстати, буддисты "по рождению" имеют много преимуществ перед небуддистами, в частности, верят в Три Драгоценности. Главное, убедить их, что будда не бог. 

Критерий, - читают после этого Ламрим или нет. Кстати, лучше давать комментарий Ело Ринпоче. И надо, чтобы человек в принципе был читателем и мог в принципе асиливать объемные тексты. А то Ламрим покупается и лежит дома "на всякий случай". Ну, хоть дхарма.ру и издательству буддийских книг польза.

----------

Neroli (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Фил

> А то Ламрим покупается и лежит дома "на всякий случай".


Прямо как Библия у православных  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.05.2012), Сергей Ч (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Прямо как Библия у православных


Да, для большинства христиан Библия - как лицензионное соглашение. Никто реально не читает - прокручивают вниз, и нажимают "Согласен". Также видимо и Ламрим для некоторых буддистов по рождению.  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (25.05.2012), Such (25.05.2012), Александр Кеосаян (21.09.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Карло (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (25.05.2012), Федор Ф (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, для большинства христиан Библия - как лицензионное соглашение. Никто реально не читает - прокручивают вниз, и нажимают "Согласен".


Просто крылатая фраза получилась

----------

Wyrd (25.05.2012), Карло (28.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня постоянно заначивают и стараются не отдать буддийские книги :Smilie:  тоже "на всякий случай" :Smilie:  Ну, Дзонгсар Кенце по этому поводу неоднозначно сказал, что это тоже замечательно, когда они рядом. Поэтому приходится кое-что сразу дарить, чтоб не присваивали. Правда,дарить Ламрим слегка дороговато, поэтому не асилить, да и поднатужиться можно только для тех, кто хотя бы 3 тома он-лайн прочитал.... :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто крылатая фраза получилась


Это уже и так крылатая фраза. )

----------


## Топпер

> У меня постоянно заначивают и стараются не отдать буддийские книги тоже "на всякий случай"


Так записывать же надо, кто и когда взял.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Только второсортных атеистов не бывает


Бывают. Из бывших буддистов, например  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> ООО, печали нет Ну просто стараюсь говорить о том, что полезнее всего всем. И поскольку они буддисты "по рождению", а я нет, я делаю по отношению к ним то же, что и по отношению к другим, если есть хоть какая-то возможность диалога. Ну, стараюсь аккуратненько. Тоесть, ламримлю, - так, на всякий случай А дальше уже не моя забота. Не об итальянских шмотках и женихах с ними же постоянно говорить, раз долго тусуешься вынужденно вместе?


А-а, ну ладно. А то мне показалось, что вы загрустили из-за такой ерунды. А раз нет, так нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Интересно, второсортные буддисты (фаранги) - бывают,
> второсортные православные (чурки крещеные) - бывают,
> второсортные евреи - бывают,
> второсортные мусульмане (из кяфиров) - бывают.
> 
> Только второсортных атеистов не бывает


А второсортных эзотериков?

----------

Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

да вот не знаю. сколько бывал в Бурятии ни разу не сталкивался с местным национализмом. у меня есть друзья буря, которые учатся в иволге - совершенно адекватные люди. всё про всех прекрасно понимают и втихаря посмеиваются (с грустью) над своими менее понимающими сотоварищами. Другой вопрос, что для многих бурятов дхарма - это хорошая оплачиваемая работа и видали они вссю философию в одном интересном месте. Чтоещё более печально, так это тотальное преобладание ритуализма над непосредственно практикой (ритуализма совершенно бездумного ибо всё равно лишь пожертвования делали). Ещё знакомец, кот. поступал в дацан был: после 9 класса мальчик из села забайкальского не был в курсе кто такой Далай лама, не имел представления ни о 4 БИ ни о 8 БП, но самое забавное для него стало откровением, что в буддизме есть монашество. Вот таких там тоже достаточно... Но всё же не надо рядить всех в чёрное, есть в их сангхе и совершенно обратные примеры. Мне как-то на них везло...

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Сегодня в новостях:



> *Бурятским ламам удалось обрядом погасить лесные пожары: для МЧС это обернулось хлопотами*
> 
> Буддийские ламы нескольких дацанов Бурятии для предотвращения лесных пожаров совершили накануне большой обряд, посвященный владыке водной стихии Лусууд Хаану и вызвали дождь. Информацию о случившемся распространила 24 мая пресс-служба Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России.
> 
> В сообщении, которое приводит агентство "Интерфакс", отмечается, что обряд был совершен в минувший понедельник в селе Ехэ Цакир Закаменского района республики по просьбе местных жителей.
> 
> "По завершении ритуала, к великой радости присутствующих пошел дождь и мокрый снег, которые погасили полыхающие несколько недель лесные пожары", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> Ламы указывают, что защита и спасение лесов от пожаров и является одной из непростых задач государственного уровня. Уничтожение леса в Бурятии грозит серьезной экологической катастрофой региону и в будущем может привести к непоправимым последствиям.
> ...


http://www.newsru.com/religy/24may2012/lusuud.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Shunja, Вы умница, потому как именно так все и обстоит, стоит только с гоманговскими монахами из Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы пообщаться......когда они рассказывают, что там у них на родине происходит.....конечно, настоящих драгоценных Учителей из них всех вырастет немного. Никакое буддийское "рождение" и даже монашеское образование не гарантия ничего. А гарантия - личные качества и искреннее следование Махаяне, основанной на двух собраниях - добродетели и знаний.

Я знаю многих российских простых ребят, из которых точно будет большой буддийский толк, достаточно посмотреть, как они развиваются. У них нет особых иллюзий про монастыри, есть особая чистота и искренность, а также понимание ущербности самсары, - в отличие от многих завзятых буддистов. Искренне сорадуюсь. Именно эта внутренняя чистота крайне трудно достигаема.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А-а, ну ладно. А то мне показалось, что вы загрустили из-за такой ерунды. А раз нет, так нет.


Нероли, я грущу ежедневно , наблюдая самсару, а потом вспоминаю, что есть Три Драгоценности, и эта грусть выливается в какой-нибудь марш-бросок в дхармическом направлении.  :Big Grin: 

А тему эту я подняла осознанно....с конкретным прицелом :Smilie:  Об этом говорят будущие геше, в этом направлении и ведется работа в буддийских регионах сейчас.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Во многих книгах видел упоминания о большом потенциале Буддизма в Европе (ЕСДЛ, ОН, Дзенские многие и др. стыдно, но не вспомню Имён). Западный склад ума очень критичен и пытлив. (Не подумайте, что чешу всех под одну гребёнку, я говорю о людях с буддистским мировосприятием) На мой взгляд, человек переходящий от отсутствия религии или религии-веры к религии-опыта действительно стремится разбираться, досканально проверять, ставить под сомнение. И большая заслуга, когда всё это лично проверенное перерастает в драгоценный опыт.

Европеоиды!!! Выше знамя Дхармы!

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Фил (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У буддийских народов есть свои положительные качества, которых нет у западных последователей. В этом смысле есть показательная статья Дзонгсара Кенце Ринпоче:
http://buddhist.ru/news/2519-anons-v...k-vostok-zapad

Уж он-то в этом смысле, думаю, знаток :Smilie:

----------

Рюдзи (25.05.2012), Фил (25.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Видимо потому, что Оккака (Икшваку) был царём. А царь - это кхаттий.


Да, я читал у Елизаренковой такое, что жесткое разделение арийцев на варны дваждырожденных произошло позднее, а в ранний период это скорее определялось родом занятий человека. Собственно, во времена риши было две варны - арии и дасью, а брахман - была скорее должность жреца.

----------

Ittosai (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да, европейцы изучают более пытливо, затем им многое странно, но у них и ошибок много, мы, например, побоимся учить даже, если знаем, так как на то есть специально обученные люди. Специалисты. У буддизма 3 аспекта, научный, философский и религиозный. Религиозный аспект- то, что у мирян. вы что считает, что миряне буряты поколенями без самолетов годами пешком через гималаи зря ходили от делать нечего? Бодхичиту нарабатывали. И не только для себя. потму и сохранили буддизм у народа, который "интегрировали" настолько, что язык в какой-то мере утрачен. Это вера похлеще, чем все перечитать и неправильно понять. Скажу сразу, мы, монголы, буряты и тибетсцы все без исключения ходим только по тиьбетским лама или едем на родину. Хорошо, что в Москве появились центры.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, европейцы изучают более пытливо, затем им многое странно, но у них и ошибок много, мы, например, побоимся учить даже, если знаем, так как на то есть специально обученные люди. Специалисты.


Т.е. специально обученные люди камму неблагую себе не нарабатывают?  :Smilie: 
Вот это и есть вера без знания. То, что вера у вас есть - хорошо. Европейцам действительно без неё гораздо сложнее. Но одной верой в буддизме двигаться нельзя.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Милан уже дает возможность считать себя буддистом, так было. и так есть. Получение имени в дацане- уже Прибежище. Так и сейчас. Не вам, молодые люди менять традиции, которые уже существовали веками. не думаю, что дамы, которые по религиозному аспекту ездят в индию, или на учения, даже будучи не совсем образованными из последних денег совершившие поездку с самыми благими намерениями менее буддистки, чем Пема, которая прочитала ларим. Пема в следующий раз спросите у них "Бурхан 3 эрдэни" или чамдман Эрдэни, возможно они Ламрим так знают, верующие считают. что увидеть ЕСДЛ уже-огромное благо, быть рядом- уже благо, иметь такую возможность- Благо. Вы бы ещё укорили их тем, что они и английский не знали. На этот раз мой ребёнок, который с глубокого детсав вырос в Австрии был паоражен теми, кто из последних денег приехал хотя бы увидеть ЕСДЛ. Была одна дама, которая даже по-русски плохо говорила, финансово было видно. что дентьги копились долго, возможно, всей семьей. Сильно.

----------

Eternal Jew (25.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Т.е. специально обученные люди камму неблагую себе не нарабатывают? 
> Вот это и есть вера без знания. То, что вера у вас есть - хорошо. Европейцам действительно без неё гораздо сложнее. Но одной верой в буддизме двигаться нельзя.



Господи, 2 пути есть. 1. гностический. Для тех, кто более способен. 2. религиозный, когда нарабатывется сначала боддхичитта. Что у масс и развито. Те, кто гностически подходит иногде не может наработать боддхичитту, ну, узнал. а дальше то...капутки. Тот, кто заслугами " буян" называется для масс. возможно наработает такцую карму, что в семье родятся те, кто будет способен не толшько буян нарабатывать, ноти ламой станет, серьёзно сможет заниматься именно буддизмом. По быстрому обьясню так.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Что интересно, я оказался провидцем, ибо предвидел возникновение этой (или любой другой) темы на предмет полемики между X и Y еще примерно неделю назад. Доказательство тому - письмо одному моему другу, где я изложил причины этому. Письмо, увы, процитировать не могу - забанят.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Господи, 2 пути есть. 1. гностический. Для тех, кто более способен. 2. религиозный, когда нарабатывется сначала боддхичитта. Что у масс и развито. Те, кто гностически подходит иногде не может наработать боддхичитту, ну, узнал. а дальше то...капутки. Тот, кто заслугами " буян" называется для масс. возможно наработает такцую карму, что в семье родятся те, кто будет способен не толшько буян нарабатывать, ноти ламой станет, серьёзно сможет заниматься именно буддизмом. По быстрому обьясню так.


А может быть тот, кто через ум идёт уже наработал в прошлых жизнях такую хорошую камму, что в этой с лёгкостью постигает доктрины? Может быть европейские буддисты, это люди с как раз таки лучшей каммой? Вы такой вариант не рассматривали?

----------

Гойко (31.12.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Sucheeinennick*, Вам не кажется, что Вы перебарщиваете с употреблением местоимения "мы", высказывая лишь очень частное мнение?

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Сегодня в новостях:
> 
> 
> http://www.newsru.com/religy/24may2012/lusuud.html


Ну, это бывает. И не такое бывает.

----------


## Нико

> Господи, 2 пути есть. 1. гностический. Для тех, кто более способен. 2. религиозный, когда нарабатывется сначала боддхичитта. Что у масс и развито. Те, кто гностически подходит иногде не может наработать боддхичитту, ну, узнал. а дальше то...капутки. Тот, кто заслугами " буян" называется для масс. возможно наработает такцую карму, что в семье родятся те, кто будет способен не толшько буян нарабатывать, ноти ламой станет, серьёзно сможет заниматься именно буддизмом. По быстрому обьясню так.


Я бы не сказала, что в "религиозном пути" "нарабатывается сначала бодхичитта". Скорее, нарабатывается чтение мантр и проведение всяческих ритуалов. Для бодхичитты... как бы это сказать.. теоретическая база не хилая нужна. Ну, а потом серьёзная практика с пониманием. 

А "буян" вот тибетцы разных возрастов вовсю нарабатывают обхождениями, простираниями, подношениями в монастыри  и чтением мантры МАНИ. Это то же самое, что и у бурят.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Т.е. специально обученные люди камму неблагую себе не нарабатывают? 
> Вот это и есть вера без знания. То, что вера у вас есть - хорошо. Европейцам действительно без неё гораздо сложнее. Но одной верой в буддизме двигаться нельзя.


На и они сами отвечают. осознанно совершенное имееит более серьёзные послдетсвия, чем неосознанно совершенное.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я бы не сказала, что в "религиозном пути" "нарабатывается сначала бодхичитта". Скорее, нарабатывается чтение мантр и проведение всяческих ритуалов. Для бодхичитты... как бы это сказать.. теоретическая база не хилая нужна. Ну, а потом серьёзная практика с пониманием. 
> 
> А "буян" вот тибетцы разных возрастов вовсю нарабатывают обхождениями, простираниями, подношениями в монастыри  и чтением мантры МАНИ. Это то же самое, что и у бурят.


Да, гороо делается. мани начитывается, молебны заказываюся, подношения совершаются. И помощь тем, кто в этом нуждается оказывается. Посильная . конечно. Заслуги надо иметь, если уж этого не иметь, то ничего не поможет. Теория так и останется. Образование останется только суммой знаний.

----------


## Нико

> На и они сами отвечают. осознанно совершенное имееит более серьёзные послдетсвия, чем неосознанно совершенное.


А можно поинтересоваться, почему у Вас традиция "ламаизм"? Как известно, это слово европейцами было придумано.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я бы не сказала, что в "религиозном пути" "нарабатывается сначала бодхичитта". Скорее, нарабатывается чтение мантр и проведение всяческих ритуалов. Для бодхичитты... как бы это сказать.. теоретическая база не хилая нужна. Ну, а потом серьёзная практика с пониманием. 
> 
> А "буян" вот тибетцы разных возрастов вовсю нарабатывают обхождениями, простираниями, подношениями в монастыри  и чтением мантры МАНИ. Это то же самое, что и у бурят.



Да, именно так. Можно иметь великолепное образование, но не наработать заслуг. Обарзование останется ТОЛЬКО суммой знаний.

----------


## Нико

> Да, гороо делается. мани начитывается, молебны заказываюся, подношения совершаются. И помощь тем, кто в этом нуждается оказывается. Посильная . конечно. Заслуги надо иметь, если уж этого не иметь, то ничего не поможет. Теория так и останется. Образование останется только суммой знаний.


Просто бодхичитта просто так с неба не упадёт в силу молитв одних. Об этом Далай-лама очень часто говорит.

----------

Pema Sonam (26.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А можно поинтересоваться, почему у Вас традиция "ламаизм"? Как известно, это слово европейцами было придумано.



ПАо привычке, когда-то так называли. Я не претендую на глубокое изучение школ, на то у меня нет времени. Но очень надеюсь, что такая возможность предоставится на пенсии. работа такая. чо постоянно существует угроза потери сострадания вообще.

----------


## Нико

> Да, именно так. Можно иметь великолепное образование, но не наработать заслуг. Обарзование останется ТОЛЬКО суммой знаний.


Согласна. Я про то, что и то, и другое нужно.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Просто бодхичитта просто так с неба не упадёт в силу молитв одних. Об этом Далай-лама очень часто говорит.



Да, ЕСДЛ и говорил о том, что есть 2 пути. религиозный аспект у масс очень силен в Тибете, вы же это и сами должны знать.

----------


## Вантус

В Индии такой фигни не было. Все бурято-тибетцы - не коренные буддисты. Вот невары там - это да.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В Индии такой фигни не было. Все бурято-тибетцы - не коренные буддисты. Вот невары там - это да.


Ну, в Индии коренных буддистов уже не осталось.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Предстваьте, я умудрилась кажется в одиночку вырастить своего ребёнка в религиозном аспекте за границей. Мой ребёнок сделал простирание впервые в жизни. И теперь будет гороо вокруг Кайласа, надеюсь, наше совместное.

----------


## Нико

> Да, ЕСДЛ и говорил о том, что есть 2 пути. религиозный аспект у масс очень силен в Тибете, вы же это и сами должны знать.


Я не совсем об этом, ну да ладно. Вообще-то ЕСДЛ буддизм делит аж на три категории. А простираться, читать мантру МАНИ и делать подношения в храмы -- не равнозначно состраданию и, тем более, бодхичитте.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну, в Индии коренных буддистов уже не осталось.


Я вам явно прописал пример _неваров_ - непальских коренных санскритоязычных ваджраянцев. А есть еще ваджраянцы на о. Бали, тоже вполне коренные.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вам явно прописал пример _неваров_ - непальских коренных санскритоязычных ваджраянцев. А есть еще ваджраянцы на о. Бали, тоже вполне коренные.


А на Бали осталась ваджраяна? Там же вроде бы синкретизм какой-то?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А может быть тот, кто через ум идёт уже наработал в прошлых жизнях такую хорошую камму, что в этой с лёгкостью постигает доктрины? Может быть европейские буддисты, это люди с как раз таки лучшей каммой? Вы такой вариант не рассматривали?


как-то не совсм уверена. Вы слышали наверное, что когда умирает кто. ламы определяют место будущего рождения. некоторые даже не толтько в своем народе снова рожлдаются, но и даже в своей семье снова. возможно, такие рождаются для распространения буддизма вообще, то есть роль Харрера, француженки ноель, так акк-то считают. Вы не обижайтесь. я вами многими просто восхищаюсь, "нулевики", сами дошли. даже задуамтьмся, и то у вас многих уже благо, но только не кичиться. Начало пути- сложное всегда. Легких вам преодолений препятствий.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я не совсем об этом, ну да ладно. Вообще-то ЕСДЛ буддизм делит аж на три категории. А простираться, читать мантру МАНИ и делать подношения в храмы -- не равнозначно состраданию и, тем более, бодхичитте.



Нико, я читала ваш этнографический очерк по поводу ухода вашей свекрови. Все промолчали, и я промолчу.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я не совсем об этом, ну да ладно. Вообще-то ЕСДЛ буддизм делит аж на три категории. А простираться, читать мантру МАНИ и делать подношения в храмы -- не равнозначно состраданию и, тем более, бодхичитте.



Где-то в сети есть речь ЕСДЛ в Калмыкии, там четко сказано про эти 2 пути. В калмыкии как раз развит религиозный аспект.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не обижайтесь. я вами многими просто восхищаюсь, "нулевики", сами дошли. даже задуамтьмся, и то у вас многих уже благо, но только не кичиться. Начало пути- сложное всегда. Легких вам преодолений препятствий


Это проявление панмонголизма или чего-то ещё?

----------

Pema Sonam (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Где-то в сети есть речь ЕСДЛ в Калмыкии, там четко сказано про эти 2 пути. В калмыкии как раз развит религиозный аспект.


А я туточки в Дхарамсале постоянно слышу от ЕСДЛ и перевожу про ТРИ аспекта буддизма. В Калмыкии не только религиозный аспект развит, они вон книги Его Святейшества типа "Вселенная в одном атоме" издают.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (25.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> как-то не совсм уверена. Вы слышали наверное, что когда умирает кто. ламы определяют место будущего рождения.


Слышать то слышал, да только верится в это с трудом. Точнее, вообще не верится. Примерно, как и в нисхождение огня на Пасху в Иерусалиме.



> Вы не обижайтесь. я вами многими просто восхищаюсь, "нулевики", сами дошли. даже задуамтьмся, и то у вас многих уже благо, но только не кичиться. Начало пути- сложное всегда. Легких вам преодолений препятствий.


Так вот и не кичитесь своим происхождением, может тогда и сможете чему хорошему и от европейских лам научится. А будете кичится, всё мимо ушей и пропустите.
Во времена Будды тоже были брахманы, ослеплённые чистотой своего происхождения, которые и помыслить не могли что кто-то из варны кхаттиев, сможет их учить. Ошибались однако.

----------

Eugeny (25.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Тао (25.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я читала ваш этнографический очерк по поводу ухода вашей свекрови. Все промолчали, и я промолчу.


Имеет ли это отношение к данной теме?

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Просто бодхичитта просто так с неба не упадёт в силу молитв одних. Об этом Далай-лама очень часто говорит.



Вы не знаете наверное,ЧТО У МОЕГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ ещё были люди, которые рассказывали буддистские притчи детям в виде сказок. Я например, еле поняла через многое года , что та сказка, которую я не поняла , была причта о Миларепе. Что-то было не очень понятное про нехорошую маму. Например, вот оно- народное какое-то образование...один из моментов буддистского воспитания.

----------


## Вантус

> А на Бали осталась ваджраяна? Там же вроде бы синкретизм какой-то?


Как я понял, там ваджраяна самого раннего образца - с минимумом буддизма, максимумом шиваизма. Возможно, ошибаюсь, но фотку эмпу видел, у них вполне ваджраянские атрибуты. Надо копать. Спасибо моему многолетнему другу, что он разыскал этот материал.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Слышать то слышал, да только верится в это с трудом. Точнее, вообще не верится. Примерно, как и в нисхождение огня на Пасху в Иерусалиме.
> 
> Так вот и не кичитесь своим происхождением, может тогда и сможете чему хорошему и от европейских лам научится. А будете кичится, всё мимо ушей и пропустите.
> Во времена Будды тоже были брахманы, ослеплённые чистотой своего происхождения, которые и помыслить не могли что кто-то из варны кхаттиев, сможет их учить. Ошибались однако.



Извините. Не хотела кичиться происхождением.
Но речь вроде идет о том. что буддистами с рождения не становятся. Так вот. пытаюсь просто обьяснить, возможно второпях не выразила в соответсвующе вежливой форме.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не знаете наверное,ЧТО У МОЕГО ПОКОЛЕНИЯ ещё были люди, которые рассказывали буддистские притчи детям в виде сказок. Я например, еле поняла через многое года , что та сказка, которую я не поняла , была причта о Миларепе. Что-то было не очень понятное про нехорошую маму. Например, вот оно- народное какое-то образование...один из моментов буддистского воспитания.


Ну, это элементы буддийской культуры просто. Не совсем буддийское воспитание. Кстати, тибетцы не ставят себя как буддисты выше людей иных национальностей.  Это так, к сведению.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Рюдзи

"Когда в мире говорят об уме веры, большинство думает только о том, как бы подлизаться к Будде: "С другими делай, что хочешь, но, пожалуйста, пожалуйста, дай мне место первого класса в раю!" Такие молитвы не имеют отношения к уму веры. Вера означает чистейшую ясность, всеединый ум трёх миров. Это становление ума трёх миров ясным и чистым. Иметь ум веры означает прояснить ситуацию со своим собственным умом".
Кодо Саваки Роси

----------

Тао (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Извините. Не хотела кичиться происхождением.
> Но речь вроде идет о том. что буддистами с рождения не становятся. Так вот. пытаюсь просто обьяснить, возможно второпях не выразила в соответсвующе вежливой форме.


Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда. "Нулевщики" и пр.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Топпер;475069]Слышать то слышал, да только верится в это с трудом. Точнее, вообще не верится. Примерно, как и в нисхождение огня на Пасху в Иерусалиме.

То есть? Вы считатете, например, что Далай Лам, как Путина выбирали?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> ...то, что у мирян. вы что считает, что миряне буряты поколенями без самолетов годами пешком через гималаи зря ходили от делать нечего? Бодхичиту нарабатывали.


Как известно, существуют два метода порождения бодхичитты — семичленный метод причинно-следственной взаимосвязи и метод обмена себя на других. Так что похоже это снова фольклор.




> Да, гороо делается. мани начитывается, молебны заказываюся, подношения совершаются. И помощь тем, кто в этом нуждается оказывается. Посильная . конечно. Заслуги надо иметь, если уж этого не иметь, то ничего не поможет. Теория так и останется. Образование останется только суммой знаний.


Вот, послушайте:

----------

ElenaK (26.05.2012), Sojj (26.05.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А вот их "The Pedanda Buddha, high priest of Bauddha sect. Characterized by his using of Vajra, the adamantine sceptre of five metals, in his puja". Они там вместе с шиваитами обычно празднуют, чуть ли не в одном храме.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда. "Нулевщики" и пр.


быть с нуля и остаться на нуле не означает быть с нуля и уже наработать, начать осознавать- разные состояния. родиться не с нулем и уйти в минус- вот это беда похлеще, чем родиться с нулем и остаться с нулем.

----------


## Топпер

> Как я понял, там ваджраяна самого раннего образца - с минимумом буддизма, максимумом шиваизма. Возможно, ошибаюсь, но фотку эмпу видел, у них вполне ваджраянские атрибуты. Надо копать. Спасибо моему многолетнему другу, что он разыскал этот материал.


Атрибуты ваджраянские. Я и в видео их видел. Но насколько я помню, там всё-таки синкретический культ Будда-Шивы. Если мне память не изменяет, так очень интересная клановая борьба была из-за которой и возник подобный культ. 
Сейчас под рукой книги нет. Надо будет потом взглянуть.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Как известно, существуют два метода порождения бодхичитты — семичленный метод причинно-следственной взаимосвязи и метод обмена себя на других. Так что похоже это снова фольклор.


Как это верно, однако. )))))

----------


## Нико

> быть с нуля и остаться на нуле не означает быть с нуля и уже наработать, начать осознавать- разные состояния. родиться не с нулем и уйти в минус- вот это беда похлеще, чем родиться с нулем и остаться с нулем.


Некоторые представители "высшей буддийской расы" с минусами рождаются. С чем потом остаются, даже представить себе не могу.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Вам кажется совершенно невероятным паломничества бурят до революции. мне посчастливилось осознать в советское время, когда я впервые оказалась в Гималаях, была шокирована мыслью о том, как до революции умудрялись степные буряты пройти через гималаи, через столько стран на одной вере, далеко не все были богатыми. при караване были свои врачи, ламы, переводчики, конечно. но основная масса была обычными мирянами. 
После Гималаев все остальные горы не так впечатляют. Наверняка многие из вас видели Гималаи хотя бы с самолета.

----------


## Вантус

> Атрибуты ваджраянские. Я и в видео их видел. Но насколько я помню, там всё-таки синкретический культ Будда-Шивы. Если мне память не изменяет, так очень интересная клановая борьба была из-за которой и возник подобный культ. 
> Сейчас под рукой книги нет. Надо будет потом взглянуть.


Так *вся* тибетская ваджраяна - это тоже синкретический культ Будды-Шивы, только прошедшая многие правки. Те, кто разбирался знают, что Шива после подавления стал буддой, что Чакрасамвару зовут Ваджрарудра или Махабхайрава, что тексты иных тантр более чем на 50% совпадают с шиваитскими (типа Видья-питхи). "Буддийский" вид тибетской ваджраяны - это вторичное явление.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Некоторые представители "высшей буддийской расы" с минусами рождаются. С чем потом остаются, даже представить себе не могу.


Рождаются с ухудшениме кармы или даже в низших мирах. Как с чем? понятно каждому. у каждого свой выбор. Закон причинно-следственных отношений.

----------


## Топпер

> Извините. Не хотела кичиться происхождением.
> Но речь вроде идет о том. что буддистами с рождения не становятся. Так вот. пытаюсь просто обьяснить, возможно второпях не выразила в соответсвующе вежливой форме.


Действительно не становятся. Можно родиться в буддийском окружении и тогда впитать в себя многие положительные моменты, такие как вера. Момент действительно мощнейший и положительнейший. Но можно впитать и отрицательные, такие, как бездумный ритуализм и пренебрежение к тому, что рядом лежит. И это тоже не редкость.

Соответственно у фарангов наоборот нет прочной веры, зато есть искренний духовный поиск в сознательном возрасте. И тут неизвестно, какой из двух вариантов лучше.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сообщение от Топпер
> 
> 
> Слышать то слышал, да только верится в это с трудом. Точнее, вообще не верится. Примерно, как и в нисхождение огня на Пасху в Иерусалиме.
> То есть? Вы считатете, например, что Далай Лам, как Путина выбирали?


Думаю, что хуже. Вы историю Тибета почитайте. Сколько там кланов всегда боролось за своего найдёныша. Не зря же китайский император в конце концов подарил золотой сосуд, в которой жеребъёвкой выбирался "настоящий тулку" из нескольких кандидатов.

----------

Denli (26.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну, это элементы буддийской культуры просто. Не совсем буддийское воспитание. Кстати, тибетцы не ставят себя как буддисты выше людей иных национальностей.  Это так, к сведению.



С ними ещё надо уметь разговаривать. Тибетцы, которых я знаю, -сложный народ. Я знакома толтько с эмигрантами, которые давно живут в европе. Все высокообразованные люди. тибетцев в массе не знаю. В ТИбете не была, не довелось пока. Эмигранты- другая часть населения. судить не буду.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Думаю, что хуже. Вы историю Тибета почитайте. Сколько там кланов всегда боролось за своего найдёныша. Не зря же китайский император в конце концов подарил золотой сосуд, в которой жеребъёвкой выбирался "настоящий тулку" из нескольких кандидатов.


да почитывала, знаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Так *вся* тибетская ваджраяна - это тоже синкретический культ Будды-Шивы, только прошедшая многие правки. Те, кто разбирался знают, что Шива после подавления стал буддой, что Чакрасамвару зовут Ваджрарудра или Махабхайрава, что тексты иных тантр более чем на 50% совпадают с шиваитскими (типа Видья-питхи). "Буддийский" вид тибетской ваджраяны - это вторичное явление.


В Индонезии, вроде бы, ваджраяна ещё раз синкретизировалась. Уже после выделения себя, как буддийской тантры. 
я это имею в виду.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> "Когда в мире говорят об уме веры, большинство думает только о том, как бы подлизаться к Будде: "С другими делай, что хочешь, но, пожалуйста, пожалуйста, дай мне место первого класса в раю!" Такие молитвы не имеют отношения к уму веры. Вера означает чистейшую ясность, всеединый ум трёх миров. Это становление ума трёх миров ясным и чистым. Иметь ум веры означает прояснить ситуацию со своим собственным умом".
> Кодо Саваки Роси


Да нет, вы не поняли. В религиозном аспекте обычно боятся переодиться в худших мирах, и надеются переодиться за счет "буяна" хотя бы с неброльшим улучшением кармы. Масса оычно боится ухудшить карму. Родиться человеком -уже благо.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Действительно не становятся. Можно родиться в буддийском окружении и тогда впитать в себя многие положительные моменты, такие как вера. Момент действительно мощнейший и положительнейший. Но можно впитать и отрицательные, такие, как бездумный ритуализм и пренебрежение к тому, что рядом лежит. И это тоже не редкость.
> 
> Соответственно у фарангов наоборот нет прочной веры, зато есть искренний духовный поиск в сознательном возрасте. И тут неизвестно, какой из двух вариантов лучше.


Да, буддистское окружение- ОЧЕНЬ много. Говорю, как мать, которая в одиночку растила ребёнка за границей, у меня рядом даже бурят нет годами. Тибетцев и то не было, монголы и тибетцы появились последние годы. И то тибетцев рядом в всей округе всего чел 30 , считая\ детей.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Это проявление панмонголизма или чего-то ещё?


Каждый видит, как может, как даже ему хочется.

----------


## Нико

> Каждый видит, как может, как даже ему хочется.


Мне этого даже совсем не хочется, просто впечатление от Ваших слов создалось такое. Извините, если я ошиблась.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

В целом скажу, что никак не ожидала от вас такого комплекса неполноценности. Парамиту терпения многим надо бы....Я например, всю жизнь на себе не толко взгляды испытывала, но и многое другое, если бы у меня был такой комплекс неполноценности, да ещё с таким моим омраченным умом. что не способна написать. что из школы гелуг, ( не рискну даже), неизвестно как бы выжила в этой жизни, люди.

----------


## Вантус

> В Индонезии, вроде бы, ваджраяна ещё раз синкретизировалась. Уже после выделения себя, как буддийской тантры. 
> я это имею в виду.


А, так это надо разбираться. Я все ищу монографию по этому вопросу, если подскажете - буду благодарен. А так да, изначально там была ваджраяна версии Наланды, если Атиша был одним из учителей, т.е. это уже монастырская ваджраяна. Кстати, говорят, что и у неваров есть синкретические явления - типа невары-шиваиты дополняли воззрения неваров-ваджраянцев после разрушения крупнейших центров ваджраяны в Индии. Но это говорят, а как на самом деле - неизвестно. А вообще - давайте выделим про индонезийских ваджраянцев отдельную тему, чего ее в каком-то холиваре прятать.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А я туточки в Дхарамсале постоянно слышу от ЕСДЛ и перевожу про ТРИ аспекта буддизма. В Калмыкии не только религиозный аспект развит, они вон книги Его Святейшества типа "Вселенная в одном атоме" издают.




вы уши откройте. Я говорю о массе, не об ученых ламах. специалситах-буддологоаях, фтлософах. О массе, у которой религиозный аспект сильный. и я вам сказала 3 аспекта. научный. философский и ре5лигиозный. Снова повтороить? Вам лично? С вашей внимательностью нужно на внимательность и концентрацию внимания больше обратить.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> вы уши откройте. Я говорю о массе, не об ученых ламах. специалситах-буддологоаях, фтлософах. О массе, у которой религиозный аспект сильный.


Sucheeinennick, да Вы глаза лучше откройте... Второй раз выкладываю... Посмотрите и успокойтесь, наконец-таки... Тут и про веру, и про гороо, и про всё остальное... Тем более, что непосредственно Вашему народу, а значит и Вам лично.

----------


## Топпер

> А, так это надо разбираться. Я все ищу монографию по этому вопросу, если подскажете - буду благодарен.


Подсказать могу только одну книгу. Возможно вы её знаете:
Г.Г. Бандиленко "Культура и идеология средневековых государств явы" Москва. Главная редакция восточной литературы 1984 год. ББК.63.5(3)       Б 23

----------


## Нико

> вы уши откройте. Я говорю о массе, не об ученых ламах. специалситах-буддологоаях, фтлософах. О массе, у которой религиозный аспект сильный. и я вам сказала 3 аспекта. научный. философский и ре5лигиозный. Снова повтороить? Вам лично? С вашей внимательностью нужно на внимательность и концентрацию внимания больше обратить.


По-моему, Вы всё про 2 пути говорили, а я Вам про три. Мне память пока что не изменяет, спасибо.

----------


## Shunja

Ну уж не знаю как там буряты в иммиграции, но местные российские жители из прибакайльских районов и Позднякова и Оле Н. котируют. Даже к китайцам хорошо относятся...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да, речь для Бурятии. Именно такая речь и нужна Бурятии, так как утрачена из-за смены письменности та система образования , которая была поставлена до революции. После 37 года толькол смельчаки сохраняли верность буддизму, были и те, кто шел в ламы несмотря ни на что, масса была запугана ходила на службы тайно, обряды совершались тайно. Большое было удивление миру буддизма, когда в 1945 году снова разрешили открыть маленький дацан в иволге. ЕСДЛ до сих пор не понял, что сподвигло Сталина на это вообще. Считается чудом в то время вдруг после всего, что совершили с ламами , семьями и дацанами неожиданно было получено разрешение на открытие дацана. хотя бы и маленького. Если учесть, что у восточных бурят в кажой семье быи ламы, то можно представить сколько семей пострадало. Конечно, 21 век требует обрахования, в век новых технолрогий даже получить знания стало намного легче. Но пока такие . как Пема. требуют от доярки знания ПК, не думая о том. что эмигрантка Пема от скуки и депрессии вдарилась в буддизм и тем самоутверждается над итальянцами, решив самоутверждаться над доряками из калмыцких степей- вот что мне непонятно. Так хотелось бы над буряткой-калмычкрой-дояркой издеваться, которая не увидев Москвы,  поехала в Индию , вместо ПК купила поездку в паломничество, чтобы увидеть ЕСДЛ, побыить в святой землею Это ли получение Прибежища? Боже, в таком случае. эти калмычки накопили очень много заслуг. Вы текст Далай ламы слушайте применимо к ситуации. вам хочется слышать, что вам очень хочется слышать. вы не услышали всего.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> По-моему, Вы всё про 2 пути говорили, а я Вам про три. Мне память пока что не изменяет, спасибо.


3 аспекта. 2 пути. 2 пути: гностический и религиозный. 3 аспекта: научный, филосфский и религиозный.

----------


## Топпер

> ЕСДЛ до сих пор не понял, что сподвигло Сталина на это вообще. Считается чудом в то время вдруг после всего, что совершили с ламами , семьями и дацанами неожиданно было получено разрешение на открытие дацана.


Дандарон письмо Сталину писал. Сталин, памятуя боевые заслуги бурят в ВОВ разрешил открыть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну уж не знаю как там буряты в иммиграции, но местные российские жители из прибакайльских районов и Позднякова и Оле Н. котируют. Даже к китайцам хорошо относятся...



Сама не знаю, как там буряты вэмиграции, не было никогда рядом. И лет 40 не живу в бурятии. тоже не совсем знаю, кто и кого котирует, таких в свои приезда не встречала. Позднякова не знаю, не могу судить.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Дандарон письмо Сталину писал. Сталин, памятуя боевые заслуги бурят в ВОВ разрешил открыть.


Да, бедный Дандарон в такое время в одиночку так много сделал. Да, боевые заслуги бурят и калмыков были учтены. Но всё равно ЕСДЛ не ожидал.

----------


## Нико

> 3 аспекта. 2 пути. 2 пути: гностический и религиозный. 3 аспекта: научный, филосфский и религиозный.


не, путей тоже три. Вон когда недавно ЕСДЛ Темплтоновскую премию вручили, он большую часть денег на развитие науки в тибетской диаспоре отдал. Это ли не путь? Современный, объединяющий науку и будд. философию. А чисто будд. философия -- это прерогатива "денса", т.е. трёх монастырей на юге Индии -- Сера, Дрепунг, Ганден. 
Третий путь -- это путь мирян через веру и накопление заслуг,  без науки и философии.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Дэчен Намджрол;475108]Sucheeinennick, да Вы глаза лучше откройте... Второй раз выкладываю... Посмотрите и успокойтесь, наконец-таки... Тут и про веру, и про гороо, и про всё остальное... Тем более, что непосредственно Вашему народу, а значит и Вам лично.

 У меня вроде всё нормально. У вас сильное желание самоутвердиться. так что...не знаю, не знаю, что вы слышите там.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> не, путей тоже три. Вон когда недавно ЕСДЛ Темплтоновскую премию вручили, он большую часть денег на развитие науки в тибетской диаспоре отдал. Это ли не путь? Современный, объединяющий науку и будд. философию. А чисто будд. философия -- это прерогатива "денса", т.е. трёх монастырей на юге Индии -- Сера, Дрепунг, Ганден. 
> Третий путь -- это путь мирян через веру и накопление заслуг,  без науки и философии.


Да, своеремнный мир уже готов к сличнию науки, ныне грамотность не в средневековье- не удел избранных и влиятельных, позволяет всем  приступить к образованию. Я вам уже давно говорю о том, что есть ещё и мирское отношение , это как у меня, у доярок, традиционное, с рождения в буддситском обществе восприятие, почитание. поклонение, накопление заслуг и, конечно, изучение в силу способностей и возможностей. Чем я и занимаюсь. Так что, есть такое, как буддизм с рождения, при условии, что не менял осознанно веры, проосто другогтне было. Как например, в православной семье традиционно ребёнок воспитывается с понятием православия. Или католики веками воспитывают в духе католицизма. Религия - это и истори я , культура народа, особенности воспитания, так что дже  считать всех, рожденных в советское время безконфессиональными? Бросьте, мне кажется, что даже мой ребёнок в искусственных условиях является буддистом, по крайней мере с рождения дана именно такая возможность, другой не было. даже альтенативы не было.
Так что, хотите или нет, есть буддисты, кому достался буддизм с рождения. Можно выйти , отказаться, тмакая возможность тоже имеется.Можно и вернуться. А ламам династийным и вообще беальтернативно обычно. Они все всегда ламы. В роду все лекари или танкописцы. астроллогоим или философы.

----------


## Нико

Давайте без агрессии, в спокойном и миролюбивом тоне. А то люди заводятся.

----------


## Нико

> Да, своеремнный мир уже готов к сличнию науки, ныне грамотность не в средневековье- не удел избранных и влиятельных, позволяет всем  приступить к образованию. Я вам уже давно говорю о том, что есть ещё и мирское отношение , это как у меня, у доярок, традиционное, с рождения в буддситском обществе восприятие, почитание. поклонение, накопление заслуг и, конечно, изучение в силу способностей и возможностей. Чем я и занимаюсь. Так что, есть такое, как буддизм с рождения, при условии, что не менял осознанно веры, проосто другогтне было. Как например, в православной семье традиционно ребёнок воспитывается с понятием православия. Или католики веками воспитывают в духе католицизма. Религия - это и истори я , культура народа, особенности воспитания, так что дже  считать всех, рожденных в советское время безконфессиональными? Бросьте, мне кажется, что даже мой ребёнок в искусственных условиях является буддистом, по крайней мере с рождения дана именно такая возможность, другой не было. даже альтенативы не было.
> Так что, хотите или нет, есть буддисты, кому достался буддизм с рождения. Можно выйти , отказаться, тмакая возможность тоже имеется.Можно и вернуться. А ламам династийным и вообще беальтернативно обычно. Они все всегда ламы. В роду все лекари или танкописцы. астроллогоим или философы.



Сам Будда, кажется, брахманам сказал, что "брахманами не рождаются, но становятся". Он был простив каст. А Вы всё про "буддизм с рождения" вещаете тут.

----------

Аньезка (25.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Сам Будда, кажется, брахманам сказал, что "брахманами не рождаются, но становятся". Он был простив каст. А Вы всё про "буддизм с рождения" вещаете тут.


А что вас ЕСДЛ вещает? Про религиозный аспект. Со мной можете спорить, да и то я большого внимания на вас не обращаю, ЕСДЛ -тоже не авторитет вам? так что вы там переводжите? Или больше никого рядом нет?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Давайте без агрессии, в спокойном и миролюбивом тоне. А то люди заводятся.


Я спокойна, почему такое волнеие в умах у других? Не понимаю.

----------


## Нико

> А ламам династийным и вообще беальтернативно обычно. Они все всегда ламы. В роду все лекари или танкописцы. астроллогоим или философы.


Вот смешно. Мало ли кто в роду был. Вон у меня муж тибетец из наследственной линии Другпа Кагью. На роду написано быть ламой и настоятелем семейного монастыря. Однако ж не стал оным. Как и его отец. Так что про "безальтернативных" лам не говорите мне тут.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А что вас ЕСДЛ вещает? Про религиозный аспект. Со мной можете спорить, да и то я большого внимания на вас не обращаю, ЕСДЛ -тоже не авторитет вам? так что вы там переводжите? Или больше никого рядом нет?


Вот, смотрите, Ваш тон. Вызывающе, ИМХО. Здесь на БФ не приветствуются такие вещи. Я тут с 98 года. Давайте спокойно, по существу, без перехода на личности.

----------

ElenaK (26.05.2012), Pema Sonam (26.05.2012), Тао (25.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Значит, кто-то другой из семьи в ламах. Даже. если одно поколение не сможет по каким-либо причинам, то на следующем поколении снова ламы есть, обычно так как-то.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Вот, смотрите, Ваш тон. Вызывающе, ИМХО. Здесь на БФ не приветствуются такие вещи. Я тут с 98 года. Давайте спокойно, по существу, без перехода на личности.


Имхо-то ваше опять-таки. не вы ли такие слова позволяете " канать", например. Я даже забыла, что такое слово было в русском языке.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Имхо-то ваше опять-таки. не вы ли такие слова позволяете " канать", например. Я даже забыла, что такое слово было в русском языке.


Во-первых, Вы за границей давно живёте. Во-вторых, у нас возраст разный. В-третьих, "канать" -- это не матерное слово, а просто жаргон. К чему ещё придерётесь?

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Значит, кто-то другой из семьи в ламах. Даже. если одно поколение не сможет по каким-либо причинам, то на следующем поколении снова ламы есть, обычно так как-то.


Ну да, так оно и есть. Всегда найдутся родственники, более склонные к духовности. Просто я против понятия "безальтернативные ламы по рождению".

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы не обижайтесь. я вами многими просто восхищаюсь, "нулевики", сами дошли. даже задуамтьмся, и то у вас многих уже благо, но только не кичиться. Начало пути- сложное всегда. Легких вам преодолений препятствий.


Вы действительно считаете европейских практикующих "нулевиками", а себя где-то там в середине пути, ближе к концу, быть может?)))
И что вам это дало: хождение вокруг ступ, ламопочитание, заказывание магических ритуалов, а может быть бесконечный забой бурятами животных или убийство лам своими же соотечественниками в период власти Советов?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.05.2012), Pema Sonam (26.05.2012), Нико (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Источник вечного наслаждения, K&SbyPS http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/know-see.pdf



> It takes place in Sri Lanka. Some thirty bhikkhus and novices (sàmaõeras) had paid homage at the Great Shrine at Kalyàõã, and as they were coming down the forest track on to the main road, they saw a man coming in the opposite direction. He had been working in a charcoal burner's field beside the road; his body was smeared with ashes, and the single yellow loin-cloth he wore hitched up was also smeared with ashes, so that he seemed like a charcoal stump. Having done his day's work, he had picked up a bundle of half-burnt wood and was coming along a by-path with his hair hanging down his back; and he stood facing the bhikkhus.
> 
> The novices, when they saw him, joked with each other, saying, `That is your father, that is your grandfather, your uncle!' and laughed as they went along. Then they asked `What is your name, lay follower?'. On being asked his name, the man was remorseful and, putting down his bundle of wood and arranging his clothes, he did obeisance to the Mahàthera in order to detain him for a while.
> 
> The bhikkhus waited, but the novices came up and laughed even in front of the Mahàthera. The man said to the Mahàthera: `*Bhante, you laugh on seeing me. You think you fulfill the bhikkhu's life just on account of your robes. But you have not attained so much as mental one-pointedness. 
> 
> I was once a recluse like you, and I was mighty with the psychic powers and powerful in this dispensation. I treated the air like the earth and the earth like the air; I treated the far like the near and the near like the far. I penetrated in a moment the one hundred thousand worlds systems. You see my hands now? Now they are like the hands of a monkey.
> 
> Then pointing to a tree, he said further, `Sitting under that tree I would touch with these very hands the moon and the sun. I would sit with the moon and the sun as the ground on which to rub these very feet. Such were my psychic powers, but they vanished through negligence. Do not be negligent. Through negligence people reach ruin such as this. But those who live strenuously make an end of birth, old age and death. Therefore, take me as an example, and do not neglect practising Samatha-Vipassanà wholesome dhammas. Be strenuous, Venerable Sirs.*'
> ...


Если такие существа так низко падают, то вся эта "народная потомственная элитарность" - не более, чем плевок в придорожной пыли...

----------

Нико (25.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Конечно, 21 век требует обрахования, в век новых технолрогий даже получить знания стало намного легче. Но пока такие . как Пема. требуют от доярки знания ПК, не думая о том. что эмигрантка Пема от скуки и депрессии вдарилась в буддизм и тем самоутверждается над итальянцами, решив самоутверждаться над доряками из калмыцких степей- вот что мне непонятно.


Вообще не понимаю... при чём здесь доярки, и уж тем более Палийский Канон!?  :Smilie: 




> Так хотелось бы над буряткой-калмычкрой-дояркой издеваться, которая не увидев Москвы,  поехала в Индию , вместо ПК купила поездку в паломничество, чтобы увидеть ЕСДЛ, побыить в святой землею Это ли получение Прибежища? Боже, в таком случае. эти калмычки накопили очень много заслуг. Вы текст Далай ламы слушайте применимо к ситуации. вам хочется слышать, что вам очень хочется слышать. вы не услышали всего.


Здесь уже кроме доярок и Палийского Канона ещё и Боже появился... Эклектика, однако... Если бы я не знал, что речь о буддизме идёт, то никогда бы не подумал что это буддистка пишет. Давайте не перекладывать с больной головы на здоровую, ок?

Во-первых, далеко не все калмычки-бурятки - доярки.
Во-вторых, далеко не все доярки тупые, как Вы пытаетесь здесь это представить.
В-третьих, нет никакой взаимосвязи между "побыить в святой землею" и Прибежищем.
И в-четвёртых, основная мысль Его Святейшества довольно ясна, поэтому, я поражаюсь, как Вам ЭТО удаётся.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.05.2012), Аньезка (25.05.2012), Нико (25.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Дэчен Намджрол;475171]Вообще не понимаю... при чём здесь доярки, и уж тем более Палийский Канон!?  :Smilie: 


Неа, это не Палийский канон, а Персональный компьютер имелся в виду.))))))))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.05.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (25.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

[QUOTE=Нико;475174]


> Вообще не понимаю... при чём здесь доярки, и уж тем более Палийский Канон!? 
> 
> 
> Неа, это не Палийский канон, а Персональный компьютер имелся в виду.))))))))


Тем более...  :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> ак хотелось бы над буряткой-калмычкрой-дояркой издеваться, которая не увидев Москвы, поехала в Индию


Как бабуля то всех уела, не увидев Москвы... )))) Москвичи нервно курят в стороне. )

----------


## Топпер

> Как бабуля то всех уела, не увидев Москвы... )))) Москвичи нервно курят в стороне. )


Бабуля ли?

----------


## Аньезка

> Бабуля ли?


Eternal Jew?  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (25.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Нико (25.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Да!!! Он, родимый.

P.S. Опять семейный подряд в действии.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (26.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да!!! Он, родимый.
> 
> P.S. Опять семейный подряд в действии.


А ск Вам лет, если не секрет? Хоть понять бы, с кем общаюсь, с дедушкой или Карлсоном в самом расцвете лет. )))))

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Увы, боюсь Вас разочаровать ответом. Задайте этот вопрос лучше Игорю Берхину: судя по своему последнему экспрессивному выступлению, он бережно хранит у себя огромное количество информации о вашем покорном слуге - и это даже несмотря на тот постыдный факт, что я уже как лет 6-7 не(!) состою в одной неназываемой здесь общине, к которой он имеет честь себя относить  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> ... Увы, боюсь Вас разочаровать ответом. Спросите лучше у Игоря Берхина: судя по своему последнему экспрессивному выступлению, он бережно хранит огромное количество информации о вашем покорном слуге (даже несмотря на тот постыдный факт, что я уже как лет 6-7 не(!) состою в одной неназываемой здесь общине)


Фу, Вы как женщина, право. Зачем мне у Берхина справшивать? Даже если Вам 90 лет, меня это не разочарует.

----------

Eternal Jew (25.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> ... Увы, боюсь Вас разочаровать ответом. Задайте этот вопрос лучше Игорю Берхину: судя по своему последнему экспрессивному выступлению, он бережно хранит у себя огромное количество информации о вашем покорном слуге - и это даже несмотря на тот постыдный факт, что я уже как лет 6-7 не(!) состою в одной неназываемой здесь общине, к которой он имеет честь себя относить


На самом деле, у Игоря просто феноменальная память.  :Kiss: 

*Нико*, EJ недавно признался, что пенсионэр. Молодой пенсионэр))

----------

Eternal Jew (25.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле, у Игоря просто феноменальная память. 
> 
> *Нико*, EJ недавно признался, что пенсионэр. Молодой пенсионэр))


Вот Вы его и сдали со всеми потрохами. ))))))

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мда, вот так вот незатейливо меня и раскрутили на ответ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но пока такие . как Пема. требуют от доярки знания ПК, не думая о том. что эмигрантка Пема от скуки и депрессии вдарилась в буддизм и тем самоутверждается над итальянцами, решив самоутверждаться над доряками из калмыцких степей- вот что мне непонятно. Так хотелось бы над буряткой-калмычкрой-дояркой издеваться, которая не увидев Москвы,  поехала в Индию , вместо ПК купила поездку в паломничество, чтобы увидеть ЕСДЛ, побыить в святой землею Это ли получение Прибежища? Боже, в таком случае. эти калмычки накопили очень много заслуг. Вы текст Далай ламы слушайте применимо к ситуации. вам хочется слышать, что вам очень хочется слышать. вы не услышали всего.


Это, вроде, про меня? :Smilie:  От скуки и депрессии? :Smilie:  Самоутверждаюсь над итальянцами? ОЙ, модератору мне, модераааатору, женщина правил форума не читала! :Smilie:  

Sucheeinennick, я тоже отказывала себе во многом лет 15, стараясь помогать в буддийских проектах, и только на 16-ый поехала к ЕСДЛ в Индию на паломничество по святым местам вместе с калмыцкими доярками. Получается, у меня тоже благая карма, как у них? И Прибежище не хуже? :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (26.05.2012), Алевлад (26.05.2012), Аньезка (26.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> На самом деле, у Игоря просто феноменальная память. 
> 
> *Нико*, EJ недавно признался, что пенсионэр. Молодой пенсионэр))


Сообразно с нашими уложениями пенсионер может быть минимум где-то 18+15/1.5 лет. Но, в данном случае скорее минимум 18+15 лет=33 года, учитывая срок обучения в театральном училище.

----------

Eternal Jew (26.05.2012), Аньезка (26.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Прошу присутствующих, помимо срока моего гипотетического обучения в театральном училище, включить в выслугу лет еще и срок нахождения в театральном кружке в школе. Кстати, что характерно, я играл Упманиса - латыша-предателя (из т.н. "перемещенных лиц") в пьесе Сергея Михалкова "Я хочу домой!"

Одним словом - еще в юношестве проявил свою мерзкую сущность... Да и не стал бы я никогда играть советского солдата в этой пьесе!  :Smilie:  Да и, положа руку на сердце, - не доверил бы мне никто и никогда такую сугубо патриотическую роль!

P.S. Я вот тут подумал, что если бы ушел в балетное училище  :Smilie:  - стал бы пенсионером гораздо раньше. Они совсем молодыми уходят на заслуженный отдых (обращаюсь к присутствующей здесь галёрке - немедленно разместите ниже еще одно мое изображение: тролль в балетной пачке!)  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

А у меня вот цирк сократили и клоуны частично разбежались, соответственно и я места клоуна лишился. Посему до пенсии еще пилить и пилить, окучивая родной ВНИИС.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Плохо. Искренне сочувствую.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Sucheeinennick, я тоже отказывала себе во многом лет 15, стараясь помогать в буддийских проектах, и только на 16-ый поехала к ЕСДЛ в Индию на паломничество по святым местам вместе с калмыцкими доярками. Получается, у меня тоже благая карма, как у них? И Прибежище не хуже?


Да, вы тоже начали нарабатывать заслуги. Как доярки. Не более того, может вам и мне далеко до заслуг этих доярок. Всё-таки живем в европе, больше зарабатываем, проблем с визами нет, короче, легче в некоторых моментах. Если вам в отличие от калмыцких доярок пришлось брать Прибежище, то им не надо , с них нкоторых даже "спрашивается",  и в этом я на 100% уверена, уверена, что они-потомки паломников, и традиционно сами совершили паломничество из последних денег, причем с целью, чтобы нарабатывалась карма и накапливались заслуги с самыми благими целями. Есть где-то притча о царе, который строил храм, делал пожерствования, но у него не совсем накапливалдись заслуги, у простого мирянина было больше, так как сами нмерения были чище и устремления тоже. Вообще, женщины, как матери , которые воспитывают детей, отвечают за своих детей и внуков, мир и покой в своем малом и большом обществе,  особо всегда озабочены накоплением заслуг. Есть и такое, цена усилий, цена вложений в понятии времени, правильная расстановка ценностей чего бы это ни стоило, цена устремлений, и карма предыдущих жизней. Сейчас время такое , дело не в благах цивилизации и возможностях времени. Время угрозы потери сострадния, в целом. калмыкам пришлось сложнее, чем бурятам, думаю. Вам слетать в Индию легче, или мне тоже, чем дояркам. Так вот, наша с вами заслуга уже намного ниже, чем заслуга этих доярок. Хотя тоже заслуга.
Если вы-модератор, то это не даёт вам право говорить пренебрежительно о мирянках-паломниках. Я чистосердечно уважала женщину, которая по-русски плохо понимала, , не по погдоде одета,обедала только супом, так как дорого оказалось для неё, она тянула свои накопленияна свои 3 дня пребывания. Но делала пожертвования, причем немалые. Пока будут такие, есть надежда. В роду у неё были ламы, так вот спросили бы у неё "Кагью" не слышала  она никогда, правда с течением времени вспомнила бы, может и нет, что речь вроде о "гаджубе" шла. Да, ей бы то, что передавали в семье и обществе упоряочить и даже восстановить знания.

----------

Eternal Jew (27.05.2012), Наталья А (27.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> P.S. Я вот тут подумал, что если бы ушел в балетное училище  - стал бы пенсионером гораздо раньше. Они совсем молодыми уходят на заслуженный отдых (обращаюсь к присутствующей здесь галёрке - немедленно разместите ниже еще одно мое изображение: тролль в балетной пачке!)


Что-то я Вас вовсем плохо себе представляю в балетном училище. Это уже слишком для моей и так слабой психики. )))))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну сколько еще раз надо  объяснять, что карма индивидуальна и в роду не передается?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Бабуля ли?



В паломниках очень много тех, кому за 50, далеко за 50. То есть те, кто ещё воспитан в тех семьях, когда традиции были не очень сильно нарушены. Когда ещё у всех был жив язык. предситавьте. сейчас. когда приезжаю в Бурятию, далеко не все говорят на том языке, на котором я говорю. Мой язык для них нескольок архаичен, если они говорят. Но удивиетльно всё быстро восстанавливается. Я даже думала, что есть угроза полной потери. Кстати, мне кажется, что ламы в какой-то мере считают и русских , родившихся в Бурятии или живущих в Бурятии тоже как-то с прибежищем.  Столько русских , которые и в дацане на молебне, и у шаманов на приме, и в церкви свечки савят. Не интресовало, как у них так получается, но удвиляет каждый раз.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну сколько еще раз надо  объяснять, что карма индивидуальна и в роду не передается?



Это вы профессиональным ламам скажите. Мы, миряне, так считаем, у нас браки с кем попало были запрещены. Если карма рода с одной стороны была тяжелой, то старались не родниться, так как могло в какой-то мере влиять на карму детей. Это ламы лучше знают.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это вы профессиональным ламам скажите. Мы, миряне, так считаем, у нас браки с кем попало были запрещены. Если карма рода с одной стороны была тяжелой, то старались не родниться, так как могло в какой-то мере влиять на карму детей. Это ламы лучше знают.


Ну значит такие весёлые "профессиональные" ламы. Карма индивидуальна. Почитайте хотя бы ламрим Цонкапы шутки ради. Она по наследству как-то не передается. И если ваши "ламы" так хорошо это знают и вам преподносят, то их уровень мягко говоря, низкий.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Что-то я Вас вовсем плохо себе представляю в балетном училище. Это уже слишком для моей и так слабой психики.


... То есть клоуном лучше получается? Значит, я все-таки не ошибся в выборе профессии. Ибо как сказал еврейский классик:




> И спросит Бог: никем не ставший,
> Зачем ты жил? Что смех твой значит?
> Я утешал рабов уставших - 
> Отвечу я. И Бог заплачет.
> 
> (с) Игорь Губерман

----------


## Нико

> ... То есть клоуном лучше получается? Значит, я все-таки не ошибся в выборе профессии. Ибо как сказал еврейский классик:


Если платят за профессию, значится, не ошиблись.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Увы, бесплатно. На общественных началах. А так - выплачивают только пенсию, но она за выслугу лет по другой профессии.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Действительно не становятся. Можно родиться в буддийском окружении и тогда впитать в себя многие положительные моменты, такие как вера. Момент действительно мощнейший и положительнейший. Но можно впитать и отрицательные, такие, как бездумный ритуализм и пренебрежение к тому, что рядом лежит. И это тоже не редкость.
> 
> Соответственно у фарангов наоборот нет прочной веры, зато есть искренний духовный поиск в сознательном возрасте. И тут неизвестно, какой из двух вариантов лучше.


Да, кому и как повезёт. То, что я наблюдая в европе, просто большой познаваталеьный интерес, это как умный ребёнок играет в умные игры. Не наскучит ли игрушка, -вот вопрос. Не начёт ли ломать игрушку- вопрос. Сумеет ли обращаться , дело-то тонкое. Буддизм не насаждают, не требуют , чтобы следовали, но стараются вести к нему. Типа того, что я стараюсь подтолкнуть своего ребёнка в искусственных условиях именно к буддизму. Если я начну требовать чего-либо. у меня ничего не получится. Вот представьте, детский сад-протестантский, школа-католическая, друзья -католики, даже русских друзей нет, какие буряты! кроме матери никто ни о чем не говорит рядом. Надо учитывать силу воспитания обществом. Силу влияния общества. Надо для интграции в обществе и католицизм , вкупе с историей церкви христианской даить тоже. Уважительное отношение тоже должно быть , если жить в чужом обществе. И православие надо дать, если родом мы из России, в конце концов было бы стыдно не знать основы православия в качесве просто базовых знаний. Но подтолкунть к буддизму. Если не выйдет философа. то хотя бы будет нарабатывать заслугами, карму не ухудшит. А так, как получится, как заслужили.

----------


## Shunja

Да вот не знаю Была у нас атеистическая страна. Нынче "псевдоправославная" вернее "госправославная". 95% моих православных товарищей понятия не имеют что такое Нагорная Проповедь и Послания Апостолов, зато знают какую свечку куда поставить. И это "православная заслуга"? Уволтье меня. Место рождения не имеет никакого значения. Только твоя карма. Можешь хоть в Ватикане родится (неким чудесным образом)) И СТАТЬ БУДДИСТОМ, мусульманином, верить в Ктулху (нужное подчеркнуть). Мир изменился поддействие совокупной кармы товарищей, следовательно изменились возможности и условия.

----------

Кунсанг (27.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну значит такие весёлые "профессиональные" ламы. Карма индивидуальна. Почитайте хотя бы ламрим Цонкапы шутки ради. Она по наследству как-то не передается. И если ваши "ламы" так хорошо это знают и вам преподносят, то их уровень мягко говоря, низкий.


Зурхайч -тоже сложнейшая наука.  Ничего весёлого. От Вас я такого не ожидала, это у вас возможно, карма индивидуальна, так как вы перешли в буддизм. В этом уже большая заслуга, наверное, если правильно поймёте. Ламы все разного уровня тоже. Нужны и такие ламы, которые занимаются более простыми вещами. Все нужны. Те, кто несерьёзен особо не задерживаются. Все серьёзные. Даже те, кто только начинает свой путь в качстве ламы.

----------


## Shunja

Да и без ламы можно обойтись. "Обычный" монах ) нормально даст наставление по шаматхе и випашьяне. А эого и уже "за глаза". Зачем ещё голову суевериями да всяким неудовлетворительным мистицизмом забивать.

----------

Тао (27.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да вот не знаю Была у нас атеистическая страна. 
> 
> Да, те, кто был атеистом, был обычно очень большой невеждой. Нам в студенчестве очень повезло с лектором по научному атеизму. Да, не всем везло. Не зная ничего, нельзя ничего отвергать. Зная что-то невозможно утверждать. Надо познать и осознть за одну единицу времени столько, что не всем дано. И это знали многие.
> 
> 
> 
>  Место рождения не имеет никакого значения. Только твоя карма. Можешь хоть в Ватикане родится (неким чудесным образом)) И СТАТЬ БУДДИСТОМ, мусульманином, верить в Ктулху (нужное подчеркнуть). Мир изменился поддействие совокупной кармы товарищей, следовательно изменились возможности и условия.


Да, пример с Александром Тихомировым. Не хватило заслуг человеку.
А про сосвокупную карму вы правы. Есть и такое.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да и без ламы можно обойтись. "Обычный" монах ) нормально даст наставление по шаматхе и випашьяне. А эого и уже "за глаза". Зачем ещё голову суевериями да всяким неудовлетворительным мистицизмом забивать.



Мы очень многое соизмеряем с вычислениями, скажу за себя, даже рождение ребёнка я вычисляла. Имя ребёнку, многое. Просто службу провести, акк бы на дорогу- одно. Соизмерять что-то-другое. Зурхай- астрология-сложная наука. И какие службы кому надо провести.

----------


## Кунсанг

Большинство буддистов по рождению не интересуются философией и ездят в дацан или к ламам чтобы решить бытовые проблемы. ПОмолиться чтобы ребенок родился или дождик пошел и т.д. Многое сводится лишь к сержему и другим ритуалам. С удовольствием слушал американца Барри Керзина ламу. Но это и ненормально должно быть немного с одной стороны, слушать Дхарму буряту от американца.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да, пример с Александром Тихомировым. Не хватило заслуг человеку.
> А про сосвокупную карму вы правы. Есть и такое.


Тихомиров на четверть бурят. Если не ошибаюсь, то мать русская а отец наполовину казах и бурят.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А вот Чогьял Намкай Норбу верит  И даже говорит такую крамольную вещь, как: "...среди моих учеников больше понимания Учения. чем в Тибете."


Да, на гностическом уровне. На религиозном уровне такое как" жить по-буддистски" всё-таки больше у традиционных буддистов. У тех же тибетцев, бурят калмыков. Всё-таки бегут нарабатывать заслуги- и не только чтением мантр. был у меня смешной случай. Сняли мою квартиру в Москве буряты. Когда приехала, были жалобы от соседей снизу на бурят. Оказалось, что ничего не моглди скандалами сделать, окно продолжало быть в молоке. " Бабушка-бурятка каждое утро подносила "белую еду" и от ветра заливало молоком окна нижних этажей. Пришлось уговаривать выходить её на балкон. И каждый четверг вешала "флаги"- хий морин на балконе. Соседей это раздражало, даже пугало, что она там делает. Хий морин стали вешать в дальнем углу парка,кстати, вроде, правильное было решение.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Тихомиров на четверть бурят. Если не ошибаюсь, то мать русская а отец наполовину казах и бурят.


Да, на четверть, но из Улан-Удэ. Он ведь в хувараки уходил, разве нет?  Вроде как какое-то время пытался уйти в дацан, да не получилось у него с Учением. Понял , видимо, по-другому.

----------


## Shunja

Знаете, может быть для кого-то это крамольная мысль, но как по мне все эти накоплния
 заслуг совершенно не сдались. Что там бдет потм, где там что-то переродится это последний вопрос. Первое главное и самое важное это практика. Практика восьмеричного пути. А если ещё честнее то это непосредственно шаматха и випашьяна. Только практика, только здесь и сейчас. Остальное - пустое (в смысле лишнее).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Д Он ведь в хувараки уходил, разве нет?


Мне в Иволге все говорили, что сми врут: никогда Саид Бурятския там не учился.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Большинство буддистов по рождению не интересуются философией и ездят в дацан или к ламам чтобы решить бытовые проблемы. ПОмолиться чтобы ребенок родился или дождик пошел и т.д. Многое сводится лишь к сержему и другим ритуалам. С удовольствием слушал американца Барри Керзина ламу. Но это и ненормально должно быть немного с одной стороны, слушать Дхарму буряту от американца.


Это с перепугу с советских времён так идёт, но, процесс идёт. Все тихо почитывают, у многих по крайней мере, " Путеводитель по жизни и смеирти", "К ясному свету", да и многое другое. У меня сложилось впечатление, что в дацане растёт сильное молодое поколение лам. Вот они и поведут, буряты все равно будут верить, что ламы лучше знают. Всё равно в голове будет силдеть, что у них кармическое призвание. Иначе и быть не может, в духовники идут по призванию, если на то есть способности и предпосылки.

----------

Shunja (27.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

ПРактики 6 парамит это как лестница к следующей парамите по восходящей. Медитация и випашьяна наверху. Сначала щедрость, потом другие практики. Без чистого поведения считается добиться устойчивости в шамадхе невозможно, ум начинает блуждать туда сюда спонтанно. Сами эти накопления заслуг и сводятся к практике шести парамит в Махаяне.

----------


## Shunja

> Это с перепугу с советских времён так идёт, но, процесс идёт. Все тихо почитывают, у многих по крайней мере, " Путеводитель по жизни и смеирти", "К ясному свету", да и многое другое. У меня сложилось впечатление, что в дацане растёт сильное молодое поколение лам.


Это чистая правда. Сам свидетель. Но таких процентов 10 отсилы. Но и это огромный процент.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Мне в Иволге все говорили, что сми врут: никогда Саид Бурятския там не учился.



я могу ошибиться. У меня здесь такая информация.

----------


## Shunja

> Вот они и поведут, буряты все равно будут верить, что ламы лучше знают.


Если вы имете в виду ламы-буряты, то не факт среди моих знакомых большинство из Алманого пути, есть ньигмапинцы, даже дзенцы. Вопрос о национальности наставники их вообще не волнуют. Их пробуждение волнует.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> я могу ошибиться. У меня здесь такая информация.


Да и в Иволге воизбежании чего-либо также могли "забыть" об этом. Всё возможно, да вот и правда: дыма без огня...

----------


## Shunja

> ПРактики 6 парамит это как лестница к следующей парамите по восходящей. Медитация и випашьяна наверху. Сначала щедрость, потом другие практики. Без чистого поведения считается добиться устойчивости в шамадхе невозможно, ум начинает блуждать туда сюда спонтанно. Сами эти накопления заслуг и сводятся к практике шести парамит в Махаяне.


Ну в других традициях точка зрения может отличаться. Но во всех тибетских - безусловно. А я лишь хотел сказать о том, что без практики можно лезть в гроб и ждать удобного случая. Как говорится: Просветление или Смерть )))

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> ПРактики 6 парамит это как лестница к следующей парамите по восходящей. Медитация и випашьяна наверху. Сначала щедрость, потом другие практики. Без чистого поведения считается добиться устойчивости в шамадхе невозможно, ум начинает блуждать туда сюда спонтанно. Сами эти накопления заслуг и сводятся к практике шести парамит в Махаяне.



ВОООТ! Вот почему миряне, особенно женщины- матери так озабочены накоплением заслуг, между прочим, такой случай вот, я оплатила гостиницу, билеты подруге-австрийке моего ребёнка, во-первых благо для неё, благо для взаимопонимания между ними, просто для образования австрийки, одного человека в Австрии- всё это маленькое благо. Представьте, в Вену на учения уже поехало на учения несколько их друзей-австрийцев, которые даже и не обратили внимание н ЕСДЛ, мой ребёнок с подругой организовали. Этой девушке-австрийке понравилось, она , кажется, заинтересовалась, не знаю чем, но..- вот они уже сами совершили маленькое благо.
Это такое мое мирское понимание блага.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ну в других традициях точка зрения может отличаться. Но во всех тибетских - безусловно. А я лишь хотел сказать о том, что без практики можно лезть в гроб и ждать удобного случая. Как говорится: Просветление или Смерть )))


При неправильном понимании даже практика может сойти к исполнению ритуала. И мирянка -бабушка, льющая молоко на окна соседей при сэржеме, начитывающая и толтько свои мантры будет более практикующей. чем тот, кто "думает", что практикует.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да и в Иволге воизбежании чего-либо также могли "забыть" об этом. Всё возможно, да вот и правда: дыма без огня...


Это неважно, но это-яркий случай, как незвасимо от происхождения, независимо от возможностей, можно осознанно выбрать не тот путь.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Если вы имете в виду ламы-буряты, то не факт среди моих знакомых большинство из Алманого пути, есть ньигмапинцы, даже дзенцы. Вопрос о национальности наставники их вообще не волнуют. Их пробуждение волнует.)


Все ламы идут к пробуждению, не знаю тех, кто бы к чему другому шел. всё зависит и у них, у кого каките способности. Какие наработки, заслуги.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это неважно, но это-яркий случай, как незвасимо от происхождения, независимо от возможностей, можно осознанно выбрать не тот путь.


А откуда мы знаем что он выбрал не тот путь. Мы ничего не знаем. На Кавказе многие считают его фсбэшником. И насчет его новой смерти все очень туманно. То есть мы ничего не знаем что происходит на самом деле.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Все ламы идут к пробуждению, не знаю тех, кто бы к чему другому шел. всё зависит и у них, у кого каките способности. Какие наработки, заслуги.


Даже настоятели монастырей рождались в низших мирах из-за того что накапливали плохую карму. Если большой лама может отдаляться надолго от Пробуждения то насчет всех лам это перебор.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> При неправильном понимании даже практика может сойти к исполнению ритуала. И мирянка -бабушка, льющая молоко на окна соседей при сэржеме, начитывающая и толтько свои мантры будет более практикующей. чем тот, кто "думает", что практикует.


Вы уж извините, но ка-то сомнительно. Доброе дело в принципе хорошо без относительно верований. Я вот вам ещё блее крамольную вещь скажу: вера желательна, но не необходима. Можно ни во что такое не верить, но отточить ум подобно алмазу. Вот и я к тому: всё равно во что ты веришь, есть методы, которые "ТЕБЕ ПОМОГУТ", как молоток помогает забивать гвоздь в стену и вера в его чудодейственность здесь не нужна. Весь вопрос в правильном использовании инструмента...

----------

Гойко (31.12.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> При неправильном понимании даже практика может сойти к исполнению ритуала. И мирянка -бабушка, льющая молоко на окна соседей при сэржеме, начитывающая и толтько свои мантры будет более практикующей. чем тот, кто "думает", что практикует.


Мирянка-бабушка, начитывающая мантры ради достижения восьми мирских дхарм, не будет.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Shunja (27.05.2012), Сергей Ч (27.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Зурхайч -тоже сложнейшая наука.  Ничего весёлого. От Вас я такого не ожидала, это у вас возможно, карма индивидуальна, так как вы перешли в буддизм. В этом уже большая заслуга, наверное, если правильно поймёте. Ламы все разного уровня тоже. Нужны и такие ламы, которые занимаются более простыми вещами. Все нужны. Те, кто несерьёзен особо не задерживаются. Все серьёзные. Даже те, кто только начинает свой путь в качстве ламы.


Еще раз повторяю, что ваши националистические привычки до добра не доведут. Если память не изменяет, в почте вы мне тоже что-то про национализм говорили. И я вам тогда ясно показал свою позицию. С тех пор она не изменилась и не изменится. Если же вы сами не понимаете даже базовых вещей в буддизме, то это проблемы ваши. Ваши личные проблемы. И возможно проблемы вашего окружения. Если внезапно у вас карма перестала быть индивидуальной и стала "родовой", то поздравляю. От буддизма вы отошли. Соответственно нечего тогда гнать на западных людей, что типа они к буддизму отношения не имеют. Если же вы считаете, что знаете буддизм, то давайте обсудим некоторые  положения ламрима,а еще лучше - сутр или тантр. Тогда и будет ясно - чего вы придерживаетесь - буддизма или странных верований о нём.

----------

Eugeny (27.05.2012), Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы уж извините, но ка-то сомнительно. Доброе дело в принципе хорошо без относительно верований. Я вот вам ещё блее крамольную вещь скажу: вера желательна, но не необходима. Можно ни во что такое не верить, но отточить ум подобно алмазу. Вот и я к тому: всё равно во что ты веришь, есть методы, которые "ТЕБЕ ПОМОГУТ", как молоток помогает забивать гвоздь в стену и вера в его чудодейственность здесь не нужна. Весь вопрос в правильном использовании инструмента...


В ламримах говориться про несколько видов веры. Чистая  (или в данном случае скорее фанатичная) - встречалась и во времена Цонкапы или Гампопа не часто

----------

Shunja (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Господа, откуда у Вас столько времени, чтобы накатать столько страниц интересной дискуссии, которую совершенно некогда читать?! Да, вот нет времени все читать, кроме первых пары постов, так что извините, если повторюсь..

Ну вот мне в некотором роде близка позиция девушки из Австрии, я тоже никому не верю, кроме своего Гуру)) Ну и его семьи, которые тоже Гуру)) И все. Но.

Я вижу очень искренне практикующих мирян и я надеюсь, что увижу и россиян монашеского сана нашей линии, искренне практикующих и успешно продвигающихся по пути. Я вижу реальный прогресс. Я даже знаю, кто стал бы хорошим Ламой, если бы захотел))

У всех есть свой вид деятельности, который наиболее им подходит и хорошо это все реализовать в Дхарме. Учить, привлекать людей, организовывать и пр. 

Я могу только ворчать и все))

Кстати, тибетцы, когда у них в планах появляются дети, они всегда надеятся, что у них родится кто-то особенный, хотя они всех детей любят. 

И я уверена, что если тут будут, а уже они есть, искренние практикующие Дхарму, то тут появятся и Бодхисаттвы российского происхождения)) А почему нет? Учиться-то им все равно в Индии или в Непале.

А буддисты по рождению - эта формулировка подходит на мой взгляд лучше всего только реинкарнациям учителей - т.к. они уже родившись, еще до принятия Прибежища и формальных ритуалов уже являются буддистами, т.е., они проносят свою веру и преданность Трем Драгоценностям, свои наработанные заслуги и заслуженные позитивные качества из других жизней и сами являются по сути Прибежищем.. И неважно, где они рождаются - во Франции, в Германии, в Австрии - они в уме хранят прибежище из жизни в жизнь, т.о., они буддисты по рождению))

А мы все, хоть и не порождению, а по принятию Прибежища буддисты, но тоже ничего)) Нормальные такие. И ничем не отличаемся от тех, кто родился в буд. странах. Ибо благие качества можно развить, а можно и не развивать. И от страны рождения это не зависит, а от усилий и труда, и дисциплины конкретного человека..

Вспомните непальского наследного принца, который всю семью зарезал.. А тоже буддист и по рождению, и по вере.

Так что, нужно не по сторонам пальцем тыкать, а зырить в себя и работать над собой и не думать, что раз белый буддист - значит, не искренний и вообще, может внутри и не будда вовсе)) то дуализьм и крайние взгляды получаются)) Природа будды не имеет цвета, формы и разреза глаз)) Тут важны искренность, вера, работа, дисциплина, усердие и пр..

Имхо, разумеется))

----------

Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Бабушка-бурятка каждое утро подносила "белую еду" и от ветра заливало молоком окна нижних этажей. Пришлось уговаривать выходить её на балкон. И каждый четверг вешала "флаги"- хий морин на балконе.


Да.Бытовой буддизм или прикладной в бытовых ситуациях.
Я раньше  посещала мероприятия гелугпинских учителей,приезжавших в Москву. Обратила внимание, что на лекциях по тому же Ламриму,например, крайне мало местных  бурят присутствует. А вот на проводимых ритуалах,_сулящих благо в этой жизни,богатство,здоровье и т.д.,_ очень много бурят всегда было.

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Маша_ла (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Кайо;475620]Да.Бытовой буддизм или прикладной в бытовых ситуациях.
Я раньше  посещала мероприятия гелугпинских учителей,приезжавших в Москву. Обратила внимание, что на лекциях по тому же Ламриму,например, крайне мало местных  бурят присутствует. А вот на проводимых ритуалах,_сулящих благо в этой жизни,богатство,здоровье и т.д.,_ очень много бурят всегда было.[/QUOT

Похоже на бурят. Не удивлюсь, что их много на хуралах, в дни, когда заслуги преумножаются. У мирян научного аспекта , наверное, и не буывает. Мы просто знаем, что этому нужно серьёзно себя посвящать. У мирян на бытовом уровне , так и таких тибетцев полно. Заказать специальные молебны и можно даже уехать, это ли не бытовой уровень. Ламы проведут всё. Наверное, осталась средневековя надеэжда, когда ламы всё всем обьясняли, это-минус, но зато неплохо привита буддистская этика, дело в том, придерживаются или нет. Иногда её в некоторыхз ситуациях невозможно придерживаться.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я таки осилила всю тему)) Работа стоит))

И возник вопрос к нашей буддистке по рождению, одной воспитывающей ребенка буддистом в невыносимых условиях загнивающего европейского запада))

Мадам, а почему Вы живете в Европе, а не на родине или не в Индии? Почему Ваш ребенок учится не в монастырской школе, а в европейской? К чему Вы стремитесь, что хотите для Вашего ребенка и для себя? Какие Ваши цели в жизни?

Это, конечно, хорошо так: переехать в Европу, пользоваться там благами цивилизации и ругать местных буддистов за отсутствие традиционных качеств и воспевать духовные качества калмыцких доярок.. Почему бы тогда не жить среди своих родных буддистов, воспитывать дочь-доярку-буддистку, а не мучаться в Европе, в чужой культуре и ругать всех за бездуховность?)) А если уж там, то почему бы не отнестись с уважением к стране и к людям, которые Вас приютили и дают Вам возможность достойно жить и не мешают Вам практиковать Вашу религию? Иначе, получается так, что чем лучше для Вас условия жизни, тем больше страдает Ваша практика Дхармы.. А это опять не смешно даже.

Почему бы Вам не жить спокойно в спокойной Европе и не глубоко изучать Дхарму в свободное время? И первое качество хорошего практика Дхармы, по-моему, скромность, а не выпады в сторону менее удачливых граждан))

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Еще раз повторяю, что ваши националистические привычки до добра не доведут. Если память не изменяет, в почте вы мне тоже что-то про национализм говорили. И я вам тогда ясно показал свою позицию. С тех пор она не изменилась и не изменится. Если же вы сами не понимаете даже базовых вещей в буддизме, то это проблемы ваши. Ваши личные проблемы. И возможно проблемы вашего окружения. Если внезапно у вас карма перестала быть индивидуальной и стала "родовой", то поздравляю. От буддизма вы отошли. Соответственно нечего тогда гнать на западных людей, что типа они к буддизму отношения не имеют. Если же вы считаете, что знаете буддизм, то давайте обсудим некоторые  положения ламрима,а еще лучше - сутр или тантр. Тогда и будет ясно - чего вы придерживаетесь - буддизма или странных верований о нём.



Если чего не понимаю, это-мои проблемы. Почему же западные не имеют отношения? Имеют, только им намного сложнее с одной стороны, с другой легче, так как не всегда понимат, на что идут. Жить по-буддистски даже на уровне мирян- не значит знать только тексты. Жить-то сложнее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если чего не понимаю, это-мои проблемы.


А зачем тогда вы свое личное восприятие переносите на других? Они вам ничем не обязаны. Это же не они приехали в вашу страну и не стали  в вашей местности пытаться установить свои порядки. Есть старая пословица (или поговорка) - в чужой монастырь со своим уставом...
В каждой стране буддизм приобретал какие-то местные черты. И если отходили от текстов, то кончалось всё это как раз вырождением учения. Примеры про вырождение учения в Бурятии вы приводите хорошо.




> Почему же западные не имеют отношения?


Да вы уже большую часть темы пытаетесь унизить западных людей. Слово "гордыня" ничего не говорит по этому поводу?




> Имеют, только им намного сложнее с одной стороны, с другой легче, так как не всегда понимат, на что идут.


В отличие от вас они часто понимают на что идут. И понимают как раз в соответствии с традицией, а не "народными" представлениями.




> Жить по-буддистски даже на уровне мирян- не значит знать только тексты. Жить-то сложнее.


Ну вот и начните исполнять всё в соответствии с ламримом вашей школы. Хотя бы для начала. И изучите его заодно, вместо того чтобы ахинею нести.
Вам про этом и Маша_ла уже отписала (уж на что с ней в отношении практики расходимся, но тут просто вынужден согласиться).

Жизнь сложнее, если нет правильного понимания. Когда оно есть, всё гораздо проще. Говоря про сложнее вы показываете просто откровенное незнание и отсутствие осознанности. извините если уже перехожу на личность. Где ваше воззрение? Почему вы не придерживаетесь его и обязательств которые наверняка принимали? Если вы конечно помните, что принимали. Если же принимали, то зачем пишите всё что уже успели?

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я таки осилила всю тему)) Работа стоит))
> 
> И возник вопрос к нашей буддистке по рождению, одной воспитывающей ребенка буддистом в невыносимых условиях загнивающего европейского запада))
> 
> 
> У нас невыносимых условий нет, где такое сказала? Любая эмиграция- вопрос сложный, у всех. Самый сложный вопрос у всех эмигрантов-вопрос воспитания детей. Если брать эмиграцию, то у моего ребёнка этого вопроса нет. Он здесь уже вырос. Так получилось.  Воспитываю так, как знаю по себе. Другого не было. 
> 
> 
> Мадам, а почему Вы живете в Европе, а не на родине или не в Индии? Почему Ваш ребенок учится не в монастырской школе, а в европейской? К чему Вы стремитесь, что хотите для Вашего ребенка и для себя? Какие Ваши цели в жизни?
> ...


То, что кто-то менее удачлив, вопрос интресный. Кто знает, кому больше повезло. Нея начинала тему "буддисты по рождению". ьак что и тут вы не правы.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;475622]Я таки осилила всю тему)) Работа стоит))


А я не осилила. Только последние страницы. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Мирянка-бабушка, начитывающая мантры ради достижения восьми мирских дхарм, не будет.


заслуги будут.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Даже настоятели монастырей рождались в низших мирах из-за того что накапливали плохую карму. Если большой лама может отдаляться надолго от Пробуждения то насчет всех лам это перебор.


Конечно. Помню Притчу про ламу, который переодился в осла.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;475622]Я таки осилила всю тему)) Работа стоит))

, воспитывать дочь-доярку-буддистку, ]

А вам бы хотелось , чтобы мой ребёнок был именно пастухом или дояркой? Почему бы не стать ученым? Тоже на благо общатсав специальность. Особенно, если есть возможность.

----------


## Маша_ла

> и тут вы не правы.


Хорошо)) Все неправы, а Вы - правы)) От этого заслуги будут?

Меня, кстати, тоже удивляло, когда еще в 96 г., приехав к Святейшеству, увидела там белых монахинь из Австралии, которые работали над переводами и группу тибетцев, по просьбе которых Святейшество даровал им посвящение долгой жизни. 

В общем, если все неправы, тогда говорить не о чем)) Засим адью))

----------


## Маша_ла

> А вам бы хотелось , чтобы мой ребёнок был именно пастухом или дояркой? Почему бы не стать ученым? Тоже на благо общатсав специальность. Особенно, если есть возможность.


По-моему, не суть важно, кем будет ребенок, важно, чтобы ребенок был счастлив. Это Вам нужно, чтобы ребенок был ученым, т.к. это для Вас - символ успеха и хорошей жизни)) А счастье не в этом.

Вообще, хорошо дать ребенку образование и пр. Только нужно понимать, по-моему, что это ребенка не сделает счастливым. 

А если он найдет свою дорогу, свой путь в жизни и будет жить, основываясь на нравственных принципах, будет знать, что хорошо, а что плохо, тогда он будет счастлив. Вот эти вот принципы ребенку необходимо привить. А религию он может выбрать сам позже. Никакого криминала в этом нет. Даже если ребенок не будет буддистом. Или будет осознанным буддистом, а не только "по рождению"))

Если же Вы хотите только мирских достижений для своего ребенка, то буддизм тут вообще не нужен)) Нужна прочная нравственная основа, хорошее образование, многочисленные тренинги и карьерный рост)) Ну и в церковь раз в неделю, чтобы замолить огрехи))

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> заслуги будут.


Сомнительное утверждение. Использование мантр, равно как и любых других средств ради достижения восьми мирских дхарм - не самый лучший метод накопления заслуг. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=filoleg;475626]А зачем тогда вы свое личное восприятие переносите на других? Они вам ничем не обязаны. Это же не они приехали в вашу страну и не стали  в вашей местности пытаться установить свои порядки. Есть старая пословица (или поговорка) - в чужой монастырь со своим уставом...
В каждой стране буддизм приобретал какие-то местные черты. И если отходили от текстов, то кончалось всё это как раз вырождением учения. Примеры про вырождение учения в Бурятии вы приводите хорошо.

Мне показалось? Мне показалось, что начался сильный всплеск в Бурятии. я верю в то, что там, где школа имеется, там и предпосылки имеются. На голом месте сложнее. 
В кажлдой стране будут свои особюенности, даже такие , как невозможно попасть на прием к ламе в монастыре в Австрии, назначат спецтермин с обязательным присутвием переводчика, даже в тех случаях, коглда переводчик не нужен. Монастыри должныбыть и для прихожан.



Да вы уже большую часть темы пытаетесь унизить западных людей. Слово "гордыня" ничего не говорит по этому поводу?

Я не пытаюсь унизить. Я констатирую факт на своем опыте. и это -не гордыня. Я была очень рада, что можно здесь ходить к ламам. Но, увы и ах. мы сначала все радовались, потом у тибетцев, монголов радость поубавилась. Вот представьте, тибетка поехала в цюрих к ламе, когда есть монастырь в Австрии. Или в вену на домашний прием к ламе, да и поймать их надо. Потому и я езжу в москву. где гордыня? Из-за особенностей возникают неудобства для мирян. И причем переводчик тибетке с тибетским ламой? И почему нужно не работать, а ездить по терминам? Ламы принимают всегда, особенно, если не рядом живут. 



В отличие от вас они часто понимают на что идут. 


Если идут в монастырь серьёзно, думаю, понимают.

И понимают как раз в соответствии с традицией, а не "народными" представлениями.

Хорошо "народные"предтавления, а не свои открытия.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;475622]Я таки осилила всю тему)) Работа стоит))

Вот видите, если стоило, уже-благо :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Сомнительное утверждение. Использование мантр, равно как и любых других средств ради достижения восьми мирских дхарм - не самый лучший метод накопления заслуг. )



не самый лучший, но стоит. Считается, что если молитву рядом слышит любое живое сущзество- уже полезно всем. Потому и произносить нужно, хотя бы шепотом.

----------

Сауди (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> По-моему, не суть важно, кем будет ребенок, важно, чтобы ребенок был счастлив. Это Вам нужно, чтобы ребенок был ученым, т.к. это для Вас - символ успеха и хорошей жизни)) А счастье не в этом.
> 
> Вообще, хорошо дать ребенку образование и пр. Только нужно понимать, по-моему, что это ребенка не сделает счастливым. 
> 
> А если он найдет свою дорогу, свой путь в жизни и будет жить, основываясь на нравственных принципах, будет знать, что хорошо, а что плохо, тогда он будет счастлив. Вот эти вот принципы ребенку необходимо привить. А религию он может выбрать сам позже. Никакого криминала в этом нет. Даже если ребенок не будет буддистом. Или будет осознанным буддистом, а не только "по рождению"))
> 
> Если же Вы хотите только мирских достижений для своего ребенка, то буддизм тут вообще не нужен)) Нужна прочная нравственная основа, хорошее образование, многочисленные тренинги и карьерный рост)) Ну и в церковь раз в неделю, чтобы замолить огрехи))


нет, у нас так. Ребёнок сам выбрал специальность, сам выбирает друзей, сам выбирает религию, я насильно не навязываю. Мое дело предложить и по возможности создать услдовия.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ученый, доярка, пастух... Какая в конечном счете разница; главное, чтобы человек был хороший.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;475632]Хорошо)) Все неправы, а Вы - правы)) От этого заслуги будут?

речь о том, "буддисты по рождению", что не бывает буддистов по рождению. Так вот, вся Бурятия буддисты по рождению, вопрос лишь в том. придерживаются или нет, следуют или нет. Есть и те, кто переходит в другую веру, вроде. Если не следуют- их дело личное. Но буддисты все по праву рождения. Вот дана такая возможность. А Австралия меня не интересует. Тибетцы вам итоже скажут, что они-буддисты по рождению, так как другого даже и не было.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ученый, доярка, пастух... Какая в конечном счете разница; главное, чтобы человек был хороший.


Именно, о том и речь.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> не самый лучший, но стоит. Считается, что если молитву рядом слышит любое живое сущзество- уже полезно всем. Потому и произносить нужно, хотя бы шепотом.


Да,полезно,конечно. Но сколько кальп таким образом пользу приносят "буддисты по рождению"? Где сама практика?

----------

Маша_ла (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да,полезно,конечно. Но сколько кальп таким образом пользу приносят "буддисты по рождению"? Где сама практика?


\

Значит, вы согласились, что есть "буддисты по рождению"? 
А то весь разговор о том есть они или нет. Так как я тут одназащищаю и защищаю нпадки всех именно на "буддистов по рождению" и такие они и сякие. и ведрами грязи и на лам шла, лишь бы унизить, оскорбить, хоровое такое нападение по этому поводу. ну чо делать, господа, уж некоторым в этом оитнолшении повезло, просто с рождеения повезло, правда, не все хорошо поняли, но и на это есть причины, а за последствия отвечать будут все сами. 

Я думаю, что те, у кого появились книги, те, кто совершенно не может такие тексты читать на своем языке из-за последних изданий, которых возле дацана много уже, тихо пратикуют, книги-то востребованы, значит, покупается, значит, пратикуется. А БЫЛО-то совсем не так. Я очень хорошо помню то, как было лет 30 назад. Мне-то это очень хорошо знакомо. И эти издания написны н хорошем языке. Диски , что я покупаю всегда начитаны на бурятском и тибетском. Помню, что что-то хотела купить в последний раз и не достался, раскупили. Я понимаю, востребовано всё..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Значит, вы согласились, что есть "буддисты по рождению"?


Бред.




> А то весь разговор о том есть они или нет. Так как я тут одназащищаю и защищаю нпадки всех именно на "буддистов по рождению" и такие они и сякие. и ведрами грязи и на лам шла, лишь бы унизить, оскорбить, хоровое такое нападение по этому поводу.


А зачем провоцировать? 




> ну чо делать, господа, уж некоторым в этом оитнолшении повезло, просто с рождеения повезло, правда, не все хорошо поняли, но и на это есть причины, а за последствия отвечать будут все сами.


Повезло? Вряд ли. Этим еще надо уметь пользоваться. Вот западным людям как раз повезло. Они могут пользоваться тем, что приходит.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> \
> 
> Значит, вы согласились, что есть "буддисты по рождению"?  
> 
>  книги-то востребованы, значит, покупается, значит, пратикуется. А БЫЛО-то совсем не так.


Для меня этот термин новый,мне кажется,я его в этой теме впервые увидела.Раньше встречала, типа, народный буддизм.
Хорошо,что книги покупаются. Но, не факт, что практикуют. Книгами можно алтарь украсить :Smilie: . Не знаю, как в Бурятии, но в Бутане,например, практически каждая семья в доме или квартире имеет отдельную комнату ( называется альтернативная комната). Практически настоящая гомпа,где есть всё. Ритуальные предметы, статуи, танки, барабан, место для ламы, которого приглашают раз в месяц для проведения пуджи. Я видела такие гомпы. Но сами хозяева признавались,что они не практикуют,типа, времени нет,не созрели,может позже начнут. Читают только мантру Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне показалось? Мне показалось, что начался сильный всплеск в Бурятии. я верю в то, что там, где школа имеется, там и предпосылки имеются. На голом месте сложнее.


Не факт, что на голом месте сложнее. Не факт, что на проверенном месте лучше.




> Я не пытаюсь унизить. Я констатирую факт на своем опыте. и это -не гордыня.


А если внимательно прочитать то, что вы пишите? Если внимательно прочесть, то получится что людей в стране где вы находитесь, вы в общем-то унижаете. Подобное я частенько встречал  в Калмыкии, где типа тоже "буддизм в крови". А по сути оказывалось, что понимания и знания - ноль.




> Если идут в монастырь серьёзно, думаю, понимают.


Опять не факт. У меня достаточно много знакомых из разных европейских стран, которые (хотя и миряне), но прекрасно понимают что к чему. Переставайте фантазировать.




> Хорошо "народные"предтавления, а не свои открытия.


"Народный буддизм", это такой буддизм, как и "народное христианство" - христианство. Набор суеверий, излишней ритуалистики, нарушений. Толкьо ни к буддизму, ни к христианству подобное отношение имеет слабое.

За сим из темы удаляюсь. Со сторонниками "буддизма в крови" и приверженцами национализма в той или иной мере - общаться нет желания.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Сауди (27.05.2012), Тао (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Да, тема многих очень глубоко затронула. Неспроста. Никогда бы не подумала, что такая рьяная реакция будет. Причем начато не "буддистами с рождения", именно теми, кто стал буддистом и , видимо, обиделся, что некоторые с рождения в буддизме, Что за обиды? Все рождаются в той или иной среде, с той или иной культурой, системой образования, с системой ценностей. Вот так у некоторых получилось. Вот так и есть. И так будет. РОбычное дело.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Для меня этот термин новый,мне кажется,я его в этой теме впервые увидела.Раньше встречала, типа, народный буддизм.
> Хорошо,что книги покупаются. Но, не факт, что практикуют. Книгами можно алтарь украсить. Не знаю, как в Бурятии, но в Бутане,например, практически каждая семья в доме или квартире имеет отдельную комнату ( называется альтернативная комната). Практически настоящая гомпа,где есть всё. Ритуальные предметы, статуи, танки, барабан, место для ламы, которого приглашают раз в месяц для проведения пуджи. Я видела такие гомпы. Но сами хозяева признавались,что они не практикуют,типа, времени нет,не созрели,может позже начнут. Читают только мантру Гуру Ринпоче.



Не у всех квартиры позволяют иметь комнату для алтаря. В старину в юртах не было комнат вообще. Значит, можно и недалеко от кровати. Главное, чтобы не рядом с дверью, и , чтобы алтарь ухаживался. Мантры- уже хорошо. Хоть что-то в доме постоянно звучит. Алтарь-вообще великолепно. В паломничестве обходились и без особых алтарей, так что, на алтаре могут быть и не только книги, но и просто изображение Будды в специальном месте. У меня много лет не было алтаря. Одна статуэтка освященная стояла и то из-за командировок с ночником вместо свечи. Толтько сейчас по полной программе собираю. Книги обычно лежат возле кровати, как у католиков и протестнтов на ночь почитать у них Библия всегда лежит. Не возбраняется, спрашивала.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Драгоценная, а чего на Вас обижаться, если б буддисты "по рождению" обладали, как один, глубокой реализацией Дхармы, то тогда бы было в них сто-то особенное. А так Вы демонстрируете точно такое же неведенье, как и остальные буддисты. 

Мы Вам только говорим, что система ценностей и буддийские знания совершенно не гарантированы местом, где человек родился, даже, если он стал монахом в монастыре, так там тоже самсара есть. Вы давно не были в Бурятии? 

Все существа в самсаре обладают неведеньем, вот это у них уж точно "по рождению" :Smilie: 

Кстати. Вы столько многи примеров приводите из жизни других, но про Вас саму так и не понятно, кто Ваши Учителя в Австрии. Ходите ли вы в какой-нибудь буддийский центр, или 40 лет на чужбине варитесь в собственных изысканиях буддизма. Я Вас спрашивала, читали ли Вы Ламрим Цонкапы, Вы не дали вразумительного ответа, кроме того, что он у бурятов стоит на алтаре. Раскройте нам завесы, каких лам Вы там у себя видите.....

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, вы тоже начали нарабатывать заслуги. Как доярки. Не более того, может вам и мне далеко до заслуг этих доярок. Всё-таки живем в европе, больше зарабатываем, проблем с визами нет, короче, легче в некоторых моментах.


Проблем с визами теперь нет ни у кого, видно, вы давно на родине не были, достаточно по инету проплатить по кредитной карте гостиницу, и визу откроют практически любому. У меня, кстати, кредитной карты никогда и не было. Нечего на нее было откладывать....

В Дэли меня жительницы исконных буддийских районов взяли на шоппинг. Я там погуляла и ничего практически не купила, кроме пары сувениров, - мне ничего там не понадобилось, все это лишнее. "Бедные" женщины накупили себе и на всю семью дубленок, кожаных пальто и ювелирных украшений с каменьями, ну давайте уж не будем ставить все с ног на голову про сплошных "доярок". 

Вы живете где-то в совершенном отрыве от российской действительности и от современной бурятской среды, и в полном неведенье о том, кто сколько зарабатывает и как и как себя ведут на паломничестве жители исконных буддийских районов.  Мы тут в Европе просто нищие, поверьте.




> Если вы-модератор, то это не даёт вам право говорить пренебрежительно о мирянках-паломниках.


Я тоже мирянка-паломница, и у Вас нет никакого права нет говорить обо мне плохо и сомневаться в моей буддийской добросовестности.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> речь о том, "буддисты по рождению", что не бывает буддистов по рождению. Так вот, вся Бурятия буддисты по рождению, вопрос лишь в том. придерживаются или нет, следуют или нет. Есть и те, кто переходит в другую веру, вроде. Если не следуют- их дело личное. Но буддисты все по праву рождения. Вот дана такая возможность. А Австралия меня не интересует. Тибетцы вам итоже скажут, что они-буддисты по рождению, так как другого даже и не было.




ООООО!!! Ну, наконец-то Вы стали противоречить самой себе в начале темы. Оказывается, рождение в буддийской стране никаких преимуществ не дает, если человек плохо практикует :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Проблем с визами теперь нет ни у кого, видно, вы давно на родине не были, достаточно по инету проплатить по кредитной карте гостиницу, и визу откроют практически любому.
> 
> В калмыкии есть посольства? Не думаю. Им приходится ездить в Москву. По моим приглашениям целое дело получить визу в Австрию. Так что знаю.
> Я там погуляла и ничего практически не купила, кроме пары сувениров, - я все деньги монахам раздала. Бедные женщины накупили себе дубленок, коданых пальто и ювелирных украшений с каменьями, ну давайте уж не будем ставить все с ног на голову про доярок. 
> 
> 
> Наверное, в России всё это дороже. Давно в Индии не была, в мое время там всё было по бросовым ценам. В кашмире купила шубку помню всего за 70 долларов в свое время. К тому же, посмотрите, шубки в москве у всех почти одинаковые, возможно, хотелось им затраты окупитьв какой-то мере. Грех не купить в индии настоящие сапфиры , рубины, да пусть себе покупают, не каждый день в индию ездят. Это уже лишнее, пусть покупают, что хотят, хуже, когда видишь, что толтько супом обедают, правда  и восторгает. 
> В том, что европа сейчас намного беднее некотроых россиян, считающих себя бедными, многие не знали и не знают.
> 
> ...



Тоглда зачем вы так обиделись на калмычек? У меня тоже некотрые термины на монгольском, даже имена святых в другом произношении и написании в памяти. Говорю ребнку "Отошо", так не нашел ребёнок на немецком ОТОШО, оказалось надо называитть ребёнку и австрийке толтько Будда Медицины и на санскрите ИМЯ. Полагаю, что и у калмычек так. Надеюсь, убедились, что есть просто буддисты с рождения- традиционные миряне- буддисты, у кого сугубо религиозный аспект. Гностикам нужна вера, сильная вера, без этой веры на любопытсве и показушном варианте, ничего не получится плюс нужны и все сопуствующие условия типа, что предыдущей жизни уже были большие заслуги, уже что-то наработали. оттого у некоторых такие тут способности , неспроста. Совсем неспроста. Я даже ник свой написала "Ищу ник", так как не совесем собиралась задерживаться тут. Благо, много интресного тут обнаружила, что сижу теперь, читаю с огромным удовольствием некотрых. Тараненко , например, какой просто гениальный! Что ни слово, то-золото. Точно перерожденец! буддистом в первом поколении быть не может.  и такие есть, и все они-перерожденцы, уверена. Не может украинец - буддист в первом поколении быть таким. Послали его сверху в украинцы, поди. С благой задачей. Улыбаюсь. Рада, что есть и такие тут.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> ООООО!!! Ну, наконец-то Вы стали противоречить самой себе в начале темы. Оказывается, рождение в буддийской стране никаких преимуществ не дает, если человек плохо практикует


вы не поняли. Халатно написала. Речь у ВАС о том, что не бывает буддистов по рождению. Так вот, буддист по рождению - бывает, и есть. Только есть такие, которые осознанно могут отказаться, в течении жизни ухудшать карму, могут и перейти, хотя я не встречала в лдруое вероисповедание. Рождение в буддисткой стране наоборот возлагает в ккой-то мере обязанности, которые можно не исполнять, но за это естественно расплачиваться самим. Правда, традиционно воспитанные в буддизме боятся ухудшить карму, боятся переодиться в низших мирах, потому сами осознанно следуют традициям. так как поянтие строения Вселенной худо-бедно знают все, масса особо не надеется стать архатом в течении одной жизни, потому и предполагает , что Если родится снова человеком уже будет возможнолсть стать умнее , чище, выше сознанием, а , если удастся снова в буддистской среде родиться, уже будет возможность не доходить до буддизма, а продолжать, как бы. то есть будет кармическая заслуга, и нужно нарабатывать благими деяниями карму. Ну уж, мантры -то несложно, В средневековье не думаю, что пастух каждый день имел возможность лроехать до храма, должен был молиться сам. Должен был сам совершать ритуал, потому , навернге, и нет фанатизма. Повезло, если лама к нему заехал куда-нибудь в степь. Хорошо, их было много раньше. Было понятие"бродячий лама".

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Точно перерожденец! буддистом в первом поколении быть не может.  и такие есть, и все они-перерожденцы, уверена. Не может украинец - буддист в первом поколении быть таким. Послали его сверху в украинцы, поди. С благой задачей. Улыбаюсь. Рада, что есть и такие тут.


Ареал расширился. Украинец тоже хорош. :Wink:  Хоть и без 'семейных наработок', зато сверху послали.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Тао (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ареал расширился. Украинец тоже хорош. Хоть и без 'семейных наработок', зато сверху послали.


Успокойтесь, щас обрадую. Перерожденцев в другую среду мало бывает.

Удивительно, что в первом поколении и сразу такой. Значит, переродился. Так как среднему украинцу таким сразу стать не получится.
Щас напишу, в прошлой жизни или тибетцем был, или непальцем, или монголом .

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тараненко , например, какой просто гениальный! Что ни слово, то-золото. Точно перерожденец! буддистом в первом поколении быть не может.  и такие есть, и все они-перерожденцы, уверена. Не может украинец - буддист в первом поколении быть таким. Послали его сверху в украинцы, поди. С благой задачей. Улыбаюсь. Рада, что есть и такие тут.


Оужос. Я знал, что у моей жены летающая тарелка под Выборгом, но чтобы меня вот так вот внедрили в украинцы...  :Smilie:  Но все равно спасибо

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sojj

Давайте поразмыслим на секунду о факте завоевания Тибета Китаем, уничтожению храмов и убийству тибетцев (в том числе йогинов и монахов). Можно ли говорить о том, что все убитые были реализованными существами и не будут перерождаться, а Дхарма из уничтоженных монастырей - пропала? Не думаю.

Таким образом, если гонения начались в 50-х годах, то вполне закономерны процессы, что люди с благими заслугами стали перерождаться за пределами ареалов обитания идеальных для практики. Можно предположить также, что развитие Дхармы на западе, создание новых монастырей и дарование драгоценными Учителями знаний - это некая "компенсация" за уничтоженные святыни в Тибете.

Господа, Вы лично столкнулись со святой Дхармой. Радуйтесь этому и воспитывайте в себе соответствующие качества, так сильно, как можете. Это будет лучшей заслугой, чем пустая трата времени в бессмысленной полемике "винтернете".
Человеческая жизнь столь же скоротечна как удар молнии, насмешка в сторону Бодхисаттвы может обернуться кальпами времяпрепровождения в адах. 
Сопоставьте эти 2 факта и ваши препирательства.

----------

Neroli (27.05.2012), Аньезка (27.05.2012), Маша_ла (27.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

:Big Grin:  всё воскресенье мое прошло тут.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Оужос. Я знал, что у моей жены летающая тарелка под Выборгом, но чтобы меня вот так вот внедрили в украинцы...  Но все равно спасибо



Простите, если вы-не украинец. Прям, Тараненко оказался Тархановым, что ли?

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Давайте поразмыслим на секунду о факте завоевания Тибета Китаем, уничтожению храмов и убийству тибетцев (в том числе йогинов и монахов). Можно ли говорить о том, что все убитые были реализованными существами и не будут перерождаться, а Дхарма из уничтоженных монастырей - пропала? Не думаю.
> 
> Таким образом, если гонения начались в 50-х годах, то вполне закономерны процессы, что люди с благими заслугами стали перерождаться за пределами ареалов обитания идеальных для практики. Можно предположить также, что развитие Дхармы на западе, создание новых монастырей и дарование драгоценными Учителями знаний - это некая "компенсация" за уничтоженные святыни в Тибете.
> 
> Господа, Вы лично столкнулись со святой Дхармой. Радуйтесь этому и воспитывайте в себе соответствующие качества, так сильно, как можете. Это будет лучшей заслугой, чем пустая трата времени в бессмысленной полемике "винтернете".
> Человеческая жизнь столь же скоротечна как удар молнии, насмешка в сторону Бодхисаттвы может обернуться кальпами времяпрепровождения в адах. 
> Сопоставьте эти 2 факта и ваши препирательства.


прекрасно сказано.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Успокойтесь, щас обрадую. Перерожденцев в другую среду мало бывает.
> 
> Удивительно, что в первом поколении и сразу такой. Значит, переродился. Так как среднему украинцу таким сразу стать не получится.
> Щас напишу, в прошлой жизни или тибетцем был, или непальцем, или монголом .


О,так прошлые жизни уже существуют :Smilie:  Скажите, а я кем была в прошлой жизни, раз с тибетским буддизмом не на шутку встретилась? :Smilie: 

Да, кстати, а Тараненко не от скуки и депрессии вдарился в буддизм и самоутверждается на украинцах?

----------


## Маша_ла

Класс)) Т.е., перерожденцы буддистов по рождению - хорошие люди)) Остальные все - нехорошие люди)) Средневековье какое-то)) Смотрите, мадам, переродитесь там, европейским пастухом, скажем, и будете всю жизнь тяготеть к Дхарме, тогда мы на Вас посмотрим))

----------


## Neroli

> Тараненко , например, какой просто гениальный! Что ни слово, то-золото. Точно перерожденец! буддистом в первом поколении быть не может.  и такие есть, и все они-перерожденцы, уверена.


Wow! Тараненко тулку бурята! А может даже калмыцкой доярки!  :Big Grin:

----------

Маша_ла (27.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Тао (28.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, у Тараненки духовный рост налицо! Или это не рост, когда из бурятов в украинцы? Надо подтянуть дисциплину, а то мало ли что))

----------

Neroli (27.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, у Тараненки духовный рост налицо! Или это не рост , когда из бурятов в украинцы? Надо подтянуть дисциплину, а то мало ли что))


Засланный казачок )))
Буддист "по перерождению" )))

----------

Маша_ла (27.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Заслан бурятами в украинцы? Кто заслал-то?

----------


## Neroli

> Заслан бурятами в украинцы? Кто заслал-то?


Говорят сверху кто-то послал...

вот интересно, а в буддизме снизу могут послать?

----------


## Топпер

> В паломниках очень много тех, кому за 50, далеко за 50.


На тролля похожи. Я об этом.



> Кстати, мне кажется, что ламы в какой-то мере считают и русских , родившихся в Бурятии или живущих в Бурятии тоже как-то с прибежищем.  Столько русских , которые и в дацане на молебне, и у шаманов на приме, и в церкви свечки савят. Не интресовало, как у них так получается, но удвиляет каждый раз.


Это они просто ни в одну религию не вошли. Компот в голове. У нас эзотерики не хуже могут по разным храмам ходить.



> И православие надо дать, если родом мы из России, в конце концов было бы стыдно не знать основы православия в качесве просто базовых знаний.


Упаси боже, как говориться.

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Засланный казачок )))
> Буддист "по перерождению" )))


Тараненко большой, добрый и красивый, счастлив в браке, хорошо ца-ца лепит и нравится Sucheeinennick, ну, точно по перерождению! :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Значит русский по определению православный? Я уж лучше тогда капище Перуна с Велесом организую. От это и в правду по-русски.

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Вантус (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

И да .  Буряты все буддисты? Вот одна моя родственница (бурятка) - православная. А шаманистов знакомых - вагон и малнькая тележка и до буддизма им как мне до культа Вуду... вообщем далекою

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, у Тараненки духовный рост налицо! Или это не рост, когда из бурятов в украинцы? Надо подтянуть дисциплину, а то мало ли что))


А чукчи, интересно где в этом ряду стоят?

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Нико (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Простите, если вы-не украинец. Прям, Тараненко оказался Тархановым, что ли?


Не, это я раньше был украинцем. А теперь я внедренец. Надо ж свыкнуться с этой мыслью  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не, это я раньше был украинцем. А теперь я внедренец. Надо ж свыкнуться с этой мыслью


Хорошо ещё не перерожденнец.

----------

Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да, у Тараненки духовный рост налицо!


А то не налицо. Во-первых, вылитый репа среди удмуртских снегов в шлепках



Во-вторых, я не икаю, когда меня склоняет направо и налево весь БФ. А это тоже сиддхи прамеждампрочам

----------

Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Ондрий (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Удмурдские снега? Эх, не продумала калмыцкая доярка место своего рождения.....

Икота - это ерунда, нет ничего страшнее женских комплиментов! :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> заслуги будут.


Но более практикующей (чем европейский буддист, который мантр не читает, но хотя бы знает про 4БИ) она не будет.

А заслуги, if any, всё равно истратятся через одно перерождение, смысла в них, если не обращать свой ум к Дхарме (настоящей, которая про реализацию состояния Будды на благо всех существ) решительно никакого.




> А то не налицо.


А!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А то не налицо. Во-первых, вылитый репа среди удмуртских снегов в шлепках
> 
> 
> Во-вторых, я не икаю, когда меня склоняет направо и налево весь БФ. А это тоже сиддхи прамеждампрочам



Спасибо за фото. Очень приятно. Вы, конечно, невероятно талантливый, а то я уж подумала, что бурят с ником, чуть было комплимент обратно не забрала. если бы был ТархановымЮ, сказала бы  :Big Grin: " садись, четвёрка". :Big Grin:  С бурятского ламы ожидалось бы, конечно, такое. Особенно, если преподаёт.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Удмурдские снега? Эх, не продумала калмыцкая доярка место своего рождения.....
> 
> Икота - это ерунда, нет ничего страшнее женских комплиментов!


Причем тут калмыцкая доярка? Так возненавидеть за то, что калмыцкая доярка покупки в Индии сделал, это же похоже на обыкновенную зависть, так  себя вести нельзя.Лишь бы что сказать, что ли? недержание речи, называется.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

[QUOTE=Маша_ла;475682]Класс)) Т.е., перерожденцы буддистов по рождению - хорошие люди)) Остальные все - нехорошие люди)) Средневековье какое-то)) Смотрите, мадам, переродитесь там, европейским пастухом, скажем, и будете всю жизнь тяготеть к Дхарме, тогда мы на Вас посмотрим))

а это вы откуда взяли, что остальныенехорошие люди? Это вы сами сказали, слово в слово всё высказывание ваше собственное. Нельзя злоупотреблять алкоголем, вообще-то употреблять алкоголь нельзя. даже вечером. Так что, поосторожнее.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А чукчи, интересно где в этом ряду стоят?


О них не думала, где-нибудь стоят. В структуре общества все люди где-то стоят. Прям, не знали хотите сказать? Кто- выше, кто -ниже. Все где-то. Никого не забыли. потому и называется ВЖС, вроде бы. и за всех молиться нужно. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Значит русский по определению православный? Я уж лучше тогда капище Перуна с Велесом организую. От это и в правду по-русски.


Этого не поняла вообще, вы о чем? если вы буддистка, значит, вы-буддистка. я даже не знаю, а вы-буддистка? Мне всё равно, кто вы, проявлять неувжение к другим религиям- один из грехов.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> О,так прошлые жизни уже существуют Скажите, а я кем была в прошлой жизни, раз с тибетским буддизмом не на шутку встретилась?
> 
> Да, кстати, а Тараненко не от скуки и депрессии вдарился в буддизм и самоутверждается на украинцах?


Откуда я знаю, вы мне не интересны , извините. Может, в первый раз человеком на свете родились..а может и были чловеком, все равно в сансаре в числе ВЖС, конченро же были.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> И да .  Буряты все буддисты? Вот одна моя родственница (бурятка) - православная. А шаманистов знакомых - вагон и малнькая тележка и до буддизма им как мне до культа Вуду... вообщем далекою


Большинство вроде буддисты. Если не буддисты- их право выбирать что исповдовать, но с рождения было у них право . Православие было насильно насаждено у некоторых, помню был случай, когда одна такая из "крещёных" сказала" Лас Христос", оказалось, что она думала, что так Христа зовут," ЛАС". вот такая православная бурятка- бабушка была, давно был случай. современных православных не встречала никогда. чистые шаманисты и то редко.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да, у Тараненки духовный рост налицо! Или это не рост, когда из бурятов в украинцы? Надо подтянуть дисциплину, а то мало ли что))


Ну вот, мадам, и вы сами налицо! Вот что вам так хотелось сказать, вот оно.

----------


## Нико

> Откуда я знаю, вы мне не интересны , извините. Может, в первый раз человеком на свете родились..а может и были чловеком, все равно в сансаре в числе ВЖС, конченро же были.





> Ну вот, мадам, и вы сами налицо! Вот что вам так хотелось сказать, вот оно.



Узнаю любимый бурятский стиль. Хоть сто лет за границей можно прожить, этот стиль не изменишь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Тао (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Причем тут калмыцкая доярка? Так возненавидеть за то, что калмыцкая доярка покупки в Индии сделал, это же похоже на обыкновенную зависть, так  себя вести нельзя


Девочки, не ссортесь  :Smilie:  Пема и зависть - вещи не совместимые. И вообще дружитесь уже. Пема хорошая, отвечаю  :Smilie:  Она за наших  :Big Grin: 

И давайте уже все хором прекратим этот оголтелый национализм. Я вот живу тут вообще в окружении вотяков. А вот вы в курсе. к примеру, что в удмуртском языке при удвоении согласной одна из них меняется на "Л". Так вот у вотяков есть одно из верховных божеств по имени "Булда". Так бы они звали товарища Шакьямуни в силу особенностей местного языка. Его изображают с левой рукой, лежащей у пупка, а правой отставленной.  :Smilie:  Теперь вот мне понятно уважение ко местного народонаселения, которое увидело как я леплю ца-ца Падмасамбхавы. 



...ну ведь вылитый же Булда  :Smilie:  И просили у меня в подарок. А я-то, дурень, не сообразил сразу чего это у них интерес такой  :Smilie:  Ну еще можно рассказать забавных историй, как приезжал в удмуртскую деревню Гантенг Тулку и местный народ удивлялся почему это у этого старичка такой же наряд, как и у них  :Smilie:  Но это отдельная история

----------

Алевлад (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть ли буддисты "по рождению"? Да, есть... Далай-Лама, например. )




> как приезжал в удмуртскую деревню Гантенг Тулку


Давай, рассказывай.

----------

Wyrd (28.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот мне тоже кажется, что Ринпоче, неважно, где родились - буддисты по рождению, а все остальные - по принятию Прибежища и по практике, а не по наследству и не по названию национальности.

Тараненко- просто орел среди удмуртских снегов))

Это не нац. спор. Это просто спор. Кстати, я не пью, если это кого-то интересует))

----------


## Neroli

Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012)

----------


## Александар

Да..., вот тебе и буддийский форум. Женщину в возрасте(хотя какая разница!) подвергли охаиванию, так называемые буддисты. И кто? Те кто позиционирует себя: - учителями Дхармы, одетые в жёлтые одеяния, ярые " последователи" и прочие, не говоря о женщинах(Будда не просто-так не принимал их в Сангху). Да, женщина-бурятка исповедает "народный буддизм", чтож Вы скопом накинулись на неё? Где Ваше сострадание и прочие буддистские парамиты? Может это для Вас- писаные истины, для неё же, впитано с молоком матери(такое терпение над изгаляющемися!). Прочитайте ещё раз свои посты, если в Вас не возникнет чувства вины за оскорбления нанесённые Вами, то как в Тхераваде называется: у Вас -параджика.  Странно, такое чувство, что модераторы временами исчезают с форума.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О них не думала, где-нибудь стоят. В структуре общества все люди где-то стоят. Прям, не знали хотите сказать? Кто- выше, кто -ниже. Все где-то. Никого не забыли. потому и называется ВЖС, вроде бы. и за всех молиться нужно.


Я хочу сказать, что вы ведёте себя несколько некорректно на форуме. Вам - устное замечание.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (28.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Да, женщина-бурятка исповедает "народный буддизм", чтож Вы скопом накинулись на неё?


Этот "народный буддизм" - вообще не буддизм. Просто персонаж там есть - Будда, даже не Будда, а Шигемуни Бурхан (Бог Шакьямуни).



> Где Ваше сострадание и прочие буддистские парамиты? Может это для Вас- писаные истины, для неё же, впитано с молоком матери(такое терпение над изгаляющемися!).


Бухать около каждого обоо например - отличная буддийская традиция. Сострадание проявляется как раз в том, что очень мягко говорят, что бурят-монгольский винегрет из шаманизма, христианства и буддизма - как бы не совсем буддизм. А скорее шаманизм с Шакьямуни в виде главного бога.



> Прочитайте ещё раз свои посты, если в Вас не возникнет чувства вины за оскорбления нанесённые Вами, то как в Тхераваде называется: у Вас -параджика.  Странно, такое чувство, что модераторы временами исчезают с форума.


Параджика - это вообще не из той оперы.

----------

Bob (28.05.2012), Eugeny (28.05.2012), Ittosai (28.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?


Я хотел бы родиться бурятом.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да..., вот тебе и буддийский форум. Женщину в возрасте(хотя какая разница!) подвергли охаиванию, так называемые буддисты. И кто? Те кто позиционирует себя: - учителями Дхармы, одетые в жёлтые одеяния, ярые " последователи" и прочие, не говоря о женщинах(Будда не просто-так не принимал их в Сангху). Да, женщина-бурятка исповедает "народный буддизм", чтож Вы скопом накинулись на неё? Где Ваше сострадание и прочие буддистские парамиты? Может это для Вас- писаные истины, для неё же, впитано с молоком матери(такое терпение над изгаляющемися!). Прочитайте ещё раз свои посты, если в Вас не возникнет чувства вины за оскорбления нанесённые Вами, то как в Тхераваде называется: у Вас -параджика.  Странно, такое чувство, что модераторы временами исчезают с форума.


Александр, пожалуйста воздержитесь от роли третейского судьи или адвоката. Не смотрится это в данном случае.

----------

Bob (28.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Карло (29.05.2012), Нико (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я хотел бы родиться бурятом.


Честно говоря, по вашим сообщениям на форуме я думала что Вы уже бурят ))
Или вы хотите снова?

----------

Echo (28.05.2012), Нико (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Бухать около каждого обоо например - отличная буддийская традиция. Сострадание проявляется как раз в том, что очень мягко говорят, что бурят-монгольский винегрет из шаманизма, христианства и буддизма - как бы не совсем буддизм. А скорее шаманизм с Шакьямуни в виде главного бога.


Есть винегрет но его не так много, как кажется. Один мой знакомый бурят, буддист по крови, крестился и сейчас каждую зиму окунается в прорубь. ПРи этом они понимает все и противоречия в христианстве, историю и т.д. Также он вступил в казачье войско. До этого ходил к кришнаитам и буквально во все религии обращался. Я его спрашивал так ты теперь не буддист? Он говорит получается что да. И его это похоже не так волнует, как будто риме у него только не внутрибуддийское а вообще общерелигиозное. При этом он продолжает все свои буддийские практики.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Честно говоря, по вашим сообщениям на форуме я думала что Вы уже бурят ))
> Или вы хотите снова?


Да, снова. Чтобы кушать буузы и пить зеленый чай с молоком и природа у нас хорошая, на Байкал можно летом ездить. ПОчти Девачен.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), sergey (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (28.05.2012), Сергей Ч (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, снова. Чтобы кушать буузы и пить зеленый чай с молоком и природа у нас хорошая, на Байкал можно летом ездить. ПОчти Девачен.


Ок, бурятов просьба в моем опросе не участвовать )) Тут все понятно ))

----------


## Топпер

> Ок, бурятов просьба в моем опросе не участвовать )) Тут все понятно ))


Ну почему? Может кто-то не хочет быть в следующей жизни бурятом, а хочет, например, тибетцем.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну почему? Может кто-то не хочет быть в следующей жизни бурятом, а хочет, например, тибетцем.


Так они все равно не участвуют, исходя их постановки вопроса "кто хочет..."
Топпер, вы вот не хотите случайно?

----------


## Вантус

А какая разница - бурятом, тибетцем? В Бурятии, кроме Ело ринпоче, ничего особо хорошего в плане буддизма и нет. Хотя ради одного такого хорошо бы там жить.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так они все равно не участвуют, исходя их постановки вопроса "кто хочет..."
> Топпер, вы вот не хотите случайно?


А за это платят? :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> А за это платят?


Нет, все бесплатно, на общественных началах ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Что-то всё это напоминает еще одну весёлую историю, рассказанную в Элисте на занятиях кхенпо Церинг Самдруба. Местные правда потом сильно надулись, как на приезжих, так и на кхенпо. Как раз касалось "буддистов по крови", благополучного рождения, избранности и пр.

Помнится давались разъяснения десяти неблагих согласно ламриму Гампопы. В частности подраздел о неправильных сексуальных отношениях. Если память не изменяет, было сказано что в случае осуществления их существом, даже если он родится человеком, то в местности где много пыли, песка и пр.
Далее последовал задумчивый взгляд кхенпо в сторону открытого окна и слова одного из студентов - это Калмыкия, да?
Ответом было утверждение.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, все бесплатно, на общественных началах ))


Если бесплатно, тогда лучше переродждением Папы Римского.

----------

Фил (29.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Причем тут калмыцкая доярка? Так возненавидеть за то, что калмыцкая доярка покупки в Индии сделал, это же похоже на обыкновенную зависть, так  себя вести нельзя.Лишь бы что сказать, что ли? недержание речи, называется.


Какая зависть и ненависть? :Smilie:  Вы там про то, что они хлебают голый суп и во всем себе отказывают, чтобы сделать пожертвования. Так вот, не голый суп, милая.

Скажите, а Ваща дочь родилась в Бурятии? От мужа-бурята?Если нет, То она у Вас буддисткой не будет. Не там родилась.

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, почитав сообщения Sucheeinennick, которая похоже даже не понимает, что своим тоном, подачей и позицией она оскорбляет участников форуме, я начинаю понимать смысл пословицы "простота - хуже воровства"  :Frown: 
Пишу это при том, что сам во многом согласен с её мыслями. Но в такой форме это излагать нельзя.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тараненко- просто орел среди удмуртских снегов))


Тут нет орлов. Одни удмуртские ястребы  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?


Дондуп, но он уже не с нами  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Где Ваше сострадание и прочие буддистские парамиты? Может это для Вас- писаные истины, для неё же, впитано с молоком матери(такое терпение над изгаляющемися!). Прочитайте ещё раз свои посты, если в Вас не возникнет чувства вины за оскорбления нанесённые Вами, то как в Тхераваде называется: у Вас -параджика.  Странно, такое чувство, что модераторы временами исчезают с форума.


Беедненькая женщина, она такая добрая, открытая и сострадательная, справедливая к буддийским своим товарищам по Дхарме. Сама исключительно никого не оскорбляет, демонстрирует глубочайшие знания в дхарме, правильную и понятную речь и мысли.
Как ей что-то не нравится, нас упрекают в пьянстве, Маша, не ты одна такая, мне тоже, оказывается, с бодуна показалось, что я буддистка :Big Grin: 

Будьте любезны, процитируйте хоть одно оскорбление в нашей стороны.



> Пишу это при том, что сам во многом согласен с её мыслями. Но в такой форме это излагать нельзя.


  Я тоже согласна со многими ее мыслями, но они погрязли в такой каше нелогических высказываний, оскорблений и эклектики, что лень отделять зерна от плевел. Особенно у нее стойкая любовь ко мне. До сих пор не могу понять, а с чего это бы? :Smilie:  Что не поддакнула в личке?

----------

Eugeny (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Догдуп, но он уже не с нами


Не, он только хочет быть поближе к Ело Ринпоче, хоть кем, но лучше тибетцем :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну почему? Может кто-то не хочет быть в следующей жизни бурятом, а хочет, например, тибетцем.


На эту тему ЧННР обычно предупреждает, что желающие переродиться в Уддияне вполне могут оказаться в семье каких-нибудь талибов  :Smilie:  Так что лучше туда, где есть Учение, а не туда, где оно когда-то было  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не, он только хочет быть поближе к Ело Ринпоче, хоть кем, но лучше тибетцем


Здрасьтиприехали. А это громоглачное: "В душе я бурят!"!?

----------


## Neroli

> Если бесплатно, тогда лучше переродждением Папы Римского.


Ну да, плох тот монах, который не мечтает стать Папой Римским.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, снова. Чтобы кушать буузы и пить зеленый чай с молоком и природа у нас хорошая, на Байкал можно летом ездить. ПОчти Девачен.


У меня тут пицца и озеро Комо. Тоже почти Дэвачен :Smilie:  не говоря о Монтэ Роза, которая видна из окна и всяческих морей. Айда в следующий раз в Италии все перерождаться? :Smilie:  И Учителя есть постоянно. И уж мы тут забацаем такую буддийскую общину, что закачаешься :Smilie:  Приглашаю!

А вообще переродиться желательно в буддийской многоязычной культурной семье, поближе к местам ее распространения и к учителям, в такой семье можно с маленьких лет выучить Дхарму на разных языках и помочь ее обширному распространению.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?


Буряткой нет,т.к. хочу углублять свою практику Дхармы в следующей жизни. :Smilie: 
Хотела бы родиться бутанцем, и чтобы меня отдали в 7 лет в монастырь на 13-летнее обучение. А потом в 3-летний ретрит.
Таковы мои планы на будущее :Wink:

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2012), Sojj (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня тут пицца и озеро Комо. Тоже почти Дэвачен не говоря о Монтэ Роза, которая видна из окна и всяческих морей. Айда в следующий раз в Италии все перерождаться? И Учителя есть постоянно. И уж мы тут забацаем такую буддийскую общину, что закачаешься Приглашаю!


Меня наш Отец Анатолий всё соблазняет своей любимой Италией. Архитектура, говорит у них знатная.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Буряткой нет,т.к. хочу углублять свою практику Дхармы в следующей жизни.
> Хотела бы родиться бутанцем, и чтобы меня отдали в 7 лет в монастырь на 13-летнее обучение. А потом в 3-летний ретрит.
> Таковы мои планы на будущее


Зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?)) Что мешает сейчас пройти обучение в монастыре и уйти в ретрит? ))

Мне не важно, где переродиться, лишь бы не терять связь с Дхармой..

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хотела бы родиться бутанцем, и чтобы меня отдали в 7 лет в монастырь на 13-летнее обучение. А потом в 3-летний ретрит.
> Таковы мои планы на будущее


Бутанцем — это хорошо, конечно, но у них там тоже куча проблем и упадок Дхармы.

Я хочу в следующий раз родиться на Достославной Медной Горе.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я хочу в следующий раз родиться на Достославной Медной Горе.


Хороший выбор. 
Тем более говорят, что хозяйка медной горы  очень хороша.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Артем Тараненко (28.05.2012), Дхармананда (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?


Не приведи Господь Будда!
Придется кушать буузы.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не приведи Господь Будда!
> Придется кушать буузы.


У тебя кстати большой шанс переродиться в Бурятии отъявленной мясоедкой  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> У тебя кстати большой шанс переродиться в Бурятии отъявленной мясоедкой


Это почему еще?))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Меня наш Отец Анатолий всё соблазняет своей любимой Италией. Архитектура, говорит у них знатная.


А Вы соблазняйтесь только на Дхарму, ну, когда еще впридачу без усилий там пиццы, чаи и пейзажи, так почему нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?)) Что мешает сейчас пройти обучение в монастыре и уйти в ретрит? ))
> 
> Мне не важно, где переродиться, лишь бы не терять связь с Дхармой..


Я аж напугалась в начале фразы, думала, что перерождаться предлагают прямо сейчас :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> У тебя кстати большой шанс переродиться в Бурятии отъявленной мясоедкой


Ну тогда и Кураев буддистом переродится.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это почему еще?))))


Может быть, у тебя есть отвращение к мясоедству?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Это почему еще?))))


Очевидно из-за сильной привязанности к идее вегетарианства :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Может быть, у тебя есть отвращение к мясоедству?


Странно, что раньше не переродилась... Я ведь вегетарианка уже не в первой жизни, стопудово)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А Вы соблазняйтесь только на Дхарму, ну, когда еще впридачу без усилий там пиццы, чаи и пейзажи, так почему нет?


К пицце я равнодушен. А вот хорошую архитектуру, грешен, люблю. Хоть ничего в ней не понимаю. 
может когда и срастётся побывать.

----------


## Топпер

> Я аж напугалась в начале фразы, думала, что перерождаться предлагают прямо сейчас


Вспомнился советский анекдот на эту тему:

Тёща: 
- Дорогой зять! Делай - что хочешь! Крутись - как хочешь! Но я хочу, чтобы меня похоронили в кремлёвской стене.

Зять, конечно пригорюнился, и призадумался. Но проблему решил. Через несколько дней в квартире тёщи раздаётся звонок:

- Дорогая тёща! Делай - что хочешь! Крутись - как хочешь! Но похороны сегодня вечером.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Дхармананда (28.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Может быть, у тебя есть отвращение к мясоедству?


Интересно есть какие-нибудь вегетарианские Голодные Ады, где хочется кушать, а из еды только мясо.

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно есть какие-нибудь вегетарианские Голодные Ады, где хочется кушать, а из еды только мясо.


Есть.

----------


## Аньезка

> Очевидно из-за сильной привязанности к идее вегетарианства


То есть, если у человека есть отвращение к козявкам, какашкам или чему-то еще такому, от тоже переродиться в таком месте?)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Зачем откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?)) Что мешает сейчас пройти обучение в монастыре и уйти в ретрит? ))


Да как же я там без БФа родного? :Smilie:

----------

Bob (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> То есть, если у человека есть отвращение к козявкам, какашкам или чему-то еще такому, от тоже переродиться в таком месте?)


Ну это шутка была. Я на самом деле уверена, что и в следующей жизни Вы будете вегетарианкой.

----------

Аньезка (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Я бы предпочёл в следующий раз вообще не рождаться. Ибо хватит. )))

----------

Sojj (28.05.2012), Wyrd (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да как же я там без БФа родного?


родитесь в море клея... бф  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну это шутка была. Я на самом деле уверена, что и в следующей жизни Вы будете вегетарианкой.


Я поняла, что шутка  :Smilie: 
Но сама тема интересная. Жаль, что оффтоп.)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я поняла, что шутка 
> Но сама тема интересная. Жаль, что оффтоп.)


Есть такая тема. Я не раз слышала,что если человек чего-то избегает или испытывает к чему-то отвращение,то есть вероятность,что он  с этим столкнётся в следующем рождении. Источник не помню. Может,спецы по текстам подскажут.

----------

Аньезка (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Я поняла, что шутка 
> Но сама тема интересная. Жаль, что оффтоп.)


А ты в вегетарианской семье родилась или нет?

----------


## Neroli

> Есть такая тема. Я не раз слышала,что если человек чего-то избегает или испытывает к чему-то отвращение,то есть вероятность,что он  с этим столкнётся в следующем рождении. Источник не помню. Может,спецы по текстам подскажут.


Я с таким только в эзотерических учениях сталкивалась, в буддизме не помню. Помню, что тенденции ума сохраняются, т.е. стремление не есть мясо можно в другую жизнь перенести тоже.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Аньезка (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А ты в вегетарианской семье родилась или нет?


Нет, в мясоедской.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, в мясоедской.


Значит тебе и в Бурятии ничего не угрожает ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Значит тебе и в Бурятии ничего не угрожает ))


Придется потратить некоторое время (годы) на объяснения с окружающими родственниками. Это на самом деле не так легко - прессинг жесткий был, даже в Москве!) Вспоминаю свое детство... как мама, считая что без мяса я загнусь, пыталась меня перехитрить: например, говорила что в блюде нет мясного, когда оно там было на самом деле. Или семейные праздники - когда ты вдруг становишься центром внимания и осуждения. Теперь то мне все равно, я знаю что отвечать на любой предрассудок, но в детстве... еще не было такого арсенала информации.

Кстати, вспомнила вот такой интересный пост в тему - про возможность вегетарианства в Монголии:
http://ru-vegetarian.livejournal.com/1027197.html

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я с таким только в эзотерических учениях сталкивалась, в буддизме не помню. Помню, что тенденции ума сохраняются, т.е. стремление не есть мясо можно в другую жизнь перенести тоже.


Мы перерождаемся с накопленными привычками ума, наработанными в прошлых жизнях навыками. И они вновь проявляются спонанно, если есть соответствующие условия. Важно, чтобы проявлялись полезные в Дхарме навыки, и это - свободы и блага человеческого рождения. Но все равно, некоторые привычки по причине неведенья являются вредными, другие благими, и третьи нейтральными. Например, те, кто старательно в прошлых жизнях удерживался от воровства, физически не могут украсть в этой, а если вынуждены - ужасно мучаются. Но некоторые ментальные стереотипы надо преодолевать, а некоторые культивировать, как опоры. 

Не есть мясо можно перенести тоже, уверена, если очень сильно противиться этой привычке. Это превращается в своего рода табу и дает очень сильный ментальный отпечаток, который даже самые мудрые контраргументы не могут сдвинуть. Но если это человеку не мешает, а помогает в практике, то это и хорошо.

Важно накопить предпосылки и встретить условия для проявления всех благ и свобод человеческого рождения. Хорошо бы перенести из жизни в жизнь доброе сердце и умение строить нужные причинно-следственные связи :Smilie:  Тогда окружающие не будут мешать вам делать то, что считаете нужным.

----------

Neroli (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Не есть мясо - тоже васана. Во всём (и прежде всего в отношении к чему-либо) нужен срединный подход)

----------


## Аньезка

> Не есть мясо - тоже васана. Во всём (и прежде всего в отношении к чему-либо) нужен срединный подход)


Видите ли, для меня вегетарианство - это срединный путь между веганством/сыроедением и мясоедением. Так что все зависит от точки зрения)

----------

Shunja (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Не есть мясо - тоже васана. Во всём (и прежде всего в отношении к чему-либо) нужен срединный подход)


А срединный - это какой в данном случае? Все-тки жалко животных.

----------


## Shunja

> А срединный - это какой в данном случае? Все-тки жалко животных.


Таки об уме говорю. О "страстном" вегетарианстве и "пылком" мясоедении". Равность, невозмутимость, сосредоточение. А "птичку" дейвствительно жалко. И кушать их тоже не стоит.
Вот я всегда мясоедам ситуацию предлагаю: а если б вас, _человеков_, кто-нибудь разводил и кушал. Каково бы...

----------


## Кунсанг

> Мне не важно, где переродиться, лишь бы не терять связь с Дхармой..


Лучшее рождение было бы там где есть Дхарма конечно и главное возле подлинного Гуру, чтобы не нужно было специально ездить далеко и не только это. Полнота свобод и благих условий которые описываются в Ламриме это лучшее рождение и не говорится о национальности нигде. Рождение в центральной стране говорится. Это там где есть Дхарма говорится. Если где-то есть полная Дхарма, тогда это становится центральной страной. Тогда можно родиться в любой центральной стране. Если родиться в центральной стране но отсутствует вера в Дхарму, то это рождение не считается драгоценным рождением. Просто рождение человеком в стране где есть Дхарма. Это не делает человека буддистом лишь рождение в центральной стране. Даже рождение в семье буддистов не становится драгоценным рождением если отсутствуют некоторые факторы. У некоторых лам дети стали коммунистами. Даже известный писатель Хоца Намсараев несмотря на то что родился в буддийской семье, учился в молодости на ламу, впоследствии писал нехорошо о ламах и стал коммунистом. Очень плохо писал о Хамбо ламе Даша Доржо Этигэлове и т.д.

----------

Маша_ла (28.05.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ничего не мешает сделать не центральную страну центральной - помочь в принесении туда Дхармы и пр. Главное - встреча с Гуру. Остальное все складывается само собой. Совершенно неважно, куда надо ехать и что делать, чтобы получить учения. Что легко дается, часто не ценится. Главное - встреча с Гуру, все остальное вторично. Я считаю.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Да как же я там без БФа родного?


Хехе)) "Если ты привязан к этой жизни, ты - не религиозный человек" (с) 

Привязанность к отвлечениям от Дхармы сохраняется и в сл. жизни.. Не хватает нам всем отречения, чтобы сделать в этой жизни то, что мы надеемся иметь возможность выполнить в следующей..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> То есть, если у человека есть отвращение к козявкам, какашкам или чему-то еще такому, от тоже переродиться в таком месте?)


Он может переродиться среди какашек и козявок. Но от его благой кармы зависит, насколько они ему будут мешать и насколько у него будет выбор и способ с ними соприкасаться :Smilie: 

Все относительно. Для некоторых навозных жуков навоз, как нектар. А козявы приударяют за соплеменницами, и те им кажутся вполне подходящими для амурных историй. 

Все зависит от кармической расстановки. Если переродиться трупным червем, то есть придется только трупное мясо. Но при этом, думаю, не будет вообще никаких представлений о мясоедстве и вегетарианстве. Очень для многих еда, - это просто еда, причина для выживания. А уж кем придется уродиться, - наша карма может подложить любой сюрприз. И в определенных условиях мы и сейчас будем есть, что угодно. Просто ПОКА у нас есть еще выбор.

----------


## Кунсанг

Злорадство и гордыня сильные в отношении чего-либо становятся причиной рождения схожего с объектом в отношении которых это проявляется. Есть предсказание что в Китае будет сильное наводнение в будущем говорил один бурятский лама. И погибнет очень много людей, но если этому порадоваться, в силу может нелюбви к китайцам то это станет мощной причиной рождения китайцем в том самом месте и причиной гибели от воды самому.

----------


## Кунсанг

Например нелюбовь к мясоедам и мысли что вегетарианство это лучше основанные на гордыне могут привести к рождению мясоедом.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Буряткой нет,т.к. хочу углублять свою практику Дхармы в следующей жизни.
> Хотела бы родиться бутанцем, и чтобы меня отдали в 7 лет в монастырь на 13-летнее обучение. А потом в 3-летний ретрит.
> Таковы мои планы на будущее


А чего в трехлетний скромно так. Тогда уж сразу в пожизненный ретрит в горах до достижения разных бхуми.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А чего в трехлетний скромно так. Тогда уж сразу в пожизненный ретрит в горах до достижения разных бхуми.


Может и так. Если причины создам и условия совпадут с ними. :Wink:  Стараюсь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Может и так. Если причины создам и условия совпадут с ними. Стараюсь.


Не, не, Кайо, не канает (извините за пошленькую игру слов)). Только сейчас. Не кормите нас завтраками. Сделайте и за вами весь БФ подтянется. Этож не по клавишам стучать, однако.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Например нелюбовь к мясоедам и мысли что вегетарианство это лучше основанные на гордыне могут привести к рождению мясоедом.


Теперь понятно, кто со мной все время спорит на форуме - бывшие агрессивные вегетарианцы)))

----------

Ануруддха (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Может и так. Если причины создам и условия совпадут с ними. Стараюсь.


Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил что это самый лучший проект в сансаре. И тибетцы которые знают как практиковать сбегают в горы от учеников даже. Бросают все и всех. Кажется что это оставление заботы о близких, но Учителя говорят что это в этом случае лучше, при условии знания практики. Ученики и близкие как нибудь справятся пока, потом тот человек к ним вернется и поможет еще лучше, может не в этой жизни. Может те Учителя которых мы встречаем, это те близкие которые от нас сбежали в свое время в ретрит и сейчас вернулись к нам.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Не, не, Кайо, не канает (извините за пошленькую игру слов)). Только сейчас. Не кормите нас завтраками. Сделайте и за вами весь БФ подтянется. Этож не по клавишам стучать, однако.


Ок. Пока могу обещать на одну неделю,позже на месяц.Только так.

----------

Shunja (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ок. Пока могу обещать на одну неделю,позже на месяц.Только так.


Сорадуемся!!!

----------

Pema Sonam (28.05.2012), Shunja (28.05.2012), Маша_ла (28.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, снова. Чтобы кушать буузы и пить зеленый чай с молоком и природа у нас хорошая, на Байкал можно летом ездить. ПОчти Девачен.


Ну да, вот они, все преимущества.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не, не, Кайо, не канает (извините за пошленькую игру слов)). Только сейчас. Не кормите нас завтраками. Сделайте и за вами весь БФ подтянется. Этож не по клавишам стучать, однако.


А Вы сами сколько в ритрите уже сидели? :Smilie: 

Очень часто так бывает, что нет никаких внутренних препятствий сесть в ритрит. Но есть куча внешних. Нужно правильное место, правильный помощник, и накопить средств, чтобы минимально кушать и обогреваться в холодное время. 

Но самое главное, - получить конкретные наставления и быть на определенном этапе развития.




> Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил что это самый лучший проект в сансаре. И тибетцы которые знают как практиковать сбегают в горы от учеников даже. Бросают все и всех. Кажется что это оставление заботы о близких, но Учителя говорят что это в этом случае лучше, при условии знания практики. Ученики и близкие как нибудь справятся пока, потом тот человек к ним вернется и поможет еще лучше, может не в этой жизни. Может те Учителя которых мы встречаем, это те близкие которые от нас сбежали в свое время в ретрит и сейчас вернулись к нам.


Его Святейшество говорит больше о том, что надо делать то, что тебе полезно на данный момент. Иногда лучше никуда не сбегать, а остаться там, где мы есть. Все индивидуально. Я полностью согласна, что сразу в долгий ритрит заседать не надо. Можно неделю посидеть в тихом месте, чтоб тебе ставил кто-то пищу пару раз в день у порога и посмотреть, чего ты стоишь. Рассуждать со стороны легко.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну да, вот они, все преимущества.


Про буузы и Байкал я пошутил. Это просто такой бренд сейчас у Бурятии буузы и Байкал. Помимо благ и свобод говорится о достоинствах высокого рождения божествами и людьми, преимущества. О достижении их есть монламы. Свободы и блага плюс эти качества это идеальное было бы рождение.  


Тэнгэриин долоон эрдэм 
Семь достоинств высокого божественного рождения
1.	Изагуур – благородный род
2.	Дїрсэ – превосходное тело, облик
3.	Баялиг - богатство
4.	Эрхэ баян - могущество
5.	Бэлиг - мудрость
6.	Ута наhан – долгая жизнь
7.	Їбшэн їгы – отсутствие болезней

Достоинства высокого человеческого рождения
1.	Изагуур hайн - хорошая семья, род
2.	Дїрэ їзэсхэлэнг – прекрасный облик
3.	Ута наhан – долгая жизнь
4.	Їбшэн їгы – отсутствие болезней
5.	Хуби заяа hайн – счастливая судьба
6.	Эд баялиг - богатство
7.	Бэлиг ехэ – большая мудрость

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Интересно, чего такого в это смысле есть особенного у бурятов? :Smilie: 



http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim13.html

----------


## Кунсанг

У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.


Тяжелее, чем у монголов?!

----------


## Фил

> У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.


"...Окончательным приговором теории, связывающей человеческий интеллект с весом его мозга, стал ошеломляющий факт: оказалось, что самый тяжелый из известных науке человеческих мозгов — 2850 г — принадлежал вовсе не гению, а... идиоту! ..."

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тяжелее, чем у монголов?!


Вообще буряты и есть монголы. Это искусственно было разделено. Даже название республики было Бурят-Монголия но его сократили. Старались подальше оторвать от монгольского мира. Также принятие как главного бурятского языка диалекта хоринских бурят было на это направлено. Хотя сонголов бурят разговаривающих очень близко к монгольскому по количеству было больше. Такое есть мнение.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.


Вы лично взвешивали мозги разных народов? :Smilie: 


Гдавное, чтоб количество не уступало качеству :Smilie:  А, вообще-то, в Дхарме телесные объемы не имеют никакого значения.....

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.


Если чуть подробнее:



> Если ли все-таки хоть какое-нибудь преимущество у людей с большим объемом серого вещества? Руководитель лаборатории развития нервной системы НИИ морфологии человека РАН Сергей Савельев говорит, что среди людей с большим мозгом больше лентяев. "Работа такого серьезного механизма, как мозг, – поясняет Савельев, – требует больших энергетических затрат. Судите сами. В "бездумном" состоянии мозг расходует 9% всей энергии и 20% кислорода, но стоит человеку задуматься о чем-нибудь серьезном, как его "серое вещество" разом поглотит до 25% поступивших в организм питательных веществ. Организму это не нравится, он быстро устает, и потому человек интуитивно стремится к более легкой жизни. В нахождении различных способов лоботрясничества ему нет равных. Но уж если обладатель тяжелого мозга переборет свою лень, он может свернуть горы. Ведь люди с большой массой мозга обладают большей способностью к вариативности". Кстати, обладатели самого большого мозга – монголы – считаются признанными лентяями. Да и сами монголы подтверждают, что довольно ленивы, не случайно у них есть привычка откладывать на завтра все дела, хотя их можно завершить сегодня. Этому даже соответствует поговорка: "Не кончится монгольское "завтра".


Оно, правда, и о москвичах говорят: "Московский час -- неделя". %)

----------

Wyrd (29.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012), Фил (29.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Лень бурят и монголов это навязанный миф. Знакомые которые занимаются скотом, баранами про это подробно целую историю рассказывали про то что создавался миф о бурятах как о лентяях. Это в принципе невозможно быть лентяем и скотоводом, говорили они. Вставать с солнцем и ложиться за полночь. Работы море было. Или если охотник лентяй то он просто не выживет и его семья с голоду помрет. Сказки это все идеологического плана.

----------

лесник (19.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> "...Окончательным приговором теории, связывающей человеческий интеллект с весом его мозга, стал ошеломляющий факт: оказалось, что самый тяжелый из известных науке человеческих мозгов — 2850 г — принадлежал вовсе не гению, а... идиоту! ..."


Это на основе одного человека они приговорили теорию?

----------


## Кунсанг

У Агвана Доржиева Учителя 13-го Далай-ламы есть книга, которую он написал про историю монголов. Он пишет что изучал много источников и по всему выходит что монголы это выходцы из Индии, такое то племя которое откололось в Индии из-за разногласий и через Тибет через такие то места пришло в эти земли. Тогда получается по Агвану Доржиеву монголы и буряты, калмыки это в прошлом индийцы. Потом переведу этот абзац из книги полностью как-нибудь. Это интересно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Кунсанг, Вы не поняли... Это всё к тому, что, _строго говоря_, ни лень, ни трудолюбие, ни некие особые способности к Дхарме или адхарме : ) не предопределяются объёмом или массой мозга.

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Агвана Доржиева Учителя 13-го Далай-ламы есть книга, которую он написал про историю монголов. Он пишет что изучал много источников и по всему выходит что монголы это выходцы из Индии, такое то племя которое откололось в Индии из-за разногласий и через Тибет через такие то места пришло в эти земли. Тогда получается по Агвану Доржиеву монголы и буряты, калмыки это в прошлом индийцы. Потом переведу этот абзац из книги полностью как-нибудь. Это интересно.


Да давайте сразу, чтоб не путаться в частностях, объявим Будду Гаутаму бурят-монголом?! %)
А то вон уже какие-то украинцы претендуют... : ))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, Вы не поняли... Это всё к тому, что, _строго говоря_, ни лень, ни трудолюбие, ни некие особые способности к Дхарме или адхарме : ) не предопределяются объёмом или массой мозга.


Это я понимаю. Я сказал про мозг просто как про особенность бурят. Ученые каким-то образом взвешивали мозги бурят и потом про это писали в своих серьезных трудах.

----------


## Аньезка

> У бурят самый тяжелый мозг в мире среди всех народов.


О чем это говорит?
У слонов, должно быть, еще тяжелее мозг.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ЮЙ Канчик, а я-то все думаю, ну откуда происходит моя лень. Надо бы мозги, что ли, взвесить.....тогда хоть будет на что сваливать лень.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да давайте сразу, чтоб не путаться в частностях, объявим Будду Гаутаму бурят-монголом?! %)
> А то вон уже какие-то украинцы претендуют... : ))


Происхождение монголов и бурят не совсем ясно для меня, но думаю что Агван Доржиев не стал бы что-то от себя придумывать. Он пишет что это было индийское племя Мудгэли, которое укочевало из Индии.

----------


## Кунсанг

> О чем это говорит?
> У слонов, должно быть, еще тяжелее мозг.


Слон это человек?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Гдавное, чтоб количество не уступало качеству А, вообще-то, в Дхарме телесные объемы не имеют никакого значения.....


Вообще то немного имеют. Один лама очень сожалел что его тело небольшое. Потому что как он говорил при простирании считается что чем больше накроешь своим телом пылинок на глубину такую-то тем больше заслуг накапливаешь, об этом говорится в коренных текстах и упоминается в Ламриме. И он сожалел что не может накапливать большие заслуги не имея большого тела. И одно из преимуществ простираний также это обретение в будущем большого и сильного тела, способного многих защищать.

----------


## Кунсанг

От одного тибетского геше лхарамбы слышал также что буряты это братья тибетцев. Что это один народ, одни обычаи. В прошлом один тибетский принц пришел в бурятские земли на Байкал и взял в жены бурятку и от него пошла потом большая ветка тибетско-бурятская. В тибетских исторических книгах есть про это говорил он. И от других тибетцев также слышал об этой истории. Если далеко не ходить то родственники говорят что у нас в роду была тибетка. Бабушка моей бабушки была тибетка. Сейчас также тибетско бурятские браки есть и немало видимо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Происхождение монголов и бурят не совсем ясно для меня, но думаю что Агван Доржиев не стал бы что-то от себя придумывать. Он пишет что это было индийское племя Мудгэли, которое укочевало из Индии.


Если учесть, что, согласно некоторым и учёным, и неучёным, арии прибыли в Индию _с севера_ (точнее -- из Гипербореи), заодно частично населив и Иран,  а я живу на _Северном_ (!) посёлке, то у мну тож неясности даже с моим личным происхождением... : )
Ну, а о Мудгэли и даже о первобуддизме монголов тут уже как бы проходили и как-то даже, вроде, быстро прошли, почти ровно (!!) два года назад.
Может, хватит, а? %)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В смысле быстро прошли? Быстро опровергли что ли?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В смысле быстро прошли? Быстро опровергли что ли?


В смысле, быстро закрыли яко оффтопик.
А чего там опровергать -- для мну, опять же, полная неясность...

----------


## Кунсанг

Его Святейшество Далай-лама сказал на встрече с российскими буддистами что он встречался с историками и они пришли к общему мнению что монголы познакомились с буддизмом раньше тибетцев. Этот путь распространения буддизма связан с караванами торговцев из Индии, вместе с которыми буддизм распространялся и пролегал он в Среднюю Азию через монгольские земли.

----------

Sucheeinennick (31.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

А поскольку монголы, которые суть индийцы, это и есть буряты (даже "государство" _целых четыре года_ называлось Бурят-Монголия), то, получается, буряты познакомились с буддизмом раньше тибетцев. И тут абсолютно нечего опровергать...

----------

лесник (19.09.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

А я слышала теорию)) о том, что американские индейцы - выходцы из Тибета)) И правда, они очень похожи))

Монголом переродиться я бы не отказалась)) Прикольное место и люди..

А по теме - буддистами не рождаются, буддистами становятся!

----------


## Кунсанг

Все таки буддистом можно родиться. Есть люди у которых есть память прошлых жизней в детстве. Его Святейшество Богдо гэгээн рассказывал что помнил в детстве монгольский язык, хотя родился в тибетской среде и рядом не было монголов. Или память практики. Как один лама пошел просить передачу на сложную практику к другому ламе и тот просто быстро прочитал текст и сказал что передача сделана. А то как делать практику он сам знает. Это лишь формальность - эта передача в данном случае сказал он.

----------

Sucheeinennick (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще то немного имеют. Один лама очень сожалел что его тело небольшое. Потому что как он говорил при простирании считается что чем больше накроешь своим телом пылинок на глубину такую-то тем больше заслуг накапливаешь, об этом говорится в коренных текстах и упоминается в Ламриме. И он сожалел что не может накапливать большие заслуги не имея большого тела. И одно из преимуществ простираний также это обретение в будущем большого и сильного тела, способного многих защищать.


 :Smilie:  В мой скептический ум это не укладывается :Smilie:  И я стараюсь пыль вообще перед простиранием убирать. Думаю, можно при маленьком теле пожертвовать на монастырь и не покрывать никаких пылинок. Тонглен поглубже там сделать...Можно выехать на КПД заслуг и искренней мотивации.

А то что ж бедным мелким женщинам вообще тогда делать? Простираться в 10 раз больше? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Ну вот ни чего себе. Знаете, я знаю лично историков, которые "котируют" и признают валидным такой источник как Славяно-Арийские Веды. И чего, я ж на них не ссылаюсь. Монгольский тип ни разу не харатерен для Индии. Ни для северных арийских областей не для южно-дравидских ну ни где. Другой вопрос, что именно в Индию кто-угодно переселяся: будбь-то персы, евреи, англичане с португальцами (правда при поддержке армии), нынче тибетцы и т.д.
ЗЫ Да, и не обижайте Великих Укров: и Будда и Исус Христос и даже сам Бг (возможно) - соотечественники Тараса Шевчеко.)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В мой скептический ум это не укладывается И я стараюсь пыль вообще перед простиранием убирать. Думаю, можно при маленьком теле пожертвовать на монастырь и не покрывать никаких пылинок. Тонглен поглубже там сделать...Можно выехать на КПД заслуг и искренней мотивации.
> 
> А то что ж бедным мелким женщинам вообще тогда делать? Простираться в 10 раз больше?


Речь там не совсем о пылинках а о мельчайших частицах, атомах. Вот сколько атомов на такую то глубину вниз будет накрыто телом при простирании создается карма столько же раз родиться Чакравартином. Царем вращающим Колесо Дхармы.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну вот ни чего себе. Знаете, я знаю лично историков, которые "котируют" и признают валидным такой источник как Славяно-Арийские Веды. И чего, я ж на них не ссылаюсь. Монгольский тип ни разу не харатерен для Индии. Ни для северных арийских областей не для южно-дравидских ну ни где. Другой вопрос, что именно в Индию кто-угодно переселяся: будбь-то персы, евреи, англичане с португальцами (правда при поддержке армии), нынче тибетцы и т.д.
> ЗЫ Да, и не обижайте Великих Укров: и Будда и Исус Христос и даже сам Бг (возможно) - соотечественники Тараса Шевчеко.)


Если монголы давным давно заселились тут, то они видоизменились скорее всего. Смешивались с соседними племенами, также из-за природных условий менялись внешне.

----------


## Вантус

> Если монголы давным давно заселились тут, то они видоизменились скорее всего. Смешивались с соседними племенами, также из-за природных условий менялись внешне.


Ничего себе! Это как генотип меняется от природных условий?

----------

Legba (18.09.2012), Pema Sonam (30.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.05.2012), Дхармананда (30.05.2012), Фил (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ничего себе! Это как генотип меняется от природных условий?


Не генотип а менялись внешне из-за природных условий я говорил. Насчет генов то почти все люди родственники в этом плане. Например ученые изучая ДНК пришли к выводу что потомков Чингисхана несколько сот миллионов в мире.

----------


## Кунсанг

> А я слышала теорию)) о том, что американские индейцы - выходцы из Тибета)) И правда, они очень похожи))


Также ученые полагают что они выходцы из Сибири и Алтая. Когда они изучали мифы некоторых индейцев то они совпадали с мифами алтайцев. Кауашкары с Огненной земли о которых снимал фильм и писал Жак Ив Кусто похожи на монголов.

----------


## Alex

Ой вэй! Сделайте меня расчитать все это взад!

----------

Фил (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Например ученые изучая ДНК пришли к выводу что потомков Чингисхана несколько сот миллионов в мире.


Британские ученные?

----------

Legba (18.09.2012), Тао (31.05.2012), Фил (31.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А то что ж бедным мелким женщинам вообще тогда делать? Простираться в 10 раз больше?


Не, визуализировать в 100 раз больше.

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А если у кого-то прям невообразимые зрительно-пространственные таланты в визуализации, чистая мотивация и прям как вживую все видишь, можно раз пять? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А если у кого-то прям невообразимые зрительно-пространственные таланты в визуализации, чистая мотивация и прям как вживую все видишь, можно раз пять?


Есть наставление по простираниям, оно не такое тайное наверно, что при чтении мантры простираний вы визуализируете миллионы полей заслуг и миллионы своих тел пред полем кажым заслуг. Справа отец слева мать и все живые существа в форме людй и они тоже делают вмсте с вами простирания. Сначала вы добиваетесь видения ста своих тел и ста полей заслуг потом тысячи и потом миллионов и миллионов. В Ламриме говорится что простирани перед одним буддой создает огромные заслуги и что если совершать простирание перед многими то заслуг еще больше. Рядом с одним полем заслуг еще одно и так далее в 10 направлениях. Все пространство заполняют поля заслуг и ваши тела делают везде простирания. Также слышл что отца и мать можно просто представлять на своих плечах небольшими с ладонь руки. Учителя говорят что если так сделать три простирания то заслуг будет накоплено очень много.

----------


## Кунсанг

В той истории про небольшого ламу Учитель говорил что он обладал сверхспособностями и знал что если бы его тело было больше он бы уже достиг таких то результатов быстрее. Ясно понимал что такое то достижение в практике было бы возможно быстрее за счет большего тела. Чувствовал накопление добродетелей очень ясно. А поскольку простирания позволяют очень быстро их накапливать то он делал на этой практике упор.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Скажите, а кто-нибудь хотел бы родиться бурятом (буряткой)?


Я хочу. (Хотя небезызвестный на форуме бурят Дугаров, уже сейчас считает меня бурятом, не взирая на русоволосость и голубоглазость).
Если я не ошибаюсь, рождение в месте где распространен буддизм, один из факторов делающих человеческое рождение драгоценным.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А поскольку монголы, которые суть индийцы, это и есть буряты (даже "государство" _целых четыре года_ называлось Бурят-Монголия), то, получается, буряты познакомились с буддизмом раньше тибетцев. И тут абсолютно нечего опровергать...


Хуже того, поскольку согласно некоторым народным верованиям европейцы произошли от воинства Ханумана, перебравшегося в Европу, европейцы познакомились с буддизмом раньше буддистов

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.09.2012), Дхармананда (19.09.2012), Карма Палджор (19.09.2012), Кунсанг (19.09.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама сказал на встрече с российскими буддистами что он встречался с историками и они пришли к общему мнению что монголы познакомились с буддизмом раньше тибетцев. Этот путь распространения буддизма связан с караванами торговцев из Индии, вместе с которыми буддизм распространялся и пролегал он в Среднюю Азию через монгольские земли.


Не знаю, с какими историками он встречался и что имелось в виду на самом деле, но о монголах как этнической общности можно говорить, начиная с 12 века. Если имелись в виду домонгольские кочевники, населявшие центрально-азиатские степи (хунну и пр.), то да, раньше тибетцев.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Например ученые изучая ДНК пришли к выводу что потомков Чингисхана несколько сот миллионов в мире.


Потомков Адама больше. Значит они рулят!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не знаю, с какими историками он встречался и что имелось в виду на самом деле, но о монголах как этнической общности можно говорить, начиная с 12 века. Если имелись в виду домонгольские кочевники, населявшие центрально-азиатские степи (хунну и пр.), то да, раньше тибетцев.


А до 12 века монголы где были интересно? Монголы это вроде не хунну.

----------


## лесник

> А до 12 века монголы где были интересно? Монголы это вроде не хунну.


Есть гипотеза, что хунну были протомонголами, но не все ее разделяют. Первое упоминание о монголах в китайских источниках 8 век. Где были раньше - действительно интересно, но за отсутствием источников, сложно определить.

----------

Кунсанг (19.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А по теме - буддистами не рождаются, буддистами становятся!


Напротив. Именно рождаются, а не становятся. Буддист по рождению - это тот, у кого есть каммическая готовность воспринять Дхамму, огромный духовный опыт многих жизней, великая усталость от сансары. Это тот, кто уже не поддастся очарованию сансары или легко может разоблачить эту иллюзию. Это тот, кто рождается в последний раз или тот, кому суждено выйти на прямую - вступить на Путь освобождения. Это тот, у кого мало пыли в глазах. Вот что значит - буддист по рождению.
Рождение же в буддийской стране - не цель. Цель - встреча с Дхаммой. Просто в буддийской стране она вероятней.
Что касается национальной религиозной культуры (обряды, ритуалы, предрассудки) - то она, скорее, не сохраняет Дхамму, а  затуманивает ее, скрывает под собой, как накипь. Это всех религий касается. Лучше этого избегать, на мой взгляд, если  для нас важна суть. По большому счету, Дхамма учит все-таки освобождению. В том числе и от культуры, обрядов, национальности и от самого рождения.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.09.2012), ElenaK (19.09.2012), Epihod (20.09.2012), SlavaR (20.09.2012), Zom (20.09.2012), Анна Осокина (29.01.2013), Богдан Б (22.09.2012), Дхармананда (19.09.2012), Карма Палджор (19.09.2012), Кунсанг (19.09.2012), Максимилианус (19.09.2012), Топпер- (20.09.2012), Фил (19.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2012), Читтадхаммо (19.09.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Да... как-то вяло тут обсуждение идет... Вон, на кинопоиске тема: http://forum.kinopoisk.ru/showthread.php?t=1939
Про Аватаров по рождению и нет... уже больльще 26000 сообщений!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Напротив. Именно рождаются, а не становятся. Буддист по рождению - это тот, у кого есть каммическая готовность воспринять Дхамму, огромный духовный опыт многих жизней, великая усталость от сансары. Это тот, кто уже не поддастся очарованию сансары или легко может разоблачить эту иллюзию. Это тот, кто рождается в последний раз или тот, кому суждено выйти на прямую - вступить на Путь освобождения. Вот что значит - буддист по рождению.
> Рождение же в буддийской стране - не цель. Цель - встреча с Дхаммой. Просто в буддийской стране она вероятней.
> Что касается национальной религиозной культуры (обряды, ритуалы, предрассудки) - то она, скорее, не сохраняет Дхамму, а  затуманивает ее, скрывает под собой, как накипь. Это всех религий касается. Лучше этого избегать, на мой взгляд, если  для нас важна суть. По большому счету, Дхамма учит все-таки освобождению. В числе прочего и от культуры, обрядов, национальности и от самого рождения.


 Ритуалы, обряды - отражают суть различными способами, они не могут противоречит ей по своему предназначению. Если для нас действительно важна суть то и отношение к ним должно быть трепетное, а участие в них расцениваться как практика Пути.
Именно национальная религиозная  культура бурятов позволила сохранить буддизм для России.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ритуалы, обряды - отражают суть различными способами, они не могут противоречит ей по своему предназначению


Они могут подменять ее собой. Для большинства людей обряды и ритуалы - это и есть суть и религия. За эту внешнюю оболочку вглубь религии немногие проникают.

Непривязанность к обрядам и ритуалам - это, кстати, одно из условий вступления в поток.

----------


## Пилигрим

*Федор Ф;508727*




> Они могут подменять ее собой. Для большинства людей обряды и ритуалы - это и есть суть и религия. За эту внешнюю оболочку вглубь религии немногие проникают.


Они не могут подменить суть, они и есть сама суть выраженная другими способами. Согласен, что не все могут выразить суть словами, но согласитесь и вы, что умеющих выразить суть ритуалом вообще единицы, и отношение к ним не иначе, как к огромной драгоценности.



> Непривязанность к обрядам и ритуалам - это, кстати, одно из условий вступления в поток.


Привязанность одна из коренных клеш, при ее наличии в потоке ума, успешное продвижение по Пути весьма сомнительно. Это касается не только привязанности к ритуалам, элементарная привязанность к щелканью семечек может не позволить вступить в поток.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Привязанность одна из коренных клеш, при ее наличии в потоке ума, успешное продвижение по Пути весьма сомнительно. Это касается не только привязанности к ритуалам, элементарная привязанность к щелканью семечек может не позволить вступить в поток.


Однако, в Каноне указана именно непривязанность к обрядам, как одно из трех условий вступления в поток:
- непривязанность к обрядам;
- вера в Три Драгоценности;
- приятие взгляда об анатта.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А до 12 века монголы где были интересно? Монголы это вроде не хунну.


Ты только эту мысль на улицах Улан-Удэ не озвучивай... затопчут. Нынешний тренд (кстати наконец то тренд абсолютно полностью совпадает с исторической действительностью). Хунну таки монголы.

----------

Кунсанг (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Они могут подменять ее собой. Для большинства людей обряды и ритуалы - это и есть суть и религия. За эту внешнюю оболочку вглубь религии немногие проникают.
> 
> Непривязанность к обрядам и ритуалам - это, кстати, одно из условий вступления в поток.


Тут есть одна тонкость. Есть подводимые с разными способностями. и некоторые через эти обряды и ритуалы отражают сильную веру и, таким образом они, исполняя внешнее, работают и над внутренним. Все ритуалы обычно направлены не подношения, терпение, дисциплину, уважение. И таким образом, пусть эти люди не понимают суть ритуала глубоко, они имитируют его, все равно придерживаясь благого и копя заслуги. А накопив заслуги, они уже неизбежно погружаются все глубже в суть Учения.

Подводимые же с острыми способностями не принимают просто так ничего на веру и относятся скаептически к этим церемониям поначалу, и сначала исследуют внутреннее, а потом понимают суть "внешнего", потому что ритуал, не смотря на всю свою кажующуюся помпезность и бессмысленность, на самом деле заключает в себе и глубочайшие уровни практики, к которым подводимые постепенно подводятся. И внешнее внем неотрывно от внутреннего. Это форма определенного выстраивания правильного восприятия.

Непривязанность в данном случает означает - понимать, что именно тебе нужно и как. Но если вокруг собираются люди, которым это внешнее очень нужно, тот, кто даже освободился от определенных опор не должен это показывать из уважения к их ценностям. 

У меня были много возможностей столкнуться с буддистами "по рождению" :Smilie:  Главное, понимать, что перед тобой такое же живое существо. которое стремится освободиться от неведенья, не мешать ему извлечь нужную ему пользу, ну, и если можно, немного поговорить с ним о сути учения - в таком размере, чтобы он начал интересоваться этой сутью.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ты только эту мысль на улицах Улан-Удэ не озвучивай... затопчут. Нынешний тренд (кстати наконец то тренд абсолютно полностью совпадает с исторической действительностью). Хунну таки монголы.


Хотя я почему то верю Агвану Доржиеву, который сказал что монголы вышли из Индии. Он читал много книг древних он говорит и выходит что монголы это племя индийцев.

----------


## Кунсанг

Тугэды дайраад хадаар ерээ талда. Такой смысл был. Бурятский текст есть и называется происхождение монголов Агвана Доржиева.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут есть одна тонкость. Есть подводимые с разными способностями. и некоторые через эти обряды и ритуалы отражают сильную веру и, таким образом они, исполняя внешнее, работают и над внутренним. Все ритуалы обычно направлены не подношения, терпение, дисциплину, уважение. И таким образом, пусть эти люди не понимают суть ритуала глубоко, они имитируют его, все равно придерживаясь благого и копя заслуги. А накопив заслуги, они уже неизбежно погружаются все глубже в суть Учения...


Пема! Да что ж вы так о каких-то подводимых беспокоитесь! И о их способностях! Пусть разбираются сами. Их проблемы. За себя отвечайте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Хотя я почему то верю Агвану Доржиеву, который сказал что монголы вышли из Индии. Он читал много книг древних он говорит и выходит что монголы это племя индийцев.


ну кунсанг, это же не научно.
надо все таки критично относится к людям до-научной эпохи... у них не было ни археологии, ни сравнительной лингвистики, ни других наук
хотя то, что прото-хунну были индо-арийского корня не вызывает сомнений, но это было очень очень давно, только они вышли не из Индии, а в эпоху расселения индо-ариев одна ветка ушла на индийский субконтинент, другая завернула в европу, а третья пошла дальше в Центральную Азию

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема! Да что ж вы так о каких-то подводимых беспокоитесь! И о их способностях! Пусть разбираются сами. Их проблемы. За себя отвечайте.


А Вы пройдете мимо тонущего человека? :Smilie:  Или голодного кота? :Smilie: 

Я беспокоюсь о других и отвечаю за себя :Smilie:  Это является методом в той буддийской традиции, которой я следую. :Smilie: 

Уверена, что некоторым существам можно помочь в накоплении благого и заслуг, а также знаний, если те кармически готовы. Этим могут помочь другим существам даже и не Будды.

----------

Anthony (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Однако, в Каноне указана именно непривязанность к обрядам, как одно из трех условий вступления в поток:
> - непривязанность к обрядам;
> - вера в Три Драгоценности;
> - приятие взгляда об анатта.


Чем яснее и глубже понимаю пустоту и иллюзорность ритуала, тем яснее становится, то что именно безукоризненно точное соблюдение ритуальных предписаний, таки  приведет меня к прямому восприятию пустоты и иллюзорности всего сущего. Таково мое понимание канонического требования непривязанности к ритуалам. А ваше, если не секрет?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А Вы пройдете мимо тонущего человека? Или голодного кота?
> 
> Я беспокоюсь о других и отвечаю за себя Это является методом в той буддийской традиции, которой я следую.
> 
> Уверена, что некоторым существам можно помочь в накоплении благого и заслуг, а также знаний, если те кармически готовы. Этим могут помочь другим существам даже и не Будды.


Мимо кота не пройду и вы это знаете, думаю. Людям помогаю не ради заслуг и пафоса, а... даже не знаю почему, никогда не задумывался об этом. На заслуги мне наплевать. Если о Дхамме кто спрашивает  - отвечаю. Не спрашивает - не лезу с пропагандой. Вопросов больше нет?

----------

Читтадхаммо (21.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, коты лучше людей? :Smilie: 

Мне на благодарность наплевать, а вот на заслуги - нет. Путь в буддизме, - это накопление благого и уход от неблагого. Под заслугами я понимаю просто следование благому и соответствие нравственным нормам. И если я могу кому-то оказать помощь, бескорыстно - это следование благому. И от этого копятся благие семена кармы. А если делать это корыстно, то нет. Чего это Вы на меня нападаете? :Smilie: 

С пропагандой НИКОГДА НИ К КОМУ НЕ ЛЕЗУ.Но у меня такая карма, что многие подходят именно ко мне и задают вопросы. Доверяют, видно, и вообще, хотят пообщаться. Мне от всех бежать? :Smilie: 

Вопросов больше нет? :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

Пема, я не нападаю на вас. Просто ответил на ваши вопросы и обозначил свою позицию.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чем яснее и глубже понимаю пустоту и иллюзорность ритуала, тем яснее становится, то что именно безукоризненно точное соблюдение ритуальных предписаний, таки  приведет меня к прямому восприятию пустоты и иллюзорности всего сущего. Таково мое понимание канонического требования непривязанности к ритуалам. А ваше, если не секрет?


Откровенно говоря - вашего понимания я не понимаю, простите за глупость. Свое отношение к ритуалам я уже выразил выше. Оно неизменно и независимо ни от чего.

----------

Читтадхаммо (21.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да. Хорошо :Smilie:  Только не надо думать, что кто-то менее понимает буддизм и хуже ему следует.

Так получилось, что я живу в семье и еще постоянно кто-то мне стучится в дверь с просьбой помочь. Если я буду каждый раз что-то выполнять за кого-то, я умру от перенапряжения. Приходится учить людей некоторому дхармическому подходу, раз уже все равно приходится общаться, не буду же я заниматься пустословием? О буддизме я и не упоминаю. Просто есть всякие уловия мирного общежития, добрых отношений и прочего. 

Я в Бодхгае жила с двумя калмычками, так мне надо было отказаться от моей практики, или сделать так, чтобы они тоже занимались практикой, которая им в любом случае полезна. А ночами я им рассказывала Ламрим, о котором они и не слыхали, - будучи буддистками по рождению линии гелуг. Поверьте, это отнимает столько времени и сил, что я еле тащу порой все это. Но так уж, наверно, разумею практику. И лучше я порой скажу, а меня остановят, чем не скажу. Искренне желая, чтобы все существа ушли от страданий и стали Буддами. А если ко мне близко не лезть, то я даже рта не открою :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Откровенно говоря - вашего понимания я не понимаю, простите за глупость. Свое отношение к ритуалам я уже выразил выше. Оно неизменно и независимо ни от чего.


Насчет неизменности - известно, что ее нет. насчет предпочтений, - не все такие, как Вы. Вам они не нужны, а мы их видим совершенно иначе, и нам они нужны, как воздух. У нас есть в связи с ними и с их глубокой сутью определенные обязательства - в тхераваде тоже есть определенные ритуалы, спросите у Топпера, и если их делают, а они не нужны, то, значит, многие буддисты, реализованные практики,  - вообще ничего не понимают в буддизме. 

Это я и пыталась сказать выше. И каждый имеет право на выбор и видит ему полезное.

----------

Карма Палджор (22.09.2012), Федор Ф (20.09.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Откровенно говоря - вашего понимания я не понимаю, простите за глупость. Свое отношение к ритуалам я уже выразил выше. Оно неизменно и независимо ни от чего.


ОК.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.09.2012), Федор Ф (21.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чем яснее и глубже понимаю пустоту и иллюзорность ритуала, тем яснее становится, то что именно безукоризненно точное соблюдение ритуальных предписаний, таки  приведет меня к прямому восприятию пустоты и иллюзорности всего сущего. Таково мое понимание канонического требования непривязанности к ритуалам. А ваше, если не секрет?


Пилигрим, простите, если вчерашний мой ответ вас обидел. 
Я считаю, что непривязанность особо расшифровывать не надо, но, если угодно - ритуалы могут быть или не быть - это не столь важно. Кто не может без них - пусть для того будут, но только с одним условием - пониманием,что не в них суть.

----------

Алексей Е (23.09.2012), Пема Ванчук (21.09.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пилигрим, простите, если вчерашний мой ответ вас обидел. 
> Я считаю, что непривязанность особо расшифровывать не надо, но, если угодно - ритуалы могут быть или не быть - это не столь важно. Кто не может без них - пусть для того будут, но только с одним условием - пониманием,что не в них суть.


ОК.  Понял вас. Здесь мы с вами расходимся кардинально. Ритуалы - определенным образом выраженная суть и поэтому значение их нельзя переоценить, оно огромно. Надо только не привязываться к ним, тогда и отрицать их значение не придется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кто не может без них - пусть для того будут, но только с одним условием - пониманием,что не в них суть.


Федор, для тех, кто практикует Гуру-Йогу или делает другие тантрические практики - ритуалы имеют глубочайшую суть, где каждая малейшая деталь имеет глубочайшее внутреннее значение, а не просто там всякие предметы ламы переставляют, для обворожения публики :Smilie:  Мы получаем самые подробные комментарии, как выполнять такие ритуалы, что при этом визуализировать и что является их сутью, но надо быть хоть немного "в теме", чтобы судить об этом. Обсуждать тантрический буддизм мы не будем, оставьте его на наше усмотрение - тех, кто его считает подходящим для себя. :Smilie: 

Например, то же начитывание текстов по началу может рассматриваться, как ритуал. Но постепенно из букв и слогов проясняется суть и постигается смысл этих слов, и вот тогда ритуал становится одушевленным. Если перед Вами изображение Будды  - это просто, казалось бы, статуя или картинка, но глядя на него, у человека возникает мысль о Будде и о его Учении, и эта картинка уже не просто картинка. 

Лучше сказать, что сами ритуалы по себе являются просто определенными опорами, которые все равно придется рано или поздно отпустить, а Будде самому никакие ритуалы не нужны, уж точно. :Smilie:  

Так что суть в ритуалах ЕСТЬ. :Smilie:  И даже с точки зрения Тхеравады есть, где тоже проводятся определенные ритуалы, почитаются статуи Будды, читаются тексты нараспев.

Мы сразу не способны переходить к пониманию сути. Нам для начала нужен внешний объект.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нам для начала нужен внешний объект.


Смотря кому. Будда говорил: "Не ищите внешнего прибежища". Я не встретил в Каноне ни одной сутты, где бы Будда говорил о ритуалах, как о какой-то ценности. Как раз наоборот. Кроме одного, пожалуй: уединения и медитации. Если это можно назвать ритуалом - то да!
Традиции обсуждать не буду, конечно. Понятно, что со временем любое духовное учение обрастает обрядами и ритуалами. Ни одна религия еще этого не избежала. Так устроены люди, ничего не поделаешь. Хотя и Будда и Христос осуждали эту неистребимую человеческую потребность во внешней опоре.

----------

Тао (22.09.2012), Фил (21.09.2012), Читтадхаммо (21.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В этом смысле даже тексты сутр и объяснения медитации - внешнее. Вы сначала читаете конкретный текст, размышляете над ним и пробуете на себе то, что там сказано, и так постепенно, привыкнув к определенным размышлениям и визуализации, обращаете это во внутреннее качество. 

Поверьте, хорошо осмыслив высказывание о том, что руками Будды не развести чужих страданий, ясно, что никто ничего не сделает за вас, и что если бы это было не так - мы бы все уже с помощью Будды достигли бы Пробуждения и самсары не было бы. Но с другой стороны, мы все опираемся на веру в Учение, хотя мы лично не можем пока проверить сам конечный результат его. Вера зарождается, когда мы практикуем - от результата практики. 

Ритуал - это ни что иное, как подсобное средство для выстраивания определенных мысленных опор в определенной последовательности. Точно также, как нам нужны дорожные указатели о месте назначения, так мы опираемся и на детали в ритуале.

----------

SlavaR (23.09.2012), Джнянаваджра (22.09.2012), Карма Палджор (22.09.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]Мы сразу не способны переходить к пониманию сути. Нам для начала нужен внешний объект.[/QUOTE

Пема, я согласна. Но.... Приходит время, когда внешние объекты не то что бы теряют свою былую значимость, но мы обращаемся внутрь себя. Мы думаем: "Вот, сколько раз  я молился перед статуей Будды и т.п."... Чем мне это помогло? "Вот, моим Прибежищем был Учитель".... Теперь его не стало. Поэтому мы должны быть сами себе наставниками, убежищем, кораблём и пр. Никто другой спасти не может. Это и есть внутреннее Прибежище.

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.09.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Ну да. Я ж именно про это. Пока ребенок учится грамоте - его учит учитель. А дальше он уже сам пишет сочинения на вольную тему :Smilie:  Но для этого нужен развитый навык и постижение, хоть некоторое сути Прибежища. Хотя, как выясняется, Учителя все время говорили нам так или иначе об этой сути, но пока не созреешь, до тех пор ее и не уловишь....

Ну, думаю, дальше будет еще интереснее, -  потом уж придется отпустить все опоры :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

[QUOTE=Нико;509381]


> Мы сразу не способны переходить к пониманию сути. Нам для начала нужен внешний объект.[/QUOTE
> 
> Пема, я согласна. Но.... Приходит время, когда внешние объекты не то что бы теряют свою былую значимость, но мы обращаемся внутрь себя. Мы думаем: "Вот, сколько раз  я молился перед статуей Будды и т.п."... Чем мне это помогло? "Вот, моим Прибежищем был Учитель".... Теперь его не стало. Поэтому мы должны быть сами себе наставниками, убежищем, кораблём и пр. Никто другой спасти не может. Это и есть внутреннее Прибежище.


Помогло понять, что никакого самосущего Будды никогда не было, нет и не будет, того Учителя, которого ни стало  никогда не было, нет и не будет. Они Будда - Гуру наше внутреннее и всегда были неразрывно связаны с нашим внутренним, а значит всегда, даже видимые как внешние, таки есть внутреннее Прибежище. Нельзя пустить дым в лицо статуе Будды, стряхнуть пепел в руку статуи и сохранить при этом внутреннее Прибежище. Когда приходит такое понимание, становится ясно, что строгое соблюдение ритуальных, традиционных предписаний и есть сохранение Прибежища внутреннего.

П.С. Арьи очень щепетильны к внешнему именно в связи с прямым постижение его пустоты.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче говорил, что пусть Ваше понимание достигает звезд, вы все равно должны курить благовония в присутствии других.

Как бы не запутаться в таких определениях :Smilie:  Думаю, со временем, когда приходит постижение пустотности явлений, многие внешние опоры отпадают. И потребность в них полностью исчезает.Формы создаются по потребности и ситуации.  Что может показаться ужасающим кому-то. :Smilie:  

Я думаю, основное Прибежище не нас самих, а в нашей устремленности к Пробуждению. Только это и важно. Вплоть до самого Пробуждения.

----------


## Пилигрим

*Пема Дролкар*




> Как бы не запутаться в таких определениях Думаю, со временем, когда приходит постижение пустотности явлений, многие внешние опоры отпадают. И потребность в них полностью исчезает.Формы создаются по потребности и ситуации.  Что может показаться ужасающим кому-то.


ИМХО. Да отпадает, но только неправильное понимание опоры и остается правильное, непонятно почему необходимость в ней должна отпасть?  :EEK!:  
Прибежище это состояние ума безграничного доверия Будде Дхарме и Сангхе, вверение им, на основании такого доверия, со всеми потрохами без остатка. Откуда взяться такому Уму без Будды Дхармы и Сангхи, он (такой ум),что самосуществует что ли?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *Пема Дролкар*
> ИМХО. Да отпадает, но только неправильное понимание опоры и остается правильное, непонятно почему необходимость в ней должна отпасть?  
> Прибежище это состояние ума безграничного доверия Будде Дхарме и Сангхе, вверение им, на основании такого доверия, со всеми потрохами без остатка. Откуда взяться такому Уму без Будды Дхармы и Сангхи, он (такой ум),что самосуществует что ли?


Вы бы шутки ради традицию указали  :Smilie:  А заодно посмотрели что *записано в текстах*. А то получается очень оригинальная трактовка понятий.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы бы шутки ради традицию указали  А заодно посмотрели что *записано в текстах*. А то получается очень оригинальная трактовка понятий.


Вас интересует что я практикую? Ламрим Ченмо.
А в чем оригинальность?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вас интересует что я практикую? Ламрим Ченмо.
> А в чем оригинальность?


Да так. Ни в чём. Просто необходимость во внешней опоре вполне себе может отпасть. И насколько помню, такое и в ламримах говориться. Также как говориться и то, какая опора для кого является основной, кто и в ком принимает Прибежище...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да так. Ни в чём. Просто необходимость во внешней опоре вполне себе может отпасть. И насколько помню, такое и в ламримах говориться. Также как говориться и то, какая опора для кого является основной, кто и в ком принимает Прибежище...


Возьметесь обосновать существование внутреннего независимо от внешнего? 
Прибежище это Ум?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Возьметесь обосновать существование внутреннего независимо от внешнего? 
> Прибежище это Ум?


А что тут обосновывать?  :Smilie:  Или вы скажете еще что дхармы возникают только на основании внешнего без опоры на ум? Смело. Вы похоже рассматриваете только одну составляющую - воспринимаемое, причём внешнее. куда остальное потеряли?  :Smilie: 
А насчет Прибежища... внимательно прочитайте то, что я написал... а потом прочтите ламрим.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А что тут обосновывать?  Или вы скажете еще что дхармы возникают только на основании внешнего без опоры на ум? Смело. Вы похоже рассматриваете только одну составляющую - воспринимаемое, причём внешнее. куда остальное потеряли? 
> А насчет Прибежища... внимательно прочитайте то, что я написал... а потом прочтите ламрим.


Отнюдь. Я считаю что дхармы взаимозависимы, других просто нет. Нет необходимости отказываться от  внешнего, дабы внутреннее не стало самосущим.
Почитал. Вопрос остался. Прибежище это Ум? Даже появился новый. Будда Дхарма Сангха достоверны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отнюдь. Я считаю что дхармы взаимозависимы, других просто нет. Нет необходимости отказываться от  внешнего, дабы внутреннее не стало самосущим.


Вы можете считать всё что угодно. Только у вас получается, что любое существо идёт только на поводу внешнего, что есть абсурд. Возвращаемся опять к вопросу - куда вы дели значительную часть процесса восприятия и убрали одну (как минимум одну) из основ для возникновения дхарм? про логику пока тоже пожалуй умолчать можно. После фразы "дабы внутреннее не стало самосущим" про неё можно забыть.




> Почитал. Вопрос остался. Прибежище это Ум? Даже появился новый. Будда Дхарма Сангха достоверны?


Прочитали. Получаем что не прочли ламрим. Про тантры пока промолчим. Отправляемся читать ламрим и думать о том, что такое относительный уровень и абсолютный.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы можете считать всё что угодно. Только у вас получается, что любое существо идёт только на поводу внешнего, что есть абсурд. Возвращаемся опять к вопросу - куда вы дели значительную часть процесса восприятия и убрали одну (как минимум одну) из основ для возникновения дхарм? про логику пока тоже пожалуй умолчать можно. После фразы "дабы внутреннее не стало самосущим" про неё можно забыть.
> 
> 
> 
> Прочитали. Получаем что не прочли ламрим. Про тантры пока промолчим. Отправляемся читать ламрим и думать о том, что такое относительный уровень и абсолютный.


Я не могу идти на поводу только у внешнего, поскольку понимаю, что без внутреннего его просто нет.
Я не ваш ученик и в ваших оценках и советах не нуждаюсь, желаете оппонировать милости прошу аргументы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не могу идти на поводу только у внешнего, поскольку понимаю, что без внутреннего его просто нет.


Ага. Значит таки внутренне мы уже заметили. Уже хорошо.




> Я не ваш ученик и в ваших оценках и советах не нуждаюсь, желаете оппонировать милости прошу аргументы.


Прочитайте ламрим. Вы же ему следуете  :Smilie:  Или только на словах?
Там ясно сказано для кого какие объекты Прибежища являются основными. И также сказано - какие объекты Прибежища являются относительными.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ага. Значит таки внутренне мы уже заметили. Уже хорошо.
> 
> 
> 
> Прочитайте ламрим. Вы же ему следуете  Или только на словах?
> Там ясно сказано для кого какие объекты Прибежища являются основными. И также сказано - какие объекты Прибежища являются относительными.


Не мы а вы  :Smilie:  я его и не терял.



> *Пилигрим* Я не ваш ученик и в ваших оценках и советах не нуждаюсь, желаете оппонировать милости прошу аргументы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не мы а вы  я его и не терял.


Ага. Как только исчезают аргументы и предлагается таки почитать ламрим и поразмышлять - начинается грубость.
Превосходно. Так держать. Нет слов.  :Smilie:  Забавно даже  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ага. Как только исчезают аргументы и предлагается таки почитать ламрим и поразмышлять - начинается грубость.
> Превосходно. Так держать. Нет слов.  Забавно даже


 :EEK!:  А в чем грубость то? В том что я его не терял? Так это видно из моих постов.
Какие аргументы? вы не высказали пока еще ни одного. Или вам не понравилось, что я указал вам на необоснованность менторского тона который вы взяли, так это не грубость, но констатация факта. 
Еще раз. Советы оставьте для своих учеников.Перепираться не вижу смысла.  Оппонировать будете? Если да я весь внимание, аргументы мне очень интересны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А в чем грубость то? В том что я его не терял? Так это видно из моих постов.


Почитайте свои посты. Когда собственно вы не можете обосновать какие-то свои слова (хотя бы ссылкой на ламрим), вы говорите что кто-то не является вашим учителем и пр. Это-то тут при чём? А о том, что вы теряли или не теряли... извините, но смешно




> Какие аргументы? вы не высказали пока еще ни одного. Или вам не понравилось, что я указал вам на необоснованность менторского тона который вы взяли, так это не грубость, но констатация факта.


Какая констатация факта? Это был ваш простой ответ на совет почитать ламрим внимательно. И в этот прекрасный момент вы начинаете считать, что вас грузят. Далее  - вы говорили про зависимость внутреннего от внешнего. Потом согласились, что внутреннее вы таки также признаете. Где последовательный подход? Отсутствует.




> Оппонировать будете? Если да я весь внимание, аргументы мне очень интересны.


Оппонировать вам? В чём? В том что сангха и дхарма считаются относительными Прибежищами? Так про это сказано в ламриме. О том какие существа что из этого признают Прибежищем - также сказано в ламриме. Ктож виноват, что вы путаете относительное и абсолютное? И где видно, что вы следуете ламриму?

Но хотите цитат, пож-та.
Про Прибежище из уттара-тантра-шастры (цитата из ламрима)
"Действительно истинной существ Защитой является единственно Будда"

Про остальное (оттуда же):
"Два вида Дхармы и Благородное Сообщество
Не являются всецелым и высшим прибежищем".
Высказывание Асанги:
"Неистощимое прибежище, вечное прибежище, нерушимое прибежище, истинное прибежище одно-единственное, а именно - Татхагата Архат истинно-совершенный Будда".

Ну и про то, для кого важны эти Прибежища:
Таким образом, подчеркиванием качеств учителя для личностей колесницы Бодхисаттв и стремящихся совершать действия преимущественно в отношении Будды является прибежище Будды: "Я принимаю прибежище в Будде, высшем среди двуногих". Подчеркиванием качеств учения для личностей колесницы Пратьекабудд и стремящихся совершать действия преимущественно в отношении Дхармы является прибежище Дхармы: "Я принимаю прибежище в высшей Дхарме того, что свободно от желания и привязанности". Подчеркиванием качеств обучающихся для личностей колесницы Шраваков и стремящихся совершать действия преимущественно в отношении Сангхи является прибежище Сангхи: "Я принимаю прибежище в Сангхе, высшем Сообществе".


Отписался. Дальше продолжать не интересно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Почитайте свои посты. Когда собственно вы не можете обосновать какие-то свои слова (хотя бы ссылкой на ламрим), вы говорите что кто-то не является вашим учителем и пр. Это-то тут при чём? А о том, что вы теряли или не теряли... извините, но смешно
> 
> 
> 
> Какая констатация факта? Это был ваш простой ответ на совет почитать ламрим внимательно. И в этот прекрасный момент вы начинаете считать, что вас грузят. Далее  - вы говорили про зависимость внутреннего от внешнего. Потом согласились, что внутреннее вы таки также признаете. Где последовательный подход? Отсутствует.
> 
> 
> 
> Оппонировать вам? В чём? В том что сангха и дхарма считаются относительными Прибежищами? Так про это сказано в ламриме. О том какие существа что из этого признают Прибежищем - также сказано в ламриме. Ктож виноват, что вы путаете относительное и абсолютное? И где видно, что вы следуете ламриму?
> ...


ОК, ОК вы только не нервничайте.

----------

